# New Goophone I5S [Q] & [A] & Development Area



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## whigga (Mar 13, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Do you think your improved rom will also work on the I5 S? Or alternatively, do you intend to develop for this version of goophone as well?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 17, 2013)

whigga said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think your improved rom will also work on the I5 S? Or alternatively, do you intend to develop for this version of goophone as well?

Click to collapse



As soon as i get one i'll start to make a rom for it.

Regards


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - I need the stock rom..*

My Goophone i5s bricked and I need the stock rom.  Can anyone please please load the stock rom?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mstrkvsh (Mar 26, 2013)

hi, im not sure about any of this info!

in the goophone.hk website, it says the i5s has 1 gb and is capable of 8800score in antutu.. it also says that the screen is the same as goophone i5 960x ... 


it also says that is running a much smoother UI with 4.1.2 android.. 


but all the websites that you posted are selling a less powerfull i5s.. 


any ideas?


----------



## dafunkk (Mar 26, 2013)

Im thinking to buy this phone but im not sure. 3G and wifi works well? regards!


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - I need the stock rom..*



mstrkvsh said:


> hi, im not sure about any of this info!
> 
> in the goophone.hk website, it says the i5s has 1 gb and is capable of 8800score in antutu.. it also says that the screen is the same as goophone i5 960x ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I can confirm that the i5s screen is not same as i5 because my i5s bricked and I have loaded the i5 rom and now, I lost the display.....the phone boots and you can hear the sound but on the screen I can only see different colors like rainbow.  I need the stock rom to fix my phone...


----------



## art3s (Mar 27, 2013)

*how to install play store ?*

received the phone today and quite impressed, but having problems figuring out how to install gapps and play store. has anyone had success with that ?


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - I need the stock rom..*



art3s said:


> received the phone today and quite impressed, but having problems figuring out how to install gapps and play store. has anyone had success with that ?

Click to collapse




Yes I was able to load Play Store and rooted the phone.  Just connect your phone to your PC and copy the play store .APK file from your PC to your phones internal storage.  Open file explorer on your phone and install it.  Here is the procedure to root your goophone:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 27, 2013)

*We need a good ROM*

Hi all,

I'm in the same boat... 
I've got it since a week (bought at android-sale, ).
The phone itself is really well made, excellent build quality.
The screen is really brilliant, and all is functionnal with a good reactivity and fluidity.
The iPhone theme is really good (I also got a real iPhone 5 so I can compare both )
Unfortunately, there is a lot of chinese crap... and no Google Play 
I've read all other topics about others GooPhone but I think we can't flash any ROM from these other model (Y5, I5, ...).

I'm ready to test any compatible ROM


----------



## art3s (Mar 27, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Yes I was able to load Play Store and rooted the phone.  Just connect your phone to your PC and copy the play store .APK file from your PC to your phones internal storage.  Open file explorer on your phone and install it.  Here is the procedure to root your goophone:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



thanks! managed to install all I need.


which of the Chinese apps could be uninstalled without breaking the phone's functionality?


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks.
Now rooted with Google PlayStore, it's better now!
Don't know how to destroy all bloatware from it now... (i'm quite a newbie with Android :silly and associate some icons to other apk...

PS: attached some funny pics from my unboxing xperience  with the symptomatic *Slide to unClock

*I've also found some tips from Shine (android-sale)* :
*1. Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2. Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This  code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this  code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect  phone's feature. 
3. Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4. Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5. Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your  phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for  15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.
*

*


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 27, 2013)

*goophone i5s*



art3s said:


> thanks! managed to install all I need.
> 
> 
> which of the Chinese apps could be uninstalled without breaking the phone's functionality?

Click to collapse



Don't uninstall any.... cause thats how I bricked my phone.  Just wait for a STOCK rom to be available than you can do whatever you like.  I already know how to load a rom on this phone but I can't find the STOCK ROM anywhere.


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi z_man3007,

Did you try this?


> If your  phone can't charging, or the system is  dead, hold the home button for  15 second, the phone will restore to  default factory status.

Click to collapse


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 27, 2013)

*goophone i5s*



MonteCristoffOn said:


> Hi z_man3007,
> 
> Did you try this?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have tried that but nothing....if you hold the power button for 15 seconds it will turn your phone off.  If you hold Vol - + Power Button, it will show you recovery menu but in the recovery menu you can select options using Vol - and Vol + but you cannot execute any command ... I have tried power button and home button nothing works.  Thank you for your assistance.

Note: I did try holding the HOME button for 15 seconds nothing happens.

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

Later, I will upload the drivers and step by step procedure.... how to load a rom on Goophone i5s.  It needs a special flash tool to be used in order to flash or load a rom on this phone.  Since, my phone is bricked, I have tried many different things, I have even installed rom from Goophone i5, since both model have different display, nothing shows on the screen except color like rainbow.  The phone boots up fine its just that display wont work.  If  I press Vol - or Vol + button I can hear the volume going down and also going up.  I desperately need the STOCK rom.  Is there a way to extract the STOCK ROM from a functional Goophone i5s?


----------



## marcha (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi guys, this is my first post on xda forum.
Goophone.hk doesn'tt sell this model anymore. You can check on theire's webpage.
Now they have I5S model with better specs. Here is the official video: "bangpai . taobao . com/group/thread/1287552-280921683.htm" (remove spaces)
Few weeks ago I saw I5S model with low screen resolution on goophone's website. But this was a short sale to sold these phones. Now they sells new I5S phones.


----------



## mstrkvsh (Mar 28, 2013)

the gps works fellas?


cheers!


----------



## art3s (Mar 28, 2013)

mstrkvsh said:


> the gps works fellas?
> 
> 
> cheers!

Click to collapse




yes. works actually really well. I get a quick fix with g maps.


to my surprise the phone does not have 512mb ram as it was stated on android-sale, but 1gb!


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

On the end of the day i will post here the stock software so you can reflash it if the things go bad.

Things i already tested.

- none of goophone y5 ROMS work on this model.
- none of goophone i5 lite ROMS/Firmware work on this model
- removing some chinese apps can brick your phone.

Things i will made shortly

- slide to unlock in english on all languages
- slide to poweroff in english on all languages
- iLauncher - iOS like
- Delete all the chinese apps
- Install al google services
- Fix the taskbar background

Then i will compile it on a new ROM and i will put it here so you can all download it

Download the stock rom here


There is already an tutorial on the first page teaching how to root it and how to install playstore.

If this information was useful for you please don't forget to press the thanks button.

Regards


----------



## steph844 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Stuck on the boot logo*

Hello i've tried to install the play store but with the root explorer I change the permissions to 777 dor the play store and I reboot the phone and now I'm stuck on the boot logo.
Please Help me


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 28, 2013)

*Thanks!*

These are pretty good news.
Thanks for your investment on this, Manuxo :good:


----------



## steph844 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Helpppp*

Please Manuxo can you help me because I can't access to the clockworkmod I can only access to the Factory Hardware test.
So I don't know how to do .
Pleasee Helppp




Manuxo said:


> Hi,
> 
> On the end of the day i will post here the stock software so you can reflash it if the things go bad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Telethon (Mar 28, 2013)

marcha said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post on xda forum.
> Goophone.hk doesn'tt sell this model anymore. You can check on theire's webpage.
> Now they have I5S model with better specs. Here is the official video: "bangpai . taobao . com/group/thread/1287552-280921683.htm" (remove spaces)
> Few weeks ago I saw I5S model with low screen resolution on goophone's website. But this was a short sale to sold these phones. Now they sells new I5S phones.

Click to collapse



This is very strange and slightly unsettling. The only two stores I have found so far that ship the Goophone i5S are android-sale and fastcardtech. But both seem to sell the "old i5S" model with the 854 resolution display. From what I've seen so far the models received from android-sale come with the fruit logo, so are they even original Goophones? Because I thought Goophone only shipped with their Bee logo now.

I wonder how this form will compare to the more expensive Goophone i5 N2 and how stable it'll be with Manuxo's finished ROM. Could anyone perhaps post a video review of the device on YouTube?


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



Telethon said:


> This is very strange and slightly unsettling. The only two stores I have found so far that ship the Goophone i5S are android-sale and fastcardtech. But both seem to sell the "old i5S" model with the 854 resolution display. From what I've seen so far the models received from android-sale come with the fruit logo, so are they even original Goophones? Because I thought Goophone only shipped with their Bee logo now.
> 
> I wonder how this form will compare to the more expensive Goophone i5 N2 and how stable it'll be with Manuxo's finished ROM. Could anyone perhaps post a video review of the device on YouTube?

Click to collapse




I have bought my Goophone i5s from Android-sale.com and mine came with a sticker on the back of the phone and I peeled it off which exposed the Apple logo.  Same as iPhone 5.  I had no problem with Android-sale.com, the shipping is very fast too.  I have received my phone within 10 days.  I live in the USA.


----------



## steph844 (Mar 28, 2013)

*How load a rom*

Hello did you sucess because my goophone is brick and stuck on the apple logo won't do anything .
If you sucess please can you tell me how to do it.
Pleassseee this is would be a huge help 




z_man3007 said:


> Yes, I have tried that but nothing....if you hold the power button for 15 seconds it will turn your phone off.  If you hold Vol - + Power Button, it will show you recovery menu but in the recovery menu you can select options using Vol - and Vol + but you cannot execute any command ... I have tried power button and home button nothing works.  Thank you for your assistance.
> 
> Note: I did try holding the HOME button for 15 seconds nothing happens.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 28, 2013)

For that ones that bricked their phone please read the first page of this thread.

I've already posted the stock rom so it can be flashed again.
I also posted the link to download the Flashtool software.

Regards


----------



## steph844 (Mar 28, 2013)

*A biggg THANKS*

Manuxo I would like to thank you a lot 
you are the best 
thanksss




Manuxo said:


> For that ones that bricked their phone please read the first page of this thread.
> 
> I've already posted the stock rom so it can be flashed again.
> I also posted the link to download the Flashtool software.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys!
I have a problem with this Flashtool, it seems it can't find the device... help me!!


----------



## steph844 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Playstore crash*

hello


I don't understand how to copy the playstore in system/app each time I do the telephone crash and I flash it maybe this is about permissions don't know can you help pleaseeee


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 28, 2013)

*goophone i5s*



Manuxo said:


> For that ones that bricked their phone please read the first page of this thread.
> 
> I've already posted the stock rom so it can be flashed again.
> I also posted the link to download the Flashtool software.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude you are the best......AWESOME ...... My Phone is back to NORMAL. WHOA WHOA WHOA......HEHEHEHEHE

THANK YOU DUDE.  :good:

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




Gh1r0 said:


> Hi guys!
> I have a problem with this Flashtool, it seems it can't find the device... help me!!

Click to collapse



You need to load the driver for Goophone i5s in order for your PC/Laptop to detect your phone.  On the first page of this thread you will find the flash tool and the driver.  Please download it and follow the instructions on how to use the flash tool.  Thanks


----------



## dafunkk (Mar 28, 2013)

Someone of you can post a little review of goophone i5s after rooted it?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 28, 2013)

dafunkk said:


> Someone of you can post a little review of goophone i5s after rooted it?

Click to collapse



After you rooted it you should see the Super User (SU) icon on the launcher.


----------



## steph844 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Playstore don't work*

Hi Manuxo Each time I try to install an app on google play it crashes I don't know if my install is good can you tell me how I can make it work or just how you do it.
Thanks so much





Manuxo said:


> After you rooted it you should see the Super User (SU) icon on the launcher.

Click to collapse


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a strange problem now, on my phone when I play any audio or video, I can't hear any sound.  If I plug in ear piece I can hear the sound clearly, even when I receive phone calls, I don't hear any sound.  When I press Vol + or Vol - buttons, I only see volume bar going up and down but no sound on the speaker.  When my phone bricked, I loaded Hero 2000+ phones Rom and I could still hear the sound when I used to press Vol + or Vol - button.  But with stock Rom for some reason the speaker volume is not working.  I have checked all the volume settings under system and Audio.  I have all the audio sound to the max.  My stock Rom that came with my phone was different,  the phone ring tones names were in English.  Anyone has any suggestion, please let me know.  If anyone having same problem after loading the stock Rom?  I am happy that my phone is back to normal.  It's just that the speaker sound issue.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## rettib2001 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Big thank you!*

Hi,

Felt I had to make the transition from simply lurking around this thread for more information to actively thanking you for helping add a great deal of functionality to this phone.

The last piece in the puzzle (for many of us I imagine) would be finding a way off removing the Chinese bloatware.

Not sure if anyone else has experienced this but I'm receiving Chinese SPAM sms... hardly reassuring.


----------



## rettib2001 (Mar 29, 2013)

Gh1r0 said:


> Hi guys!
> I have a problem with this Flashtool, it seems it can't find the device... help me!!

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm having the same issue. 

I load the 'MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt' file, then click 'Download' but the Flashtool only shows 'Searching'.

It can't seem to find the phone.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 29, 2013)

*Driver*

Hi all,

For all those who can't root or even flash their device, it's often due to the lack of driver on your computer.
I've attached it to this post.


----------



## fal91 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for this useful thread ! It's kinda hard to find technical stuffs for those chinese phones. 

I think goophone i5s will be my first chinese phone and that i will order it from android-sale as they accept paypal.

However i'm a bit afraid about chinese malware. I read somewhere that some people has malware installed that send SMS with fees. Can someone confirm me it isn't on goophone i5s sent from android-sale ?

How many people get 1Gb RAM version of goophone i5s from android-sale ? 

I'm eager to have some more details about how to have a clean goophone i5s ! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 29, 2013)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For all those who can't root or even flash their device, it's often due to the lack of driver on your computer.
> I've attached it to this post.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I think the problem is precisely that, I'll try with that driver!


----------



## fal91 (Mar 29, 2013)

Useful comment found on the goophone i5s page of android-sale :

"We will release new ROM before April 5th, it will remove some Chinese apps, and add Google Play store. Thank you. "


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nothing happens.. 

I've installed MTK drivers
Opened FlashTool and loaded the scatter file
Connected the Goophone powered off to the PC (also tried with phone turned on)
Clicked on "Download" button....

The FlashTool doesn't find the phone, it's on "Searching".
What could I do?


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 29, 2013)

Gh1r0 said:


> Nothing happens..

Click to collapse



Did you check your peripheral devices?


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 29, 2013)

fal91 said:


> Useful comment found on the goophone i5s page of android-sale :
> 
> "We will release new ROM before April 5th, it will remove some Chinese apps, and add Google Play store. Thank you. "

Click to collapse



Of course! As usual, They are waiting for the link that Manuxo will post here! 
_the chinese big brother _


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 29, 2013)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> Did you check your peripheral devices?

Click to collapse



Yes I've installed the driver manually.
And the device is now registered as "Android Composite ADB Interface". :/

Before clicking the "Download" button in the bottom of the window it says "USB" and when I click Download it says "Searching", but it finds nothing!

But with the device turned off and connected, can the PC see it??


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 29, 2013)

Gh1r0 said:


> Yes I've installed the driver manually.
> And the device is now registered as "Android Composite ADB Interface". :/
> 
> Before clicking the "Download" button in the bottom of the window it says "USB" and when I click Download it says "Searching", but it finds nothing!
> ...

Click to collapse



check your pm messages


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 29, 2013)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> Of course! As usual, They are waiting for the link that Manuxo will post here!
> _the chinese big brother _

Click to collapse



I'm not chinese


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 29, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> I'm not chinese

Click to collapse



I know who you are 
I was talking about Shine Wong from android-sale...
And his blog ala xda!


----------



## steph844 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi can you tell me How I can install the play store on my phone because I do what you say on the first page but didn't work so please can you tell me how I can do 
Thanks


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 29, 2013)

steph844 said:


> Hi can you tell me How I can install the play store on my phone because I do what you say on the first page but didn't work so please can you tell me how I can do
> Thanks

Click to collapse



hello,

I've managed to get it work yesterday but only for a while.

The problem i'm facing is that almost every akp present on the system/app can't be deleted.
If you delete it you will get your phone bricked on boot.

When you install the playstore from any different folder than system/app it will open for a while but then crashes.
And if you put it on system/app it will work as expected until you restart your phone. If you restart your phone with the playstore on the system/app you will brick your phone to.

So none of this 2 situations are working for now.

I could try to install playstore using an installable zip file, but i couldn't find any functional cwm version for this phone yet.

I'm working on it so you need to wait a few more days. =/


----------



## steph844 (Mar 29, 2013)

Same problem here too I brick my phone 3 times


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone knows how to delete the battery info notification?

And any chance to change chinese strings with almost english ones?


----------



## siemz (Mar 29, 2013)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the same boat...
> I've got it since a week (bought at android-sale, ).
> ...

Click to collapse



open browser
4shared.com
search for google play
download

done.

or www.aptoide.com


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 29, 2013)

siemz said:


> open browser
> 4shared.com
> search for google play
> download
> ...

Click to collapse



Aptiode is the best solution for now...
If you install the PlayStore in that way, I thinks you condn't download and install app.


----------



## siemz (Mar 29, 2013)

Gh1r0 said:


> Aptiode is the best solution for now...
> If you install the PlayStore in that way, I thinks you condn't download and install app.

Click to collapse



http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/01/goophone-i5-n2-play-store-fix-tutorial.html

YOURE WELCOME


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 29, 2013)

siemz said:


> http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/01/goophone-i5-n2-play-store-fix-tutorial.html
> 
> YOURE WELCOME

Click to collapse



For unknown reasons atm, pushing or deleting any apks on system/app/ will brick the phone.

After pushing Play Store to "system/app", reboot your phone; you will notice that it will stay on boot logo (bootloop).


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Mar 29, 2013)

Gh1r0 said:


> For unknown reasons atm, pushing or deleting any apks on system/app/ will brick the phone.
> 
> After pushing Play Store to "system/app", reboot your phone; you will notice that it will stay on boot logo (bootloop).

Click to collapse



Same thing here 
actually, aptoide stay the only way to access to the store...


----------



## z_man3007 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have fixed my sound problem, one of the cable was disconnected.  I guess, last time when I opened the phone some how the speaker cable got disconnected.  Here are some pictures for all of you.  Also, if you decide to open yours, make sure you remove those two black covers one is on the top and the other one is on the bottom.  Underneath those two covers lies four screws which you need to unscrew first.  Look at the third picture which shows the black cover taken off.  The 5th picture shows the RED cable is disconnected from the board which is why my speaker wasn't working.  

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 29, 2013)

For anyone that doesn't use English language on Goophone, you will see an horrible chinese text on LockScreen instead of "unlock".
So I've modified the lockscreen apk to fix it. (You will have english text)

Guide:
1. Download the apk from attachment
2. replace system/app/IPhoneLockscreen.apk with mine and set its permission to rw-r-r
4. go to data/dalvik-cache and delete all files inside
5. reboot

Number 4 & 5 should bu unnecessary, but do them as a precaution! 

Enjoy! 



Thanks to Manuxo for the suggestion!


----------



## kakafoni (Mar 30, 2013)

Do your goophone i5s have 1 gb of ram? Mine has, just wandering if we have the same phone (boght it from android-sale.com).


----------



## Gh1r0 (Mar 30, 2013)

kakafoni said:


> Do your goophone i5s have 1 gb of ram? Mine has, just wandering if we have the same phone (boght it from android-sale.com).

Click to collapse



After an offer of 320$, I've sold it this morning! 
So I'havent it here to check the features.
However I think it was the 512MB version, I've bought it on android-sale.com, too. Goophone i5s.
http://android-sale.com/goophone-i5s.html

There shouldn't be problem trying that apk, if you have IphoneLockScreen.apk on /system/app/, you could try to replace it with mine.
That's only an app, nothing to do with the system.

Obviously if the apk is not the same, you could brick your phone.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## jinishpv (Mar 30, 2013)

*hey guys read this*

hey xda i have goophone v88 i5 from dhgate seller called shenzhen he said that the phone was goophone i5 not i5s when i got the phone the system shows 1ghz dual core 1gb ram 8mp camera but the screen resolution is 854*480 i think the kernel in the phone shows this specs when i opened the phone there is a sticker attached to the pba shows mt6577 then some chinese words then i look at the camera fpcb it shows 5mp so i think the phone is goophone i5s i got the phone on march 12th the stock rom running on it was superb there was no lags no force close messages the phone come with pre rooted and there was playstore installed there was no problem in selecting apn switching to 3g the lock screen had no issues the recovery was 3e recovery in english i tried to flash cwm recovery with mobile uncle tools sucess then when i tried to reboot to recovery i got a black blank screen but the phone was working perfectly the cwm recovery i tried to flash was of goophone i5 there was no backup of my stock recovery itried to read memory on flash tool my phone went to dead condition ther was no signs of life then i contacted the seller he gave me the link to the stock rom idownloaded it and flashed it the phone turned on but the phone boots perfectly but there was no display i informed the situation to the seller he gave me another link to the rom i flashed it the phone came to life the problem now is the boot logo shows mediatech and the bootanimation shows android the the lock screnn is normal ics ring lock screen there is no slide to power off the advantages r there r so mant virtual key actions mapped to the centere button  single click for back double click for recent apps tripple click for siri hold the key for 3seconds for android menu button i want the iphone 5 lock screen and slide to power off i tried so many ways but no sucess but i hah made my own clock work mod recovery for this phone today i am downloading the stock goophone i5s stock rom and i will flash it another fact r  i flashed the goophone ics style rom to my phone it worked also miui rom it worked some small bugs on these tow roms i flashed


----------



## virre62 (Mar 30, 2013)

jinishpv said:


> hey xda i have goophone v88 i5 from dhgate seller called shenzhen he said that the phone was goophone i5 not i5s when i got the phone the system shows 1ghz dual core 1gb ram 8mp camera but the screen resolution is 854*480 i think the kernel in the phone shows this specs when i opened the phone there is a sticker attached to the pba shows mt6577 then some chinese words then i look at the camera fpcb it shows 5mp so i think the phone is goophone i5s i got the phone on march 12th the stock rom running on it was superb there was no lags no force close messages the phone come with pre rooted and there was playstore installed there was no problem in selecting apn switching to 3g the lock screen had no issues the recovery was 3e recovery in english i tried to flash cwm recovery with mobile uncle tools sucess then when i tried to reboot to recovery i got a black blank screen but the phone was working perfectly the cwm recovery i tried to flash was of goophone i5 there was no backup of my stock recovery itried to read memory on flash tool my phone went to dead condition ther was no signs of life then i contacted the seller he gave me the link to the stock rom idownloaded it and flashed it the phone turned on but the phone boots perfectly but there was no display i informed the situation to the seller he gave me another link to the rom i flashed it the phone came to life the problem now is the boot logo shows mediatech and the bootanimation shows android the the lock screnn is normal ics ring lock screen there is no slide to power off the advantages r there r so mant virtual key actions mapped to the centere button  single click for back double click for recent apps tripple click for siri hold the key for 3seconds for android menu button i want the iphone 5 lock screen and slide to power off i tried so many ways but no sucess but i hah made my own clock work mod recovery for this phone today i am downloading the stock goophone i5s stock rom and i will flash it another fact r  i flashed the goophone ics style rom to my phone it worked also miui rom it worked some small bugs on these tow roms i flashed

Click to collapse



hey!! samething happened to my goophone i5 n2 from fastcardtech when i tryed to flash CWM with mobile uncle.... do you know where to download the stock recovery (3e) in english that it came with? ...rom is as you say super and i want to back it up b4 flashing  anything on it but i cant access recoverymode...just blank black screen and after a while it boots in to the "main rom"

BR
/Vic


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 30, 2013)

virre62 said:


> hey!! samething happened to my goophone i5 n2 from fastcardtech when i tryed to flash CWM with mobile uncle.... do you know where to download the stock recovery (3e) in english that it came with? ...rom is as you say super and i want to back it up b4 flashing  anything on it but i cant access recoverymode...just blank black screen and after a while it boots in to the "main rom"
> 
> BR
> /Vic

Click to collapse



People for that ones who have a goophone i5 with 854*400 display resolution i'm sorry to say but you have a fake goophone i5 lite.
the goophone i5 lite brings a bigger resolution display.the goophone i5s brings that resolution but only 512 MB ram.

Watch out for the devices sold on the internet because many goophones available are fake goophones.


----------



## virre62 (Mar 30, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> People for that ones who have a goophone i5 with 854*400 display resolution i'm sorry to say but you have a fake goophone i5 lite.
> the goophone i5 lite brings a bigger resolution display.the goophone i5s brings that resolution but only 512 MB ram.
> 
> Watch out for the devices sold on the internet because many goophones available are fake goophones.

Click to collapse



Tru that!! im pretty sure i got the original thing but im still stuck with the same problem :-S


----------



## jinishpv (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [Q] [needed]help anyone has goophone i5s stock rom link*

just google it micromax A110 then go the company website and download and install the drivers of micromax A110 it has almost the same specs of goophone i5s

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

hai friend can u please tell me when i flash system.img of several other goophone i5 with all other flashing files of my goophone i5 v88 the phone boots and works with only few bugs but when i flash the whole rom of another rom of any other goophone i5 the phone turns on and boots but the screen is blank and black can u please tell me why this is happenning what r the contens in uboot.img and boot.img how to unpack and repack .img files on windows presently i have sucessfully flashed miui rom and stock ics rom with minor bugs only

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda premium


----------



## Telethon (Mar 30, 2013)

Is anyone willing to do a youtube video review of their i5s?


----------



## jinishpv (Mar 30, 2013)

hai guys help me anyone in the universe has the goophone v88 i5 please upload the stock rom or backup of the stock rom

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda premium


----------



## virre62 (Mar 30, 2013)

jinishpv said:


> hai guys help me anyone in the universe has the goophone v88 i5 please upload the stock rom or backup of the stock rom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



would love to provide you with the backup but cant since i cant back it up after the update...

its the goophone they sell in fastcardtech as goophone i5 n2 ...all english with english stock recovery 3e ... apple boot is optional with a call to *#0066* ... i do have a feeling its an updated version of the n2 since mayandjay recovery doesnt work on it......all google funktions gps and what not works....camera....semes to be the latest english/international rom with fixed buggs.....did 5940 on antutu


----------



## steph844 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Headphones ?*

Hello ,

I have a problem when i plug my headphone and make a call my headphone my mic can't work.
I don't know if it is my headphone who have a problem or the goophone dosen't support headphone ?

Thanks


----------



## essaka (Apr 1, 2013)

*Goophone V88 i5 Dual core RAM 1GB MTK6577*

Is a stockrom available for this phone? i bought mine here: www .aliexpress .com/item/Goophone-V88-i5-Dual-core-RAM-1GB-MTK6577-Free-Gift-Single-Micro-SIM-android-with-4/758048452.html
Just remove the space between www and .aliexpress and between aliexpress and .com; To those who know better about goophone, what do you think about that phone?


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Question*

wher do i put apk's so they dont crash when i open them


----------



## virre62 (Apr 1, 2013)

3bikeman3 said:


> wher do i put apk's so they dont crash when i open them

Click to collapse



..


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 1, 2013)

*goophone i5s*

This is so crazy...... I have rooted my phone and copied Google Playstore.apk to System/app folder and after that I have rebooted my phone.  Guess what.......my phone bricked it won't pass the apple bootup logo.  I have done it 3 times and every time same thing.  We really need a custom rom for this phone.  Also, the battery doesn't last long .... it drains the battery like crazy....


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 1, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> This is so crazy...... I have rooted my phone and copied Google Playstore.apk to System/app folder and after that I have rebooted my phone.  Guess what.......my phone bricked it won't pass the apple bootup logo.  I have done it 3 times and every time same thing.  We really need a custom rom for this phone.  Also, the battery doesn't last long .... it drains the battery like crazy....

Click to collapse



Yes it will brick your phone..no matter how many times you try it.
As it seems the system don't let you to add apk's to the system/app folder...so you can't add any google service (youtube, gmail, etc..etc..).
I'm trying to solve this out but no success until now.

As i'm developing Software for other models (Goophone i5 Lite, etc.) I don't have much time to dedicate to it as i wish.
But as soon as i have a solution i will compile my software and share it with you.

Regards


----------



## jinishpv (Apr 1, 2013)

*hai friend i need yur rom backup*

hai friend i am from india i brought the goophone v88 i5 from dhgate i am sure we brought our goophone v88 i5 from same seller called rois shenzhen i can provide the tools to take whole ur rom backup please reply me fast i need the stock rom desperate because i am now running on a non goophone v88 i5 rom which dont have a slide to unlock slide to power off and the boot logo and boot animation is showing mediatec please my friend please reply to me soon


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Google Play fixed on Goophone i5S*

Guys, I have a good news, I have fixed the Google Play Store crushing problem.  Here are the steps:

1) First, you need to ROOT your phone in order for Google Play to work properly.
2) Download ES File Explorer from here. https://mega.co.nz/#!AUUzRLwZ!IhH81QKaIci72dTXcBogcFhx75E-2FQu555p1Rj9Lag
3) Download Vending.apk file from here.  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21630798/Android TV stick/Vending.apk

Download these two files and copy them to the internal storage of your phone.

Please Install ES File Explorer on your phone first.

4) Open ES File Explorer on your phone.  
     - Press and hold Home button for 2 seconds and you will see a Menu bar will pop up from the bottom.  It has 3 buttons on it.
     - Touch the third button all the way to the right.


     - Now, you will see another menu bar from the bottom with 6 options on it.

     - Touch the *SETTINGS* options.
     - Now, scroll all the way down on the next page and touch *Root Settings* options.

     - Please turn on all the options on the Root Settings Page.
     - Options are:


                         Root Explorer          -----               on
                         Up To Root             -----                on
                         Mount File System  -----                on
                         Backup System App  ----               on
                         (un) Install apk automatically  ---     on

6) Now, on the Root Settings windows press the BACK button located all the way left top corner of the screen.
7) Press and Hold Home button for 2 seconds again and you will see a menu bar will pop up from the bottom of the screen with 3 options on it.

8) Press the BACK button which is the First one on the menu, now you will be back on File menu.
9) In the ES File explorer window, locate the Vending.apk file that you have copied from your PC.

10) Once, you have located the Vending.apk file, touch and hold the file until you see the Operations menu pops up.  Now, select COPY  
      from the Operations menu window.
11) Now, press the UP button which is located all the way top of the Screen next to Search button.  Keep pressing until you are on the  / (root)     
   folder.
12) Find the SYSTEM folder and in side the SYSTEM folder find the app folder.  Once, you are inside the app folder Press the PASTE button
     which is located all the way top right corner next to CANCEL button.  
13) Now, we need to change the permission of Vending.apk file.

14) Press and hold the Vending.apk file until you see the Operations menu, now scroll all the way down and select PROPERTIES.

15) On the Properties window, select CHANGE button.

16) Please make sure READ is checked for  User, Group and other.  Also, make sure WRITE is checked only for User.

      (Note: Look at the screenshot below how the permissions should be.)


17) Now, press OK button on the Change Screen and press Ok button again on Properties screen.

18) Now, exit out ES File Explorer by keep pressing the UP button until you are out.

19)  If you have copied the Vending.apk file successfully, you will see Play Store icon on your MAIN screen.

NOTE: PLEASE DO NOT INSTALL PLAY STORE MANUALLY.  ONCE, VENDING.APK COPIED SUCCESSFULLY, PLAY STORE WILL BE INSTALLED AUTOMATICALLY.

Please check the screenshots if you are having problem.....


----------



## kakafoni (Apr 1, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Guys, I have a good news, I have fixed the Google Play Store crushing problem.  Here are the steps...

Click to collapse



Wow, thanks for the tutorial! Gonna try it soon. Just want to check, did you buy your Goophone i5s from android-sale.com? Does your phone have 1 gb ram? I'm getting a little confused by different specs, not sure if there's several different models claiming to be the i5s.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, I have bought mine from android-sale.com.  This phone needs custom rom badly.

Sent from my iPhone5s using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 1, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Guys, I have a good news, I have fixed the Google Play Store crushing problem.  Here are the steps:
> 
> 1) First, you need to ROOT your phone in order for Google Play to work properly.
> 2) Download ES File Explorer from here. https://mega.co.nz/#!AUUzRLwZ!IhH81QKaIci72dTXcBogcFhx75E-2FQu555p1Rj9Lag
> ...

Click to collapse



Method checked and confirmed. 
PS: How did i forget this! :cyclops:

Thanks i'll update the thread!


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 1, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Yes, I have bought mine from android-sale.com.  This phone needs custom rom badly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5s using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm already workin on it! But i need you to be patience =)

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 1, 2013)

kakafoni said:


> Wow, thanks for the tutorial! Gonna try it soon. Just want to check, did you buy your Goophone i5s from android-sale.com? Does your phone have 1 gb ram? I'm getting a little confused by different specs, not sure if there's several different models claiming to be the i5s.

Click to collapse



Notice that many website are selling fake goophone i5s. 
The real goophone i5s has only 512MB ram not 1GB.

android-sale and thecheapchoice both .com sells genuine goophone.

Im telling you this because in china there are clones of clontes


----------



## kakafoni (Apr 1, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Notice that many website are selling fake goophone i5s.
> The real goophone i5s has only 512MB ram not 1GB.
> 
> android-sale and thecheapchoice both .com sells genuine goophone.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's wierd because I ordered mine from android-sale and in settings -> apps -> running, it tells me I have 1 gb ram


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you very much dude.  I do appreciate all the work you are putting into it.  I am very much confident that we will see the custom room soon.  Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## buitrez (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, i bricked my goophone today trying to install Play Store, now im trying to flash stock ROM with the flash tool at first page but when i click 'Download' it still searching but doesnt find my phone, maybe is drivers problem, i downloaded 'MT65xx_USB_Driver' but, how can i install it manually? my phone doesnt appear at device admin... sorry 4 bad english.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## natalydia (Apr 1, 2013)

It has left me like a brick and does not recognize windows 8 driver to restore, I can do, thanks


----------



## art3s (Apr 1, 2013)

kakafoni said:


> That's wierd because I ordered mine from android-sale and in settings -> apps -> running, it tells me I have 1 gb ram

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## buitrez (Apr 1, 2013)

how can i delete de search toolbar at main screens??!

---------- Post added 2nd April 2013 at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was 1st April 2013 at 11:53 PM ----------




buitrez said:


> how can i delete de search toolbar at main screens??!

Click to collapse



Auto answer: Just delete Du search at System / app


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 2, 2013)

What Operating System do you have on your PC?  If its window XP, I can help you but if its Windows 8, I cannot help you cause I don't like Windows 8 and I don't have any PC or laptop with Windows 8.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Chinese Apps*

Has anyone figured out how to remove the Chinese apps yet?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 2, 2013)

3bikeman3 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to remove the Chinese apps yet?

Click to collapse



Every time, I remove those Chinese apps my phone bricks.  So, I have stopped removing them, just wait until custom is released.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Apr 2, 2013)

*Full iOS theme*



buitrez said:


> how can i delete de search toolbar at main screens??!
> 
> ---------- Post added 2nd April 2013 at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was 1st April 2013 at 11:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want a theme which perfectly match with iOS, just dial **#12369#** on your phone
You will notice the apple logo during boot sequence.


----------



## natalydia (Apr 2, 2013)

I tested with two operating systems, Windows 7 64 and Windows XP Pro, and neither driver recognizes me with the phone in recovery mode to install the firmware. From where I can get them, the ones here I have worked, I left on the apple logo.

Thank you

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

Try giving power flash vol + and home button, the phone does not recognize me, I can do?


----------



## mrbalaje (Apr 2, 2013)

*MIUI Rom for Goophone i5s*

I want to port MIUI ROM for Goophone i5s. Did anyone tried so far, will it support with its hardware specs.


----------



## djsiphi (Apr 2, 2013)

*problems with mobile data, browser*

I can only surf the installed Opera browser on the internet. With any other browser (firefox, chrome, etc) I get the message server not found. Has anyone else this problem? Is there a solution?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 2, 2013)

natalydia said:


> I tested with two operating systems, Windows 7 64 and Windows XP Pro, and neither driver recognizes me with the phone in recovery mode to install the firmware. From where I can get them, the ones here I have worked, I left on the apple logo.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can help you out. Just check your PM messages. 
Regards


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello! First of all, sorry for the English.
 I am a chef of kingdroid team for note2 and I just received  now the goophone i5s, so that I'll be here with you giving all you can.

 Greetings and thanks

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## buitrez (Apr 2, 2013)

If i use: 1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*

I get a loop error 'Lost package error!' 

after pressing 'ok' by 20 times its ok :/ its normal?


----------



## art3s (Apr 2, 2013)

buitrez said:


> If i use: 1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
> 
> I get a loop error 'Lost package error!'

Click to collapse



have you removed any of the system apks or made any changes?


----------



## buitrez (Apr 2, 2013)

art3s said:


> have you removed any of the system apks or made any changes?

Click to collapse



Yes, i did it, for delete some chinese apps, i think the error is for each package deleted, but when i press ok to all error trhe phone works fine!

sry for bad english and thanks

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

Im trying to add a new NPA network but i get error when i press NPA "The app configuration has been stop"

any idea??


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 2, 2013)

buitrez said:


> Yes, i did it, for delete some chinese apps, i think the error is for each package deleted, but when i press ok to all error trhe phone works fine!
> 
> sry for bad english and thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About the error. Did you deleted any apk called launcher2.apk?

About the apn you must install the Apn manager pro, make it as system app with titanium backup and then insert your apn settings.
It will work.

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 2, 2013)

can someone please post the stock rom? i have bricked the phone

Thanks!


----------



## art3s (Apr 2, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> can someone please post the stock rom? i have bricked the phone
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



check the first post in this thread


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 2, 2013)

art3s said:


> check the first post in this thread

Click to collapse



Thanks so much, but the link says 

Temporarily Unavailable

This file is temporarily unavailable because there are no resources available under the owner’s account. Learn More.

edit: I just saw you need premium account ... I have no premium account: (


----------



## art3s (Apr 2, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> Thanks so much, but the link says
> 
> Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seems the link is broken. I just uploaded the rom to the first sharing service I could find - here


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 2, 2013)

art3s said:


> check the first post in this thread

Click to collapse





art3s said:


> seems the link is broken. I just uploaded the rom to the first sharing service I could find - here

Click to collapse



thanks thanks and thanks! I was really desperate for a premium account!


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, for now I can not install the Rom Stock. Sp-tool remains in Searching and does not advance, and I can not install the driver manually because I do not have time to install it.

First connect the Goophone, and I get MT65xx preloader, but quickly switched off, the screen lights up with battery power and I can not install the drivers.

SP Flash tool is always in Searching. What can I do?

Sorry by double post


----------



## buitrez (Apr 2, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> About the error. Did you deleted any apk called launcher2.apk?
> 
> About the apn you must install the Apn manager pro, make it as system app with titanium backup and then insert your apn settings.
> It will work.
> ...

Click to collapse



1.- I didnt delete any apk called launcher2.apk

2.- Thanks, i did it already and my APN appears 'enabled' at APN Manager Pro but the 2G/3G still not work, now i get a notification "Data roaming : you have lost data connectivity" or similar... i can call with my phone but cant surf without wifi.  

I restored my phone again with flashtool but apn still not work... ;//


----------



## ilajuve (Apr 2, 2013)

gps doesn't work for this terminal,there is a fix? does the gps work for anyone?


----------



## Dr01nE (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys. I gave this phone to a friend for april fool's but now I regret it. I didn't know the theming was really good. Is the phone AOSP based or does it have its own framework?  Like Samsung's touchwiz? I want to male a theme like this too. TIA

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## buitrez (Apr 2, 2013)

buitrez said:


> 1.- I didnt delete any apk called launcher2.apk
> 
> 2.- Thanks, i did it already and my APN appears 'enabled' at APN Manager Pro but the 2G/3G still not work, now i get a notification "Data roaming : you have lost data connectivity" or similar... i can call with my phone but cant surf without wifi.
> 
> I restored my phone again with flashtool but apn still not work... ;//

Click to collapse



With a SIM Card vodafone 3g works fine, but i use a sim card pepephone (MVNO, vodafone network) and only can call... i added pepephone apn at apn manager pro... i dont know what more to do :crying:


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally, Goophone rooted, with play store and lockiphone in english, thanks so much! looking forward for this rom: D


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - Load drivers for stock rom.*



eliot_11 said:


> Well, for now I can not install the Rom Stock. Sp-tool remains in Searching and does not advance, and I can not install the driver manually because I do not have time to install it.
> 
> First connect the Goophone, and I get MT65xx preloader, but quickly switched off, the screen lights up with battery power and I can not install the drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To those who are having problem loading STOCK rom on your phone, you need to do followings:

Make sure you have the correct driver.  You need *USB VCOM Driver* in order for SP Flash Tool to recognize your device.

     Here is the driver link:  https://mega.co.nz/#!rx4H0RqY!XkeXfCqPo7KJe6a1NxZUMAniBAcr2xWsxr_MdTW7_0A

1) Download and extract MTK_Drive.zip file on your desktop or any place you prefer.

2) In side the MTK_Drive folder there is a folder called "me6513-6573-Driver - USB VCOM Driver (binary)", this is were the driver is located in   
    order for SP Flash Tool to recognize your phone.

3)  Open your SP Flash Tool and make sure you have pointed the SP Flash Tool to the Goophone i5s stock rom folder where it has the Scatter-
     loading file.  Now, click on Download button on your SP Flash Tool.  While, its running we will load the driver for Goophone i5s.

How To Load The Driver Manually:

1)  First, Turn Off your phone completely.
2)  Connect your phone to your PC.
3)  Your PC will prompt for new hardware found.  Please point the new hardware found wizard to the "me6513-6573-Driver - USB VCOM Driver 
     (binary)" folder and select folders according to your Windows Operating System.
4)  Once the driver is loaded correctly, you will see on the SP Flash tool the progress bar is going RED across and than Purple and Yellow.  At 
     the end you  will see a Green Circle.  Unplug your phone when you see the Green Circle and Press the Power Button on your phone and 
     your phone should be all good.


----------



## steph844 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi , Can you use your headphone for talking with the mic with the goophone because I can't I don't know if it's a software problem or an hardware problem ?


----------



## buitrez (Apr 3, 2013)

buitrez said:


> With a SIM Card vodafone 3g works fine, but i use a sim card pepephone (MVNO, vodafone network) and only can call... i added pepephone apn at apn manager pro... i dont know what more to do :crying:

Click to collapse




Pff, if i insert a vodafone sim card the apn settings works fine, but if i enter a pepephone sim card or empty slot i cant access to apn settings, and apn manager pro didnt work.. im desperate


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 3, 2013)

buitrez said:


> Pff, if i insert a vodafone sim card the apn settings works fine, but if i enter a pepephone sim card or empty slot i cant access to apn settings, and apn manager pro didnt work.. im desperate

Click to collapse



You won't see the APN manager, if you dont have a sim card inserted in your phone.  APN settings info get reads from the sim card.  Once I put my SIM card in, I dont have to do anything at all in order for data or sms to work.

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## buitrez (Apr 3, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> You won't see the APN manager, if you dont have a sim card inserted in your phone.  APN settings info get reads from the sim card.  Once I put my SIM card in, I dont have to do anything at all in order for data or sms to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Yeah, it works with Vodafone SIM Card and i dont have to do anything, but when i insert pepehone card (MVNO) i only can use calls but 3g doesnt appear


----------



## Siok89 (Apr 3, 2013)

*mogo123.cn how can i remove?*

Hi guys
Sorry for my bad english!
I have one question for you. Can i have the possibility to remove "mogo123.cn" in my browser? I just installed "Dolphin browser" and i set google browser as home page but when i search with google, it open the page "mogo123.cn"


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 3, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> *
> NOTE: During the process of Flashing, I hold my phone with my left hand.  I use Left Thumb to keep holding the Volume down button, while my left hand's INDEX finger is on top of the phone's POWER button and I use right hand to connect the phone to PC.  YOU NEED TO KEEP HOLDING THE VOLUME DOWN BUTTON UNTIL THE FLASHING PROCESS IS OVER.*

Click to collapse



This information is wrong.

You don't have to keep holding the buttons until the flash process is over. You don't need to press anything. Just connect the phone via usb with it powered off and the flash process will complete successfully.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 3, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> This information is wrong.
> 
> You don't have to keep holding the buttons until the flash process is over. You don't need to press anything. Just connect the phone via usb with it powered off and the flash process will complete successfully.

Click to collapse



+1, I only have installed the correct drivers and then,  I just connect the phone via usb with it powered off

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 3, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> This information is wrong.
> 
> You don't have to keep holding the buttons until the flash process is over. You don't need to press anything. Just connect the phone via usb with it powered off and the flash process will complete successfully.

Click to collapse



Thanks for correcting me, I will go ahead and correct it.  Thank you very much.

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## antonylan (Apr 3, 2013)

buitrez said:


> Yeah, it works with Vodafone SIM Card and i dont have to do anything, but when i insert pepehone card (MVNO) i only can use calls but 3g doesnt appear

Click to collapse



The soluce is to put a workind 3G Sim Card (In France "Orange" operator for exemple) or Vodafone in your case, go to the settings APNs an create a new APN with your MVNO settings, and save.

It will not appear but it is saved in the phone.

When you change the Sim Card by your MVNO (In France "Prixtel" opérator for exemple), you can see the new APN and it was working fine !... 

That all !...

This is my personal experience ...

Excuse my bad english, i'm French ....


----------



## buitrez (Apr 3, 2013)

antonylan said:


> The soluce is to put a workind 3G Sim Card (In France "Orange" operator for exemple) or Vodafone in your case, go to the settings APNs an create a new APN with your MVNO settings, and save.
> 
> It will not appear but it is saved in the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks, i already fixed my problem but the solution is other, i will post it soon i have to traduce it


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Donation*


*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## ilajuve (Apr 3, 2013)

is the gps working for anyone? mine doesn't work


----------



## amansoori (Apr 3, 2013)

my i5s bricked

guys is there any method to flash the stock rom or get back the phone????


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - I need the stock rom..*



amansoori said:


> my i5s bricked
> 
> guys is there any method to flash the stock rom or get back the phone????

Click to collapse



Look at the first page of this thread.  Go to page number 1, you are on page number 13.  You will find all the information on how to load STOCK rom, root your phone and so on.


----------



## jinishpv (Apr 4, 2013)

ha ha ha ha with all these posts in orginal goophone i5 lte and goophone i5s thread goophone v88 i5 is the bug free smooth and reliable iphone clone each and every thing in this phone is working perfectly say yes to goophone v88 i5 search on youtube "goophone v88 i5 from india" i have uploaded a small video of the goophone v88 i5

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda premium


----------



## Watslaw (Apr 4, 2013)

*From reliable seller?*



jinishpv said:


> ha ha ha ha with all these posts in orginal goophone i5 lte and goophone i5s thread goophone v88 i5 is the bug free smooth and reliable iphone clone each and every thing in this phone is working perfectly say yes to goophone v88 i5 search on youtube "goophone v88 i5 from india" i have uploaded a small video of the goophone v88 i5

Click to collapse



Dear jinishpv,
do you believe in what you see?
The seller says CPU ARMv7 Rev10(v7l) *MT6575* (1.0GHz 1993MIPS), screen *960*540px*, RAM *1Gb*, camera *5.0-8.0MP*, OS Android *4.1.5* - not existing build.
On your AnTuTu shots we see: MT6589 (which was just announced a couple of weeks ago) CPU 51.0 ~ 1536.5 GHz, screen 720x1280 (not usual and nearly twice as higher as existing with current 240dpi), RAM 113 / 1877Mb (Two giga total? Then why only 113 free??), camera 8.0MP, OS Android 4.2 and with huge benchmark test score 8430...
I would not believe any of first four parameters, therefore last one is also not believable to me. Only in case the device is overclocked. Assuming above mentioned, I wouldn't expect the firmware stability higher than that on slower devices...


----------



## rettib2001 (Apr 4, 2013)

Siok89 said:


> Hi guys
> Sorry for my bad english!
> I have one question for you. Can i have the possibility to remove "mogo123.cn" in my browser? I just installed "Dolphin browser" and i set google browser as home page but when i search with google, it open the page "mogo123.cn"

Click to collapse



Hi, I have the same issue. Did you manage to solve it?

I've tried to see if it's defaulted in  Advanced/Website settings but can't see anything.


----------



## steph844 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi , Can you use your headphone for talking with the mic with the goophone because I can't I don't know if it's a software problem or an hardware problem ?


----------



## amansoori (Apr 4, 2013)

yesterday i thought i have lost this amazing phone but after finding solution to flash the stock rom i have noticed that when you connect your phone to the PC you will hear (connected) notification sound and (disconnected) notification sound .. so i tried to press download button when i hear the connected sound before it disconnect .. i have got it back :good:


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Google Play*

Does anyone know how to install google play so it doesn't crash. Thanks


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 5, 2013)

3bikeman3 said:


> Does anyone know how to install google play so it doesn't crash. Thanks

Click to collapse



Post n°76!

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello,
What is the difference between the Goophone i5s and Goophone i5 N2 ?
Quality of the cover material ?
Battery ?
I wonder better than Goophone i5 N2 ?
If so I could get Goophone i5 N2


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 5, 2013)

lefkefb said:


> Hello,
> What is the difference between the Goophone i5s and Goophone i5 N2 ?
> Quality of the cover material ?
> Battery ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that goophone i5 N2 not exist.  One is the copy of iphone i5 (goophone i5s) and the other the copy of galaxy note 2 (goophone n2). 

Sorry for my bad english 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watslaw (Apr 5, 2013)

*Goooooooooophone*



lefkefb said:


> Hello,
> What is the difference between the Goophone i5s and Goophone i5 N2 ?
> Quality of the cover material ?
> Battery ?
> ...

Click to collapse



First, there is Goophone made by Hong Kong company, and NOT Goophone - everything other called goophone but just copying it in its manner.
Original Goophone is not a sort of iPhone copy but some authentic product with _similar _design but its own properties and logo (a bee).
Original _iPhone-looking_ Goophone has two versions: i5 and i5s.
All other versions such as v88, i5 n2 etc. do not belong to original Goophone.
Buying an _original_ Goophone, you may expect its technical characteristics to conform with those declared by a seller.
All other products have a random variety of parameters declared, rarely (occassionally) found similar to those when received, and buying something other is a sort of your wallet playing russian roulette. I heard some people already receiving gadgets with plastic case instead of aluminum one...
Known fake producer, for example, is *alps *- see my comment two-three posts above.


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 5, 2013)

android-sale com / goophone-i5s.html
and
android-sale com / goophone-i5.html

What are the differences?
appearance?
quality of the material ?
battery mAh ?


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 5, 2013)

lefkefb said:


> android-sale com / goophone-i5s.html
> and
> android-sale com / goophone-i5.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goophone i5 is a replica of iPhone5 while Goophone i5s course replicates the iPhone 5s that have to take apple for sale. To find the differences opens the 2 and look at the hardware. Basically the i5s is cheaper because it has 512mb of RAM and only 5Mpix camera, among other

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kakafoni (Apr 5, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> First, there is Goophone made by Hong Kong company, and NOT Goophone - everything other called goophone but just copying it in its manner.
> Original Goophone is not a sort of iPhone copy but some authentic product with _similar _design but its own properties and logo (a bee).
> Original _iPhone-looking_ Goophone has two versions: i5 and i5s.
> All other versions such as v88, i5 n2 etc. do not belong to original Goophone.
> ...

Click to collapse



My back cover seems to be plastic. The build number is bd75_77_V00_iphone5_v09_130306 . Is it legit? Bought it from android-sale.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 5, 2013)

kakafoni said:


> My back cover seems to be plastic. The build number is bd75_77_V00_iphone5_v09_130306 . Is it legit? Bought it from android-sale.

Click to collapse



My, build number is v08,  bought it from android-sale too

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 5, 2013)

*Goophone i5 lite and goophone i5s*

Hello!

Goophone i5 lite / N2 - Are the same
Goophone i5s - Lowcost version of the goophone i5 lite.

Differences between them:

The i5s has:

Lower display resolution
512MB RAM
5.0 MP
Only 8GB Internal Storage.

Hope this information helped you out.


----------



## Garrafone (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, i have seen this pone and im interested in "5s" version, in seller's website seems to have an MTK6589 (quad core) and 2gb ram, with 16gb internal memory, this phone exists or just is the MTK6577 with 1gb ram "modified" in the settings to look like this?

All the phones have the logo in their back or just nothing?

Its around 230$

Thank you


----------



## skiel23 (Apr 6, 2013)

buitrez said:


> Thanks, i already fixed my problem but the solution is other, i will post it soon i have to traduce it

Click to collapse



can you tell me how can i do for fix the 3g please


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 6, 2013)

skiel23 said:


> can you tell me how can i do for fix the 3g please

Click to collapse



If you are getting trouble to set up the 3G network do the following:

- Download APN Manager Pro
- Download Titanium Backup Pro
- Open the titanium brackup pro and convert the apn manager pro as system APP
- Open the APN Manager Pro and insert your APN Settings.
- Reboot

And that is it!You have now 3G network on your phone.


----------



## nzperez (Apr 6, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Guys, I have a good news, I have fixed the Google Play Store crushing problem.  Here are the steps:
> 
> 1) First, you need to ROOT your phone in order for Google Play to work properly.
> 2) Download ES File Explorer from here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been trying to install this way. It seems as if my phone rooted okay during the process in the first post. I installed the es file explorer and follow these instructions but when i go to settings in es file explorer I only see two options to turn on in root settings. I clicked both on and now es file explorer says sd card not present. Any ideas?


----------



## Garrafone (Apr 6, 2013)

The phone has gapps? ?? (Google talk, google now and google sync for contacts)


----------



## kakafoni (Apr 6, 2013)

nzperez said:


> I have been trying to install this way. It seems as if my phone rooted okay during the process in the first post. I installed the es file explorer and follow these instructions but when i go to settings in es file explorer I only see two options to turn on in root settings. I clicked both on and now es file explorer says sd card not present. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



The provided apk seems to be too old. I downloaded the latest version of ES file explorer and then the options were there. I followed the guide and now I've got a working Play store


----------



## nzperez (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, ill try this again. First i need to figure out why I cant access my general setting anymore now its crashing when I open general settings.


----------



## kakafoni (Apr 6, 2013)

By the way, a funny thing. I had a bricked Kiphone i5 (http://www.fastcardtech.com/Kiphone-i5) and i tried to flash the Goophone i5s stock rom, and now it works perfectly  The phones look identical so I guess it's basically the same phone.


----------



## nzperez (Apr 6, 2013)

kakafoni said:


> By the way, a funny thing. I had a bricked Kiphone i5  and i tried to flash the Goophone i5s stock rom, and now it works perfectly  The phones look identical so I guess it's basically the same phone.

Click to collapse



Basically I got my phone from andriod-sale and it has an apple logo. I tried the rooting and it failed to the point my setting were not even opening. I flashed using the info on page 12, I rooted using the info on page 1 and I installed play store using info on page 8. Only thing i did different is what the user posted two messages ago. Download the latest version of es file explorer from estrongs website and youll be all good.

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

Tried donating multiple times using the paypal interface but its no allowing. Give me your address ill send you a check.

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

I dont think its been covered but does anyone know how to make all the chinese text like when sending a text msg turn to english the space bar is in chinese when i type something it always shows a-z but types in chinese. (fixed) Switched to keyboard mode instead of google pinyIME,  But when i go to text its always in caps and doesnt revert to lowercase after the first letter. Any Ideas?


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 6, 2013)

There are any news of the rom of android-sale? 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jinishpv (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys I also had the same specs the goophone v88 i5 orginally the processor is mt6577 dual core and ram is 512mb about the camera and screenresolution iam confused because of the kernel in or goophone v88 i5 we all seeing mt6589 hd screenresolution and ect... about the camera when I opned the phone there is a marking like 5mp any goophone v88 i5 buyets note that when u got the phone there was a screen guard fitted on the screen on top right corner of the screen guard there was a small silver sticker showing 5s and some chinese text some one noted

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda premium


----------



## nanou770 (Apr 6, 2013)

*bug*

My goophone i5S stuck at boot (he is rooted)
how to restore a rom from a PC


----------



## kakafoni (Apr 6, 2013)

nanou770 said:


> My goophone i5S stuck at boot (he is rooted)
> how to restore a rom from a PC

Click to collapse



Check post #1.


----------



## nanou770 (Apr 7, 2013)

*My Goophone i5s bricked*

My Goophone i5s bricked . What should I do to repair? Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

you have the drivers for windows 8

I have a problem with flashtool


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 7, 2013)

nanou770 said:


> My Goophone i5s bricked . What should I do to repair? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a windows 7 pc and i help you out!


----------



## nzperez (Apr 7, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Get a windows 7 pc and i help you out!

Click to collapse



Hey everyone, all is working on my phone except for the gps? Anyone else having problems with the gps?


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 7, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Hey everyone, all is working on my phone except for the gps? Anyone else having problems with the gps?

Click to collapse



Me too,  i think because the config are of the chinese's gps

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## antonylan (Apr 7, 2013)

antonylan said:


> My GPS don't Work too ...

Click to collapse





eliot_11 said:


> Me too,  i think because the config are of the chinese's gps
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me too, GPS don't Fix ...


----------



## kakafoni (Apr 7, 2013)

antonylan said:


> Me too, GPS don't Fix ...

Click to collapse



Have you deleted any apps from system/app ? My GPS is working, at least with Google Maps.

Btw, I installed Google play store (following the guide in post #76) and downloaded gmail, maps and google calendar. Gmail and maps is working perfectly but calendar refuses to start. Does anyone have a clue why?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## nanou770 (Apr 7, 2013)

*probleb with flashtool*

even with windows 7 I have this problem*


----------



## rivaroloc (Apr 7, 2013)

*Unable to flah*

Hi all,

I am runing windows 7, my first problem is how to unable usb debugging mode ? I cannot find it in the settings under the Ios style and under the android style, I tried ti download a utility from blackmart (because unable to have google play) I turned on the usb debugging here but unable to root it using the flash tool.

Is there any news about the modified rom that andoid sale talked some days ago ? Yesterrday I installed the stock rom avalable on thier website but this is the original rom not a modified with google play and so....


----------



## nanou770 (Apr 7, 2013)

*disassemble the goophone*



z_man3007 said:


> I have fixed my sound problem, one of the cable was disconnected.  I guess, last time when I opened the phone some how the speaker cable got disconnected.  Here are some pictures for all of you.  Also, if you decide to open yours, make sure you remove those two black covers one is on the top and the other one is on the bottom.  Underneath those two covers lies four screws which you need to unscrew first.  Look at the third picture which shows the black cover taken off.  The 5th picture shows the RED cable is disconnected from the board which is why my speaker wasn't working.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



how did you disassemble?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 7, 2013)

*goophone i5s*



nanou770 said:


> how did you disassemble?

Click to collapse




If you flip your phone upside down, there are two BLACK strips, one is one the bottom and the other one is on the top, where camera and flash is.  You need to take them off, under those two black strips there are FOUR SCREWS.  Once, you unscrew them, your phone's screen will come out.  Look at my pictures that I have posted them on earlier pages.


----------



## nzperez (Apr 7, 2013)

I had my gps working yesterday, I downloaded sygic and it was working instantly, than my google maps started working immediatly and the gps was connected. Now im trying it today and it is not working or connecting. Interesting, any more ideas?

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------

Okay so I checked again with my phone outside in the patio and it locked on with gps. Maybe ur getting bad reception. downlaod the  GPS Status & Toolbox and Make sure you have an active data connection and go to "Manage A-GPS State". Then, tap the "Download" button in the menu that pops up. When it's done, exit the app. Maybe that will help get you locked on faster. I dont know if downloading sygic had anything to do with it. I will uninstall it and try google maps on its own again and post back the results.


----------



## ilajuve (Apr 8, 2013)

how can i change the homepage?it opens even if i change the settings of the browser


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 8, 2013)

My phone buzzer volume is too low 
I can not hear talking
Do you have a problem with your phone ?

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

I can not upload google play services
Does not work Foursquare


----------



## essaka (Apr 8, 2013)

lefkefb said:


> My phone buzzer volume is too low
> I can not hear talking
> Do you have a problem with your phone ?

Click to collapse



You have to enter into the engineer mode.
Try this:
Dial * # * # 3646633 # * # * 
Go to Hardware testing an select Audio 
There, select  Normal Mode
Under Type, select *Mic* (It is for microphone)
Now you can change the different levels there; Set all levels to 184

Level 0 to 184
Level 1 to 184
Level 2 to 184
Level 3 to 184
Level 4 to 184
Level 5 to 184
Level 6 to 184

Now under type again select *Sph* (It is for speaker)
also set the levels as following.

Level 0 to 80
Level 1 to 100
Level 2 to 104
Level 3 to 120
Level 4 to 146
Level 5 to 160
Level 6 to 176 

_*I did it on another MTK phone and it work, may be it can also work on your mode*l._


----------



## _frank! (Apr 8, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Get a windows 7 pc and i help you out!

Click to collapse



Hi same here cannot get the Flash tool recognize my phone 
USD`B DEBUG on , Drivers installed as described several times until Windows just 
says you already have the newest driver installed ...for Mediatek .....etc, but somehow 
SP Flash tool not recon the phone is there not an alternative to flash the phone  in recovery mode or so 
hmy phone gets stuck after boot up , launcher is causing
Crash and warning message pops up all the time , ....


----------



## nzperez (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks that helped, I accidently adjusted the SIP harware . Does anyone know what the SIP is set as stock so I can put it back?


----------



## essaka (Apr 8, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Thanks that helped, I accidently adjusted the SIP harware . Does anyone know what the SIP is set as stock so I can put it back?

Click to collapse



Here are the settings for Sip
Level 0 value is 108
Level 1 value is 132
Level 2 value is 156
Level 3 value is 180
Level 4 value is 204
Level 5 value is 228
Level 6 value is 252
*I repeat, those value are from my phone, a Star one B92M, Just try it*.


----------



## nzperez (Apr 8, 2013)

essaka said:


> You have to enter into the engineer mode.
> Try this:
> Dial * # * # 3646633 # * # *
> Go to Hardware testing an select Audio
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks that helped! I accidently adjusted the SIP hardware . Does anyone know what the SIP is set as stock so I can put it back? What is SIp?

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




essaka said:


> Here are the settings for Sip
> Level 0 value is 108
> Level 1 value is 132
> Level 2 value is 156
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. What is your value set at? I think mine was 0 but i didn't pay attention to it before i changed it. I


----------



## antonylan (Apr 8, 2013)

essaka said:


> You have to enter into the engineer mode.
> Try this:
> Dial * # * # 3646633 # * # *
> Go to Hardware testing an select Audio
> ...

Click to collapse



In the Sph, i can't select level 6 to 176  => Max value is 160 ...


----------



## rivaroloc (Apr 8, 2013)

_frank! said:


> Hi same here cannot get the Flash tool recognize my phone
> USD`B DEBUG on , Drivers installed as described several times until Windows just
> says you already have the newest driver installed ...for Mediatek .....etc, but somehow
> SP Flash tool not recon the phone is there not an alternative to flash the phone  in recovery mode or so
> ...

Click to collapse



I was looking about this problem all the week end I found solution. When you enter your phone into usb debugging mode windows don't recognize your phone and show Iphone5 in your devices list

you must install specifics drivers for usb debugging mode go here to download the windows adb drivers 

I am new on the forum I cannot post external links, look on google for windows adb drivers

once downloaded and dedcompressed on your hard drive, go to your devices list and update the drivers of the iphone5 that apperars on your list. Choose to install drivers manualy and look to install "android-winsub.inf" that you decompressed in a folder before.

good luck

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

is there somebody who can help me ?

I have rooted my phone already, the supersu icon has been added but when I open the settings in ES explorer under the root options I have only 2 choices not many as shown in the tuto. I activated the 2 options, it says that the system folder is already mounted but I am not able to copy the vending.apk inside.

I not understand can somebody helo me please ?

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

is there somebody who can help me ?

I have rooted my phone already, the supersu icon has been added but when I open the settings in ES explorer under the root options I have only 2 choices not many as shown in the tuto. I activated the 2 options, it says that the system folder is already mounted but I am not able to copy the vending.apk inside.

I not understand can somebody helo me please ?


----------



## _frank! (Apr 8, 2013)

rivaroloc said:


> I was looking about this problem all the week end I found solution. When you enter your phone into usb debugging mode windows don't recognize your phone and show Iphone5 in your devices list
> 
> you must install specifics drivers for usb debugging mode go here to download the windows adb drivers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man I did exactly what is shown here and said everywhere else ist always same message 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421 

but Drivers wont install correct I dunno .... what can I do ....


I installed re installed this already 15 times the whole day didn't even eat I cant believe why there is no method just to copy 
files to root reboot and it will do its thing or install a recovery mode where you could choose a file to revover from 
like in every other android device why making things such a pain ....you cannot even choose from that recovery mode that is pre installed
can just look at them whats the purpose of this ? IS there another tool where I get Access to get stock Rom recovered please help guys....


----------



## rivaroloc (Apr 8, 2013)

_frank! said:


> Man I did exactly what is shown here and said everywhere else ist always same message
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my friend,
me too I was near to become crazz about this. If you want to root your mobile the drivers are not the same you are looking the method to flash a stock rom when your mobile is off.

Believe me look on google for the windows adb drivers and install the android_winsub.inf when you turn your usb debugging mode

good luck


----------



## _frank! (Apr 8, 2013)

rivaroloc said:


> my friend,
> me too I was near to become crazz about this. If you want to root your mobile the drivers are not the same you are looking the method to flash a stock rom when your mobile is off.
> 
> Believe me look on google for the windows adb drivers and install the android_winsub.inf when you turn your usb debugging mode
> ...

Click to collapse



Now thats cool , but thats what I am trying to do ...all the time I Need to Flash it back to factory Status or stock rom!


----------



## essaka (Apr 8, 2013)

antonylan said:


> In the Sph, i can't select level 6 to 176  => Max value is 160 ...

Click to collapse


We were talking about the settings value for Sip. 
These different values ​​are used by the software when you increase or decrease the volume.


----------



## nzperez (Apr 8, 2013)

I noticed when I adjust my sph settings it also adjust the sip. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## essaka (Apr 8, 2013)

_frank! said:


> Now thats cool , but thats what I am trying to do ...all the time I Need to Flash it back to factory Status or stock rom!

Click to collapse



I have an idea for you, maybe it can help you. When your device is connected on the Pc, go to the device manager, right click on your device, then property, and there under  details look to your Hardware Id. There are two line there, looking like this
USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C03&REV_0255&MI_01
USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C03&MI_01
you have to copy them.
After that, you have to declare your hardware in the *android_winusb.inf* ; open this file with notepad or with notepad++ 
The content is divided into two, one part for 32-bit and 64-bit part for processors.
everything below* [Google.NTx86]* is for 32bit processors and all that below* [Google.NTamd64] *is for 64bits processors.
you must declare your hardware in the two parts.
Give a name to your device and you also have to use the two lines copied to the hardware Id. Take for example the id given above, and let us call our device Iphone5. in this case, so you must add the following lines in the two parts of *android_winusb.inf*
*;Iphone5
%SingleAdbInterface    =USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C03&MI_01
%CompositeAdbInterface    =USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C03&REV_0255&MI_01*
Save it, and update you driver manually. I hope I have been clear 

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




nzperez said:


> I noticed when I adjust my sph settings it also adjust the sip. Anyone familiar with this?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, the two are different for my hardware


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 8, 2013)

*Send me a PM!

I can help you fixing the driver problem!
Regards*​


----------



## acaden (Apr 8, 2013)

Stuff I have tried to fix the GPS:

- Reset to stock
- Enter development mode and enable A-GPS
- Change the NTP servers with a different gps.conf (there is no gps.conf in the stock ROM, I don't know if it is even reading the file)

Nothing has worked so far.  Everyone else post what you have tried until we get a solution.


----------



## nzperez (Apr 8, 2013)

acaden said:


> Stuff I have tried to fix the GPS:
> 
> - Reset to stock
> - Enter development mode and enable A-GPS
> ...

Click to collapse



Try downloading sygic navigation. Download a map and use it to navigate somewhere. It should work. Once it connects go to g-maps and try again. If that fails, try downloading gps status ap and go to Menu>Tools>manage a-gps and download. These were things I did and now my gps works great.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 9, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by lefkefb
> > My phone buzzer volume is too low
> > I can not hear talking
> > Do you have a problem with your phone ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



When I make a phone call, I can barely hear the other party but if I turn on speaker I can hear them clearly.  Also, if I connect a headphone, I can hear loud and clear but during normal mode my phone sound is very low.  Anyone else having same problem?

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## antonylan (Apr 9, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> When I make a phone call, I can barely hear the other party but if I turn on speaker I can hear them clearly.  Also, if I connect a headphone, I can hear loud and clear but during normal mode my phone sound is very low.  Anyone else having same problem?
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have this problem too ... !...


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 9, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> When I make a phone call, I can barely hear the other party but if I turn on speaker I can hear them clearly.  Also, if I connect a headphone, I can hear loud and clear but during normal mode my phone sound is very low.  Anyone else having same problem?
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have this problem too 

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------

I want original android status bar but how?
because not see whatsapp, SMS, call, notification icon.


----------



## Charaity (Apr 9, 2013)

hey guys
im planning to buy the white goophone i5s but could some1 help me?

-does the white have 2 sensors like goophone i5 at the front (white is not identical to original iphone 5)
-is the back plastic or metal?
-is the headphone jack white or silver?

if som1 could do a video reivew or upload pictures that would be very nice

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## essaka (Apr 9, 2013)

*Try this*



lefkefb said:


> I have this problem too
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, may be this can help you. Into the settings I gave before, look at this line: *Max Vol. 0~160* if the value is lower than 160, put *"160"* there and press *"set"*


----------



## steph844 (Apr 9, 2013)

*3 buttons ?*

How can we have the 3 buttons on the bottom always here not like right now we pressed home and the 3 buttons appear ?
If you know how can we do please tell me ?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



steph844 said:


> How can we have the 3 buttons on the bottom always here not like right now we pressed home and the 3 buttons appear ?
> If you know how can we do please tell me ?

Click to collapse



On any applications or settings, if you press and hold HOME button for 3 seconds, a menu bar with 3 options will pop up on the bottom of the screen.  Three options are Back, Home and Settings.  I don't think you can have those 3 options all the time.


----------



## buitrez (Apr 9, 2013)

How can i take a screenshot with my goophone i5s??

thanks!! :cyclops:


----------



## _frank! (Apr 9, 2013)

ilajuve said:


> how can i change the homepage?it opens even if i change the settings of the browser

Click to collapse



SPAMMING you  with  "mogu123.cn/wap" if you open any page you get pushed back into this ...really a naggy
unfortunately deleting compass.apk should solve this but there was no compass.apk in systems/app neither in data/app
couldn't find such an apk ...so still sitting there I did antivirus scan with AVG nothing was found ,...but still some strange 
aps ....what does modemlog.apk ory mobilelog.apk do ? I freezed them with titianium ...since i ws not sure if this will affect the System stop working...


----------



## hansardsd (Apr 9, 2013)

*Power off= Boot loop*

Hello,

     I recently received my Goophone i5s and succeeded finally in getting it rooted and play store installed, but when I went to turn it off and back on it was stuck in boot loop at the apple logo. Now I re-flashed the ROM to stock thinking that maybe it was just a bad root, but then after getting it back to stock and re-rooting the phone( and Play Store, etc.) I attempted to turn it off again and see if the problem persisted... and it did. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem or had an idea of what is going on. Thank you very much for reading this and I hope to get a reply soon

-S


*Update: Re-flashed again then I rooted and installed google play store into the system/app folder ( I followed the whole procedure) and it still bricked. I did not even touch or uninstall any of the Chinese apps. Any ideas would be great*


---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




amansoori said:


> yesterday i thought i have lost this amazing phone but after finding solution to flash the stock rom i have noticed that when you connect your phone to the PC you will hear (connected) notification sound and (disconnected) notification sound .. so i tried to press download button when i hear the connected sound before it disconnect .. i have got it back :good:

Click to collapse



I just wanted to let you know that your post saved the day for me last night. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




Garrafone said:


> Hi, i have seen this pone and im interested in "5s" version, in seller's website seems to have an MTK6589 (quad core) and 2gb ram, with 16gb internal memory, this phone exists or just is the MTK6577 with 1gb ram "modified" in the settings to look like this?
> 
> All the phones have the logo in their back or just nothing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the i5s only has the 1GHz MTK MT6577 dual-core processor. And they actually have an Apple Logo on the back instead of the bee that is shown on the website. There is a sticker that comes over the back and you must remove it.


----------



## Charaity (Apr 10, 2013)

hansardsd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently received my Goophone i5s and succeeded finally in getting it rooted and play store installed, but when I went to turn it off and back on it was stuck in boot loop at the apple logo. Now I re-flashed the ROM to stock thinking that maybe it was just a bad root, but then after getting it back to stock and re-rooting the phone( and Play Store, etc.) I attempted to turn it off again and see if the problem persisted... and it did. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem or had an idea of what is going on. Thank you very much for reading this and I hope to get a reply soon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you buy white or black? could u post picture of the back of phone?

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

-does the white have 2 sensors like goophone i5 at the front (white is not identical to original iphone 5)
-is the back plastic or metal?
-is the headphone jack white or silver?


----------



## Siok89 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can i change the language for my ringtone?
I have the chinese language


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 10, 2013)

People i'll release today one flashable rom for your goophone i5s!

*Details:*

All chinese apps removed
Google Apps inserted
English as Primary Language
Speed and performance on every task


I'll post the link today!!



*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
*


*DONATE*​


----------



## issacalberto (Apr 10, 2013)

*how to fix 3g*

Can anybody tellme how to fix the 3g step by step pleasee 
I mean step by step 
Beacuse i dont understand neither the titanium backup pro and apn manager pro
Please helpme iam from mexico


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



Manuxo said:


> People i'll release today one flashable rom for your goophone i5s!
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




WOW WOW ... HEHEHE I can't wait....  That's a very good news. :highfive:


----------



## issacalberto (Apr 10, 2013)

*how to fix 3g*



buitrez said:


> Thanks, i already fixed my problem but the solution is other, i will post it soon i have to traduce it

Click to collapse



Can you tell me step by step how to fix the 3g 
Becuase i dont understand neither titanium back up pro or apn manager pro


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 10, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> People i'll release today one flashable rom for your goophone i5s!
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow..  You're so big..  Thanks so much 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## nzperez (Apr 10, 2013)

steph844 said:


> How can we have the 3 buttons on the bottom always here not like right now we pressed home and the 3 buttons appear ?
> If you know how can we do please tell me ?

Click to collapse



download button savior app.

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




Manuxo said:


> People i'll release today one flashable rom for your goophone i5s!
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been trying to donate.... its asking for the county and it only giving me uk options.


----------



## tphillips1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey,

Hope this is of use to someone, a review and rooting instructions going over everything in simple to follow steps: h t t p : / / trisblog.tumblr.com/post/47537012654/goophone-i5s-first-impressions-tips-tricks

It will basically get you to stock Android with the Play Store if thats what you want.  Also includes unbricking instructions.


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 10, 2013)

nzperez said:


> download button savior app.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you press it, you will directly to paypal donation page.

Click on the button donate! Thank you!


----------



## nzperez (Apr 10, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> If you press it, you will directly to paypal donation page.
> 
> Click on the button donate! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Done. Thanks for all the help this phone would have been use less without it.


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 10, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Done. Thanks for all the help this phone would have been use less without it.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your words m8! :good:

King regards


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 10, 2013)

*New rom available*

NEW ROM AVAILABLE ON THIS THREAD!
​:highfive:


----------



## essaka (Apr 10, 2013)

*Help*

Can anyone help us? Please I need a Custom Rom *goophone V88 I5*, it is a fake goophone, I realise it later. When i put a normal earphone  into the phone  I can still ear music from the speaker and from the earphone. But when i put the a headset, i can only ear music from the headset, and also I can not sync the calendar.


----------



## MrQuick1964 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Contacts sorting and displaying*

Hi for all, before I will test the new ROM by Manuxo, I would like to ask You, if You have functional entries of menu Settings/Email,Contcts,Calendar/Contacts/Sort Order and Display Order? I can touch them, but nothing happens. It means my contacts are sorted by First Name still. This is probably the most annoying character of Android. Thanks for reply.


----------



## avengin (Apr 10, 2013)

MrQuick1964 said:


> Hi for all, before I will test the new ROM by Manuxo, I would like to ask You, if You have functional entries of menu Settings/Email,Contcts,Calendar/Contacts/Sort Order and Display Order? I can touch them, but nothing happens. It means my contacts are sorted by First Name still. This is probably the most annoying character of Android. Thanks for reply.

Click to collapse



For those menu entries i have noticed those buttons aren't functional as well, really annoying when i want to display google contacts only. 

Does anyone happen to have 3g issues? I can't seem to connect to 3g where i should be getting it, and i seem to get a fair amount of wifi disconnects as well. Any ideas if the i5 Lite 3g fix would work? I can't test the method atm cause of where I am.

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------

On a side note is there any idea of where the radio.img is located partition wise? I want to see if the hero200+ radio img will work better than the i5s radio.


----------



## nzperez (Apr 10, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> NEW ROM AVAILABLE ON THIS THREAD!
> ​:highfive:

Click to collapse



I tried installing the rom but the sp flash tool loaded a red bar and asked me to plug in the device and it was. I unplugged the phone and plugged it back in and nothing happened. Now I cant turn on the phone or flash it and my computer is recognizing it. Any ideas?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - New Rom*



Manuxo said:


> NEW ROM AVAILABLE ON THIS THREAD!
> ​:highfive:

Click to collapse



I have tested the rom,  and so far its much better.  I haven't tested out the Wi-FI, GPS and Bluetooth.  The applications are working fine.  One thing I would like to mention is that in the browser settings, the text color is white.  It's not something big deal but it's hard to read.  I will keep you guys posted as I will be using the phone regularly from now on.  Again, thank you very very much for this rom.  :good:

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




nzperez said:


> I tried installing the rom but the sp flash tool loaded a red bar and asked me to plug in the device and it was. I unplugged the phone and plugged it back in and nothing happened. Now I cant turn on the phone or flash it and my computer is recognizing it. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



You should have left it alone, if your phone wasn't connected you wouldn't see the red bar.  After the red bar, it takes little time to go to the next phase.  If you had waited, you would have seen the Purple bar and than yellow bar would come up.  Hold down the power button for 15 seconds and your phone will shut off automatically.  Restart the Flash tool and put it into download mode,  plug in your phone to your PC/Laptop.  Once you see the RED bar, it means the flashing process has been initiated.  Don't do anything until you see the GREEN CIRCLE.


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 10, 2013)

*rom*



z_man3007 said:


> I have tested the rom,  and so far its much better.  I haven't tested out the Wi-FI, GPS and Bluetooth.  The applications are working fine.  One thing I would like to mention is that in the browser settings, the text color is white.  It's not something big deal but it's hard to read.  I will keep you guys posted as I will be using the phone regularly from now on.  Again, thank you very very much for this rom.  :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my phone wont even connect to it it just says searching. Any ideas?


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 10, 2013)

Someone that works GPS could upload the file "GPS.conf" generated by mobileuncle app tools of the market?

Thanks!


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 11, 2013)

3bikeman3 said:


> my phone wont even connect to it it just says searching. Any ideas?

Click to collapse




Do you get new hardware found wizard?  If yes, then you will have to load the drivers.  Look at one of my post that I have posted previous pages you will find the driver file in there.


Sent from my iPhone5s using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------




eliot_11 said:


> Someone that works GPS could upload the file "GPS.conf" generated by mobileuncle app tools of the market?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



My GPS is not working ..... I have loaded the new custom rom.  Did you load the new rom on your phone?  I do not see any GPS logo on the top when I turn on my GPS.  Usually, it pops up when you turn on your GPS.

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 11, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> My GPS is not working ..... I have loaded the new custom rom.  Did you load the new rom on your phone?  I do not see any GPS logo on the top when I turn on my GPS.  Usually, it pops up when you turn on your GPS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, you're right does not get the GPS icon. But still, before I had the icon itself but still not working


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 11, 2013)

why light sensor always stays on
Is the red light above?


----------



## antonylan (Apr 11, 2013)

This Rom is very good !...

Now my GPS Fix (It was never work with the Stock Rom).

The Wifi is Very Stable, 3G connection is faster ...

The mms now are working with my operator (Don't work with Stock Rom).

All is OK for me, just the sound in call is very low (i put the max value "160" in audio-normal-sph-6 but is very low) I think i have an hardware problem with the internal speaker... 

Many Thanks for this ROM !...:victory:


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 11, 2013)

antonylan said:


> This Rom is very good !...
> 
> Now my GPS Fix (It was never work with the Stock Rom).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you fix the GPS? 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 11, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> How do you fix the GPS?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Download the faster fix from the playstore.
Make it as system app with titanium backup pro
Choose your location with it (Europe, Asia, ETc.)
Open the mobile uncle tools
go to engineer mode
select yGPS
go outside and wait until the gps locks it signal.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 11, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Download the faster fix from the playstore.
> Make it as system app with titanium backup pro
> Choose your location with it (Europe, Asia, ETc.)
> Open the mobile uncle tools
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the concern but still not working .. Not find any satellites. 
Nothing GPS status, 
nothing Fasterfix, 
mobiluncle nothing, 
nothing gmaps, 
nothing sygic

Is my gps broken? 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 11, 2013)

hi Manuxo,
thank you newest rom
very nice, very simple, very fast
but light sensor stays on all the time and the red light is on all the time
so does not work light sensor in lux auto brightness apk
I have tried over and over again do not have this problem with the stock rom
Please Fix
I would like to use a very nice rom

also does not work Foursquare because google play services. please you can try.


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 11, 2013)

*ROM*



z_man3007 said:


> Do you get new hardware found wizard?  If yes, then you will have to load the drivers.  Look at one of my post that I have posted previous pages you will find the driver file in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5s using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse



If i put that driver in the scatter file wont it load that, not the new rom manuko came out with


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - New Rom*



3bikeman3 said:


> If i put that driver in the scatter file wont it load that, not the new rom manuko came out with

Click to collapse



No, you don't put the driver in the scatter file.  Driver needs to be loaded separately, look at page 112 and comment # 12 where I have included the driver file and also follow the instructions.  Please load the driver first before you try to flash your phone.   You get the scatter file from the rom when you extract a rom (Sotck rom or the new rom) in the extracted folder the is a scatter file.

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




antonylan said:


> This Rom is very good !...
> 
> Now my GPS Fix (It was never work with the Stock Rom).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the letter do you get for 3G Connection on the STATUS bar?  While I had the stock rom I have tried using GO SMS Pro and I couldn't send any messages using GO SMS, I would get message saying, "message cannot be sent".  Even though,  I have set GO SMS as my default messaging apps in the settings.  I had to use the default program to send messages.  I am still having the same issue, anyone else having the same issue?.  Has anyone tried using different text messaging apps?

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




antonylan said:


> This Rom is very good !...
> 
> Now my GPS Fix (It was never work with the Stock Rom).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with my phone, in call sound is very low.  I am thinking of doing a hardware mode, I have already opened the phone and I know what type of hardware it has.  I am looking for a similar size speaker with better sound quality.  The current speaker looks very very cheap one and no wonder why the sound quality during in call is so low.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 11, 2013)

It's fixed the gps! Thank you very much!

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## antonylan (Apr 11, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> No, you don't put the driver in the scatter file.  Driver needs to be loaded separately, look at page 112 and comment # 12 where I have included the driver file and also follow the instructions.  Please load the driver first before you try to flash your phone.   You get the scatter file from the rom when you extract a rom (Sotck rom or the new rom) in the extracted folder the is a scatter file.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a "H" on the Status bar and i use the default sms apk ...

If you can have a better speaker, can you inform me about the reference and shipment address ? ... Thanks


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - New Rom*



eliot_11 said:


> It's fixed the gps! Thank you very much!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How did you fix your GPS?  I have installed FasterFix but the app won't open, I get the black screen...

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




antonylan said:


> I have a "H" on the Status bar and i use the default sms apk ...
> 
> If you can have a better speaker, can you inform me about the reference and shipment address ? ... Thanks

Click to collapse



I get E on the status bar, how did you fix your 3G?  I am in search for the right size speaker for Goophone i5s, once I get the right size and make sure it works, I will surely inform you.  Thanks


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 11, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> How did you fix your GPS?  I have installed FasterFix but the app won't open, I get the black screen...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the post 220 of Manuxo is the answer! 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## antonylan (Apr 11, 2013)

[/QUOTE]I get E on the status bar, how did you fix your 3G?  I am in search for the right size speaker for Goophone i5s, once I get the right size and make sure it works, I will surely inform you.  Thanks[/QUOTE]

I enter manualy a new APN with my operator settings for Internet, i save it and create an other for mms ... and it work fine ...


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 11, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I have the same problem with my phone, in call sound is very low.  I am thinking of doing a hardware mode, I have already opened the phone and I know what type of hardware it has.  I am looking for a similar size speaker with better sound quality.  The current speaker looks very very cheap one and no wonder why the sound quality during in call is so low.

Click to collapse



 I am looking speaker..
you can publish the photo speaker ?

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

newest rom 
proximity sensor always lights up red 
could you help me


----------



## jinishpv (Apr 11, 2013)

hai friends i am jinish from india  i own a goophone v88 i5 i wanted a stock ics rom i found one on colonelzap blog it was for orginal goophone i5.i flashed the system.img of that rom and the phone booted perfectly there was three problems wifi,bluetooth was not working the mobile network signal was very low i had solved it but the wifi and bluetooth is not turning on please help me iam not a developer but i can understand things quickly so please tell me where and what file should i modify for working the bluetooth and wifi

Sent from my mtk77_cu_ics2 using xda premium


----------



## essaka (Apr 11, 2013)

jinishpv said:


> hai friends i am jinish from india  i own a goophone v88 i5 i wanted a stock ics rom i found one on colonelzap blog it was for orginal goophone i5.i flashed the system.img of that rom and the phone booted perfectly there was three problems wifi,bluetooth was not working the mobile network signal was very low i had solved it but the wifi and bluetooth is not turning on please help me iam not a developer but i can understand things quickly so please tell me where and what file should i modify for working the bluetooth and wifi
> 
> Sent from my mtk77_cu_ics2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You promise me to make a tutorial to explain me how to install the stock firmware for this phone, I'm till waiting for it. I do not know what to do with the bin file present in the folder.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all! I've made a mini review of the super ROM of Manuxo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgkW0ynSUWY


----------



## rivaroloc (Apr 11, 2013)

*Thanks a lot*

Thanks a lot for your modified rom it is so fast now incrediblw, what's a difference it's like if I have a new phone.

Donation already done for you job :good::good:http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/good.gif

For anext updated rom could you just put more option for the keyboard for exemple : french keyboard QWERTY and AZERTY

Thanks again


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 11, 2013)

Why not work Foursquare ?


----------



## Garrafone (Apr 11, 2013)

Any one has the quad core MTK6589 version?

Is possible to install the google apps (google talk, google sync with gmail account and everything?)


----------



## hansardsd (Apr 12, 2013)

*No DATA or MMS also my in-call volume is extremely low*

I've tried the APN changes and done everything correctly but still no luck with Data and MMS. Also I saw a post of people changing the values of their Audio section in Engineering mode to fix the low in-call volume but still no luck with that either. Any post would be fantastic. Thank you


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 12, 2013)

hansardsd said:


> I've tried the APN changes and done everything correctly but still no luck with Data and MMS. Also I saw a post of people changing the values of their Audio section in Engineering mode to fix the low in-call volume but still no luck with that either. Any post would be fantastic. Thank you

Click to collapse



In-call low volume is a hardware issue and I have found a similar speaker as goophone i5s.  Once, I am done moding mine I will let you guys know the result.  I am waiting for my speaker to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone5s using xda app-developers app


----------



## nanou770 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Manuxo*

thank you for the rom :good::good::victory::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:

but how to change the logo of the application video by the logo of application
youtube


----------



## antonylan (Apr 12, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> In-call low volume is a hardware issue and I have found a similar speaker as goophone i5s.  Once, I am done moding mine I will let you guys know the result.  I am waiting for my speaker to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5s using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where did you find a similar speaker ? ...
Can you put the link ? ...

Thanks


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - Internal Speaker moding.*



antonylan said:


> Where did you find a similar speaker ? ...
> Can you put the link ? ...
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I have found it on ebay.  It's little bit bigger than Goophone's speaker but I believe it will fit inside the case.  Here is the link.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/150909865229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here is the second one....that I have ordered also....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230856153923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - GPS says NOOOOOOOOOO*



Manuxo said:


> Download the faster fix from the playstore.
> Make it as system app with titanium backup pro
> Choose your location with it (Europe, Asia, ETc.)
> Open the mobile uncle tools
> ...

Click to collapse



After downloading and making Fasterfix a system app, when I try to open it, I get only black screen.  Do you choose the location after you run Fasterfix?  Please advice, Thanks.


----------



## Telethon (Apr 13, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the battery life of this Goophone i5S with Manuxo's new ROM?

Is there at this point any reason to pick up the more expensive original Goophone i5? I guess it has a higher resolution screen and more RAM, but what about software stability?


----------



## nzperez (Apr 13, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I have found it on ebay.  It's little bit bigger than Goophone's speaker but I believe it will fit inside the case.  Here is the link.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150909865229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> ...

Click to collapse



My in call volume is not great neither is the audio jack when the headphones are in. I dont think its hardware because its a problem on both audio jack and in call volume. Any ideas?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 13, 2013)

nzperez said:


> My in call volume is not great neither is the audio jack when the headphones are in. I dont think its hardware because its a problem on both audio jack and in call volume. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



When I put audio jack my in-call volume is fine.  I can hear loud and clear.

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 13, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I have found it on ebay.  It's little bit bigger than Goophone's speaker but I believe it will fit inside the case.  Here is the link.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150909865229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> ...

Click to collapse




how to extract ?
I could not


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 13, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> NEW ROM AVAILABLE ON THIS THREAD!
> ​:highfive:

Click to collapse



hello,
Do you have Goophone i5s Android ICS Firmware ?


----------



## ahad66 (Apr 13, 2013)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> Thanks.
> Now rooted with Google PlayStore, it's better now!
> Don't know how to destroy all bloatware from it now... (i'm quite a newbie with Android :silly and associate some icons to other apk...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does anyone have a solution for the "unclock" language? it just giveaway this phone so easily 
i tried using apk from the front page but still having the unclock screen. setting the phone to use other language also still show chinese characters....


----------



## loco_desk (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi friends
Sorry for mi bad english, i'm spanish.
I'm having a lot of problems with this phones, i order 2 units to android-sale and i trying to root to delete chinese apps and install Playstore but ever the same error "put your phone on debug mode" when my phone was on debug mode. Now whit the new room, i can't flash the phone, I try to flash the phones with 2 differents pc's but it's impossible to do .
I try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421  but only recognice the phone fow a seconds in the pc with Windows XP, in the pc with W7 the USBDeview don't works and not uninstall the drivers.
Please, help me!!! One of this phones are a present for mi GF and i need to give to them next week
Best regards and thank you very much


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 13, 2013)

lefkefb said:


> how to extract ?
> I could not

Click to collapse



You have to use a blade or something which is very very thin.  I have found that this phone has a 8 gig micro SD card on the other side of the system board.  I am upgrading mine to 16 gig.  My advice to all, if you do not know how to solder, do not open your phone.  

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## anaplas_junior (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,
i have a problem after installing the manucho rom.
the phone boots ok but the screen seems to need calibration. I cannot control my phone with the touch screen. I improvise for more than 3 minutes to even restart it!
I flashed the stock rom and it the problem still exists!
I need you help guys


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaplas_junior said:


> Hi,
> i have a problem after installing the manucho rom.
> the phone boots ok but the screen seems to need calibration. I cannot control my phone with the touch screen. I improvise for more than 3 minutes to even restart it!
> I flashed the stock rom and it the problem still exists!
> I need you help guys

Click to collapse



I have 0 problems with this rom... 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## nzperez (Apr 13, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> I have 0 problems with this rom...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah rom works perfect, Hows your in call volume?


----------



## dafunkk (Apr 13, 2013)

3g works?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 13, 2013)

dafunkk said:


> 3g works?

Click to collapse



Yes it works! But you need to set it up manually. See the first page of this thread.
Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 13, 2013)

*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


----------



## steph844 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everyone ,

Do someone having in-call trouble because me sometimes I've got big in-call problem like I make a call and the phone make noisy sound and the call end ?

Do someone have a fix or it's my antenna who bugg ??

Thanks you


----------



## hansardsd (Apr 14, 2013)

*ROM*

everyone is saying that this ROM works perfectly... but... I still have no MMS/DATA, phone will reboot on random occasions, and in-call volume is low. I have searched this forum and tried all the fixes but still nothing. Thanks


----------



## nzperez (Apr 14, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> *HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*
> 
> Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! Donation sent!

Can the in call volume be fixed or is it a hardware issue?


----------



## ahad66 (Apr 14, 2013)

loco_desk said:


> Hi friends
> Sorry for mi bad english, i'm spanish.
> I'm having a lot of problems with this phones, i order 2 units to android-sale and i trying to root to delete chinese apps and install Playstore but ever the same error "put your phone on debug mode" when my phone was on debug mode. Now whit the new room, i can't flash the phone, I try to flash the phones with 2 differents pc's but it's impossible to do .
> I try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421  but only recognice the phone fow a seconds in the pc with Windows XP, in the pc with W7 the USBDeview don't works and not uninstall the drivers.
> ...

Click to collapse



i successfully flashed my phone with the new rom (play store support) after installing drivers found here: http://android-sale.com/blog/how-to-root-goophone-i5s-google-paly/

but i installed the drivers on a fresh installed pc (windows 7). after installing the drivers, the procedure mentioned in the blog to update new rom  goes smoothly. my phone support play store and no chinese apps. good luck


----------



## _frank! (Apr 14, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Yes it works! But you need to set it up manually. See the first page of this thread.
> Regards

Click to collapse



3G fix didnt work for me , as well as the GPS fix 
at least my battery last longer with no gps and no 3G 


and the "all language slide to power off" fix dont know why ist called all language when it says "slide to unlock" should
be called english slide to "XXX" this only supports english if language changed chinese power off will be displayed


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## loco_desk (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi friend, try to install this drivers on my pc with W7 ultimate but don´t recognice it.
I try to do with other pc with Windows XP and all OK but when the yellow bar was on 10% an error ocurred and brick mi phone ....... he stands on the apple and never starts .
Any solution for my problem?
Best regards and thank you very much


----------



## loco_desk (Apr 14, 2013)

I try to do it with my W7 pc and the 2nd goophone, i get this error now
please help!!!


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 14, 2013)

loco_desk said:


> I try to do it with my W7 pc and the 2nd goophone, i get this error now
> please help!!!

Click to collapse



Hi!

You have installed the wrong drivers.
I can help you fix that problem.

send me or gmail contact by PM.


----------



## loco_desk (Apr 14, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Hi!
> 
> You have installed the wrong drivers.
> I can help you fix that problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok friend, i send you a pm 
Thank you very much


----------



## nzperez (Apr 14, 2013)

Show of hands. Who still has low in call volume?


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Problem with touch display*

Hi, i have same problem as anaplas_junior , i installed this new ROM and after that iam unable to click at display. Click's are totally different then they are supposed to be. Iam clicking at low bottom and somehow it react's to upper side of display. What is worst, as anaplas_junior said, going back to STOCK rom will not help. Even with stock ROM touch display is crazy. Look's like new ROM got something which recalibrates i5S white version phones and even STOCK ROM will not fix it... guy's our phones are useless now, please help us to fix it :crying:


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 14, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> Hi, i have same problem as anaplas_junior , i installed this new ROM and after that iam unable to click at display. Click's are totally different then they are supposed to be. Iam clicking at low bottom and somehow it react's to upper side of display. What is worst, as anaplas_junior said, going back to STOCK rom will not help. Even with stock ROM touch display is crazy. Look's like new ROM got something which recalibrates i5S white version phones and even STOCK ROM will not fix it... guy's our phones are useless now, please help us to fix it :crying:

Click to collapse



Have the phone charging? It happens to me when charging, which selects anything, but I passed on both ROM. Have you tried to do it without charging?

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 14, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> Have the phone charging? It happens to me when charging, which selects anything, but I passed on both ROM. Have you tried to do it without charging?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i tried everything, i found custom rom at : needrom.com/mobile/goophone-i5s/ this stock gived me fireworks instead of boot logo )) so dont try it ...i also get stock rom from this forum , it just gived ROM with chineese and touch display dont work still. Doesnt matter if i charge or not. It simply recalibrate touch display and clicking in middle of display is somewhere bottom, middle is somewhere up etc. pretty crazy stuff. absolutely unable to operate that phone  i got pretty happy when i found stock rom so imagine my frustration after it remains broken after reinstall... :crying:


----------



## nzperez (Apr 14, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> Hi, i have same problem as anaplas_junior , i installed this new ROM and after that iam unable to click at display. Click's are totally different then they are supposed to be. Iam clicking at low bottom and somehow it react's to upper side of display. What is worst, as anaplas_junior said, going back to STOCK rom will not help. Even with stock ROM touch display is crazy. Look's like new ROM got something which recalibrates i5S white version phones and even STOCK ROM will not fix it... guy's our phones are useless now, please help us to fix it :crying:

Click to collapse



Interesting that the white version is any different than the black other than color.... Have you messaged Manuxo? Maybe he can help. Has this rom worked for anyone with a white version?


----------



## loco_desk (Apr 14, 2013)

Problem solved with the drivers that manuxo give me.
finally i need to get an "old" pc with a new W7 installed and install this drivers without internet conection.
Now i get the 2 phones with the new rom
^^


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 15, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Interesting that the white version is any different than the black other than color.... Have you messaged Manuxo? Maybe he can help. Has this rom worked for anyone with a white version?

Click to collapse



I got white version from android-sale , version BD75_77_V00_Iphone5_V08 - i messaged Manuxo but no respond, but he must have alot work with this so i understand that. I checked like whole internet about this problem and alot user's got problem with touch display's after flashing new ROM, but all different android's and mostly tablet's so no working solution for my i5S  i tried every option in factory restore mode, even got to factory settings thru *#*#3646633#*#* code ( dont ask how i manage to click it thru broken touch screen, it was hell and it took like half a hour to find out where in hell is which number in my "new" touch screen :laugh: ) even there i got alot setting for touch screen but no help... iam kinda stucked here and i think only Manuxo will know answer becouse he made this ROM , so maybe, just maybe he know why this touch screen went crazy


----------



## steph844 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello everyone ,

Do someone having in-call trouble because me sometimes I've got big in-call problem like I make a call and the phone make noisy sound and the call end ?

Do someone have a fix or it's my antenna who bugg ??

Thanks you


----------



## nzperez (Apr 15, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> I got white version from android-sale , version BD75_77_V00_Iphone5_V08 - i messaged Manuxo but no respond, but he must have alot work with this so i understand that. I checked like whole internet about this problem and alot user's got problem with touch display's after flashing new ROM, but all different android's and mostly tablet's so no working solution for my i5S  i tried every option in factory restore mode, even got to factory settings thru *#*#3646633#*#* code ( dont ask how i manage to click it thru broken touch screen, it was hell and it took like half a hour to find out where in hell is which number in my "new" touch screen :laugh: ) even there i got alot setting for touch screen but no help... iam kinda stucked here and i think only Manuxo will know answer becouse he made this ROM , so maybe, just maybe he know why this touch screen went crazy

Click to collapse



Yeah I had the common problems with my black one and Manuxo helped me fix everything. I ordered a white one and it will be here in about a week and a half. I assumed these are all the same. How do you identify the version number?


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 15, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Yeah I had the common problems with my black one and Manuxo helped me fix everything. I ordered a white one and it will be here in about a week and a half. I assumed these are all the same. How do you identify the version number?

Click to collapse




How??? How he helped you fix this issue? You got also problem with your touch screen? 

Version of i5s is in settings, general, about and little bit down.


----------



## nzperez (Apr 15, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> How??? How he helped you fix this issue? You got also problem with your touch screen?
> 
> Version of i5s is in settings, general, about and little bit down.

Click to collapse



No I had a bunch of different problems. I ordered a white one yesterday so I am wondering so I can see if it is same version as the one you have.


----------



## pika411 (Apr 15, 2013)

*3G still not working*

I tried the fix mentioned and its not working.. I have Tmobile i looked up the bands and i think the phone lacks what bands are necessarily ...couldbe wrong .. im not sure at all.. im hoping someone has a fix


----------



## nzperez (Apr 15, 2013)

pika411 said:


> I tried the fix mentioned and its not working.. I have Tmobile i looked up the bands and i think the phone lacks what bands are necessarily ...couldbe wrong .. im not sure at all.. im hoping someone has a fix

Click to collapse



What color is your phone? I have t-mobile and mine is working (black).


----------



## _frank! (Apr 15, 2013)

_frank! said:


> 3G fix didnt work for me , as well as the GPS fix
> at least my battery last longer with no gps and no 3G
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3G worked now - GPS still not working - following instructions from Manuxo !


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 15, 2013)

_frank! said:


> 3G worked now - GPS still not working - following instructions from Manuxo !

Click to collapse



Have you tested fasterfix and  mobileuncle apps? 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 15, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> I got white version from android-sale , version BD75_77_V00_Iphone5_V08 - i messaged Manuxo but no respond, but he must have alot work with this so i understand that. I checked like whole internet about this problem and alot user's got problem with touch display's after flashing new ROM, but all different android's and mostly tablet's so no working solution for my i5S  i tried every option in factory restore mode, even got to factory settings thru *#*#3646633#*#* code ( dont ask how i manage to click it thru broken touch screen, it was hell and it took like half a hour to find out where in hell is which number in my "new" touch screen :laugh: ) even there i got alot setting for touch screen but no help... iam kinda stucked here and i think only Manuxo will know answer becouse he made this ROM , so maybe, just maybe he know why this touch screen went crazy

Click to collapse



Sorry about the delay! But you are right! I'm a very busy man .
Just PM me with your problem and i will try to help you out.

Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 15, 2013)

*touch screen issue*



Manuxo said:


> Sorry about the delay! But you are right! I'm a very busy man .
> Just PM me with your problem and i will try to help you out.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



You got it there, nothing new from that i was writing here so hope you will understand what is my problem  thanks for help, really appreciate it


----------



## steph844 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello everyone ,

Do someone having in-call trouble because me sometimes I've got big in-call problem like I make a call and the phone make noisy sound and the call end ?

Do someone have a fix or it's my antenna who bugg ??

Thanks you


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - Hardware mode*



steph844 said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> Do someone having in-call trouble because me sometimes I've got big in-call problem like I make a call and the phone make noisy sound and the call end ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am in the process of doing a hardware mode.  I have ordered two speakers similar to Goophone I5s speaker.  I should be deceiving those speakers with in a few days.  I have already taken my phone a part and upgraded my internal sd card to 16 GB.  Check out the pictures below.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 15, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I am in the process of doing a hardware mode.  I have ordered two speakers similar to Goophone I5s speaker.  I should be deceiving those speakers with in a few days.  I have already taken my phone a part and upgraded my internal sd card to 16 GB.  Check out the pictures below.

Click to collapse



btw any warrantie stickers there? i was wondering about changing SD card to bigger one but dont want to loose waranty when clearly i got broken i5S now becouse of that touchscreen issue... anyway. Is it hard to replace it? Or open that i5S


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 15, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> btw any warrantie stickers there? i was wondering about changing SD card to bigger one but dont want to loose waranty when clearly i got broken i5S now becouse of that touchscreen issue... anyway. Is it hard to replace it? Or open that i5S

Click to collapse



The connections inside the phone are very poorly done.  Connector's are glued together to hold in place, which is crazy.  Also, the micro SD card slot is on the other side of the system board.  In order to access the micro sd card slot, you have to take it apart completely.  If you are not good at opening or taking apart things, DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT.  Also, putting it together is even more harder because of tiny parts.   I guess, Goophone maker didn't want end user's to modify/upgrade their phones.

Note:  I didn't find any WARRANTY stickers inside.


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Disasemble*



z_man3007 said:


> I am in the process of doing a hardware mode.  I have ordered two speakers similar to Goophone I5s speaker.  I should be deceiving those speakers with in a few days.  I have already taken my phone a part and upgraded my internal sd card to 16 GB.  Check out the pictures below.

Click to collapse



How hard is it to take the front out. And how do you do it exactly. i see your screen is is not connected does that just plug in or is it soldered. it would be really nice if you could post a video of it with it open.


----------



## ilajuve (Apr 15, 2013)

i need the stockrom from the white version,because the touch screen of my friend's phone has stopped working after he flashed the manuxo rom


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 15, 2013)

ilajuve said:


> i need the stockrom from the white version,because the touch screen of my friend's phone has stopped working after he flashed the manuxo rom

Click to collapse



stockrom here at 1st page will probably wont help, we need stock rom of white i5s , look's like they are different versions. Really dont understand why color of phone can be issue but it really look's like it is. So beware "white" guys, this ROM will brick your touch screen with no FIX yet...


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 15, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> stockrom here at 1st page will probably wont help, we need stock rom of white i5s , look's like they are different versions. Really dont understand why color of phone can be issue but it really look's like it is. So beware "white" guys, this ROM will brick your touch screen with no FIX yet...

Click to collapse




Do not understand how the color makes the internal software is different .. I hope you can fix it soon

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 15, 2013)

3bikeman3 said:


> How hard is it to take the front out. And how do you do it exactly. i see your screen is is not connected does that just plug in or is it soldered. it would be really nice if you could post a video of it with it open.

Click to collapse



I have just received one of the speakers that I have ordered, so I might do a video as you have suggested.  There are two black strips on the back of the phone, one is at the top where the camera is and the other one is at the bottom.  There are total of four screws under those two black strips. Also, there are two tiny screws that you need take them off at the bottom of the phone, next to usb charging port. Once, you remove those screws, you can slowly open the screen.  The screen is not soldered to the system board, it has two connectors which can be opened easily with finger.  Hopefully, the speaker will work, in-call volume is the only reason why I cannot use the phone.

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




eliot_11 said:


> Do not understand how the color makes the internal software is different .. I hope you can fix it soon
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am about to receive my White Goophone i5s and this doesn't look good at all.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 15, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I am about to receive my White Goophone i5s and this doesn't look good at all.

Click to collapse



Do you think you will be able to create backup ROM from your white i5s? If we cant find fix it will really help us "white" guys :laugh:


----------



## anaplas_junior (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah ... that could really save us all!!!
you can ask for manuxo to help you extract the rom!


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - White*



fuDev1 said:


> Do you think you will be able to create backup ROM from your white i5s? If we cant find fix it will really help us "white" guys :laugh:

Click to collapse



Of course! I will create a back up copy and upload it for you guys.


----------



## Betelgeuse922 (Apr 15, 2013)

my pc do not recognise the phone while it's off for the flashtool process, I just need to install playstore, can I install it copying the file insystem/app?


----------



## nzperez (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay I am trying to organize the information given to me by Manuxo, so if any one else has problems with being able to flash and root it can be all in one post.

Drivers needed for rooting are? MT65xx_USB_Driver

Drivers needed for flashing are? MTK_Drive

Is this correct?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 15, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Okay I am trying to organize the information given to me by Manuxo, so if any one else has problems with being able to flash and root it can be all in one post.
> 
> Drivers needed for rooting are? MT65xx_USB_Driver
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks correct to me.


----------



## Betelgeuse922 (Apr 15, 2013)

*stuck at the apple logo!*

Hi everyone! I have a problem, I rooted succesfully the phone and I deleated some chinese apps today, but few hours ago I took the phone (whick was misteriously turned off) and I turn it on, but it remains at the apple logo without turn on! forever. (the phone it's not mine) and I am a little worried... what can I do? thanks in advance!
(ps. if I try to enter the recovery mode to reset the defoult settings back the lock button which is supposed to be the enter in this screen, DOES NOT WORK...how lucky, so cannot do that.)


----------



## nzperez (Apr 15, 2013)

Betelgeuse922 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a problem, I rooted succesfully the phone and I deleated some chinese apps today, but few hours ago I took the phone (whick was misteriously turned off) and I turn it on, but it remains at the apple logo without turn on! forever. (the phone it's not mine) and I am a little worried... what can I do? thanks in advance!
> (ps. if I try to enter the recovery mode to reset the defoult settings back the lock button which is supposed to be the enter in this screen, DOES NOT WORK...how lucky, so cannot do that.)

Click to collapse



What color is your phone?


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Betelgeuse922 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a problem, I rooted succesfully the phone and I deleated some chinese apps today, but few hours ago I took the phone (whick was misteriously turned off) and I turn it on, but it remains at the apple logo without turn on! forever. (the phone it's not mine) and I am a little worried... what can I do? thanks in advance!
> (ps. if I try to enter the recovery mode to reset the defoult settings back the lock button which is supposed to be the enter in this screen, DOES NOT WORK...how lucky, so cannot do that.)

Click to collapse



you cant delete anything from phone it will brich him, install stock ROM from 1st page here and you will be fine


----------



## Betelgeuse922 (Apr 15, 2013)

nzperez said:


> What color is your phone?

Click to collapse



black 

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




fuDev1 said:


> you cant delete anything from phone it will brich him, install stock ROM from 1st page here and you will be fine

Click to collapse



I cannot download the right driver I saw at page 12 from z_man3007  if anyone can show me what driver are they or where I can find them....


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## nzperez (Apr 15, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Looks correct to me.

Click to collapse



Current Rom Version 1.0 is for Black Phones Only

Rooting can be done using method posted on page 1 by Manuxo. If you are not able to root due to non recognition install drivers MT65XX USB DRIVERS CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

Installing PlayStore from factory rom - if rooting from factory version continue to page 8 and instrutions posted by z_man3007.

Flashing to new english Rom 1.0 by Manuxo can be done by following procedure http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40144799#post40144799 This Rom already contains a working version of playstore and can be rooted using procedure on page 1 posted by Manuxo

If you are not able to Flash due to non recognition you will need to install MTK_DRIVE drivers https://mega.co.nz/#!rx4H0RqY!XkeXfC...xWsxr_MdTW7_0A

Flashing to Factory Rom can be done by following procedure posted by z_man3007 on page 12

If you have bricked your phone (black version) and cannot re-flash your phone and flashing software will no longer recognize your device it is likely that your computer is reading the device as the drivers installed during rooting of your phone. In this case you will need an additional computer to install MTK_Drive drivers and run the flash program to re-flash your phone.

The instructions above have only been tested on black device. White devices should wait to hear more.


----------



## pika411 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Black goophone*



nzperez said:


> What color is your phone? I have t-mobile and mine is working (black).

Click to collapse




I have the black one it keeps the E i cant connect to 3G


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 15, 2013)

nzperez said:


> If you have bricked your phone (black version) and cannot re-flash your phone and flashing software will no longer recognize your device it is likely that your computer is reading the device as the drivers installed during rooting of your phone. In this case you will need an additional computer to install MTK_Drive drivers and run the flash program to re-flash your phone.
> 
> The instructions above have only been tested on black device. White devices should wait to hear more.

Click to collapse




Regarding to this last point, if you bricked phone and cannot re-flash , open device manager and connect phone to another USB port, for few second's you will see "MT65xx preloader" right click on it fast and you will be able to uninstall/reinstall driver's you need to change. This is if you dont have near any other PC.


----------



## steph844 (Apr 16, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I am in the process of doing a hardware mode.  I have ordered two speakers similar to Goophone I5s speaker.  I should be deceiving those speakers with in a few days.  I have already taken my phone a part and upgraded my internal sd card to 16 GB.  Check out the pictures below.

Click to collapse



No , this is not my problem me when I call even with the earphone there is a problem , I can talk for 30 second and after that I ear a very weird sound and after that the sound stop and I can't ear the other person so I call again and again and sometimes it works fine .

So does someone having this kind of trouble ?


----------



## nzperez (Apr 16, 2013)

steph844 said:


> No , this is not my problem me when I call even with the earphone there is a problem , I can talk for 30 second and after that I ear a very weird sound and after that the sound stop and I can't ear the other person so I call again and again and sometimes it works fine .
> 
> So does someone having this kind of trouble ?

Click to collapse



Have you tried re-flashing to factory rom?


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 16, 2013)

*screen*

i recently disconnected my screen and re connected it. it isnt working. do i have to somehow reconfigure it. any help will be greatly appreciated. and if there is anyway to factory reset without screen working that may do it. thank you.:crying:


----------



## steph844 (Apr 16, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Have you tried re-flashing to factory rom?

Click to collapse



But this is not manuxo rom who bug my phone before I've install manuxo rom i had this problem


----------



## Betelgeuse922 (Apr 16, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Current Rom Version 1.0 is for Black Phones Only
> If you are not able to Flash due to non recognition you will need to install MTK_DRIVE drivers

Click to collapse



key for the file on Mega?


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Apr 16, 2013)

Betelgeuse922 said:


> key for the file on Mega?

Click to collapse



You will find MT65xx Drivers on page 4 of this thread (post #37).


----------



## Betelgeuse922 (Apr 16, 2013)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> You will find MT65xx Drivers on page 4 of this thread (post #37).

Click to collapse



ok nevermind I took them from page 12 of this thread, I followed the procedure for flashing the rom 1.0 but the bar in flashtool remais at 0% I don't know what to do anymore!


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Betelgeuse922 said:


> ok nevermind I took them from page 12 of this thread, I followed the procedure for flashing the rom 1.0 but the bar in flashtool remais at 0% I don't know what to do anymore!

Click to collapse



are you sure windows was able to install those drivers? this is common problem if you dont have driver's for preloader


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys, I have just received my white Goophone i5s.  I am already dumping the Rom so that you guys can use it.  I am surprised cause its has Thunderbolt USB charging port same as iPhone 5.  It looks much nicer than the black one.  Take a look at the pictures.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (Apr 16, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Guys, I have just received my white Goophone i5s.  I am already dumping the Rom so that you guys can use it.  I am surprised cause its has Thunderbolt USB charging port same as iPhone 5.  It looks much nicer than the black one.  Take a look at the pictures.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you buy it from android-sale?
Could you post us a shoot from the whole package?
Also the back of the device seems not perfect... Is there any plastic film on it?
Thanks for your answer. 

I'm wondering if it's a good idea to buy a white one...


----------



## anaplas_junior (Apr 16, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Guys, I have just received my white Goophone i5s.  I am already dumping the Rom so that you guys can use it.  I am surprised cause its has Thunderbolt USB charging port same as iPhone 5.  It looks much nicer than the black one.  Take a look at the pictures.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hi there...
can you send us your rom? extract your stock rom and send it to us...
we have bricked our phone...


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 16, 2013)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> Did you buy it from android-sale?
> Could you post us a shoot from the whole package?
> Also the back of the device seems not perfect... Is there any plastic film on it?
> Thanks for your answer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I have bought it from Android-sale.com.  On the back of the device there  is a sticker which is covering the apple logo.

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




anaplas_junior said:


> hi there...
> can you send us your rom? extract your stock rom and send it to us...
> we have bricked our phone...

Click to collapse



I am in the process of dumping the rom from my white goophone but I am having some issues.  Once I am done,  I will upload the rom.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 16, 2013)

anaplas_junior said:


> hi there...
> can you send us your rom? extract your stock rom and send it to us...
> we have bricked our phone...

Click to collapse



They all know that "white" guys bricked their phones ( me too ) :laugh: relax and wait, they are working on it for sure  anyway i hope manu will find that glitch in new ROM which happend touch screen issue and publish 1.0.1 ROM with latest fix with known issues + with white version. I wish best of luck with this


----------



## nzperez (Apr 16, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> They all know that "white" guys bricked their phones ( me too ) :laugh: relax and wait, they are working on it for sure  anyway i hope manu will find that glitch in new ROM which happend touch screen issue and publish 1.0.1 ROM with latest fix with known issues + with white version. I wish best of luck with this

Click to collapse



There is a 1.0.1 version? I  thought only version 1.0.0 exsisited.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 16, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> They all know that "white" guys bricked their phones ( me too ) :laugh: relax and wait, they are working on it for sure  anyway i hope manu will find that glitch in new ROM which happend touch screen issue and publish 1.0.1 ROM with latest fix with known issues + with white version. I wish best of luck with this

Click to collapse



I am uploading the file now.  It should be done in a few minutes....please flash it in your WHITE Goophpne and report back.....

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 16, 2013)

nzperez said:


> There is a 1.0.1 version? I  thought only version 1.0.0 exsisited.

Click to collapse



Hah no no, i mean in next update ( probably 1.0.1 ) will be some issues fixed and also for white i5s ) becouse stock ROM sux hard


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 16, 2013)

*White Goophone I5s - rom dump.*

I need someone to test the dump from for me on their WHITE Goophone i5s.  Please report back.  Thanks


1) Stock rom for WHITE Goophone i5s - https://mega.co.nz/#!nhYwiDqQ!PPf0YxK_d4mGzwOnOseWsgPVkdYzy3cgiqsc0CqMqZM

Extract the zip file and use the same Flash tool to load the scatter file from the extracted folder.  Press F9 or click on download button.  Turn off your phone completely, now connect your phone to the PC/Laptop and you should see the RED line going across.  I am sure you all know the procedure.

I have loaded this rom to a black goophone i5s phone and I can see the Glitch.  The screen was flickering and the touch was crazy.  I have already rooted the stock rom and also few tools are already installed.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## ilajuve (Apr 16, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I need someone to test the dump from for me on their WHITE Goophone i5s.  Please report back.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 1) Stock rom for WHITE Goophone i5s - https://mega.co.nz/#!nhYwiDqQ!PPf0YxK_d4mGzwOnOseWsgPVkdYzy3cgiqsc0CqMqZM
> ...

Click to collapse



i will try it in a few minutes


----------



## nzperez (Apr 16, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> Hah no no, i mean in next update ( probably 1.0.1 ) will be some issues fixed and also for white i5s ) becouse stock ROM sux hard

Click to collapse



lol you got me excited.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 16, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I need someone to test the dump from for me on their WHITE Goophone i5s.  Please report back.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 1) Stock rom for WHITE Goophone i5s - https://mega.co.nz/#!nhYwiDqQ!PPf0YxK_d4mGzwOnOseWsgPVkdYzy3cgiqsc0CqMqZM
> ...

Click to collapse



Working on it !

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

I5S WHITE IS BACK ALIVE ! ! ! Touch screen is good again! :good:


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 16, 2013)

Please test out everything.....and report back.  Thanks

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 16, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Please test out everything.....and report back.  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What do you mean? It's pretty much stock ROM, china apps etc. screen works like before.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have rooted the Rom before I uploaded it.  Also, few other tools I have added.  How about the screen was it flickering after loading the Rom?  If it does flicker at the beginning, after few minutes later it will be fixed automatically.  Keep using the phone until it stops.  Thanks

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 16, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I have rooted the Rom before I uploaded it.  Also, few other tools I have added.  How about the screen was it flickering after loading the Rom?  If it does flicker at the beginning, after few minutes later it will be fixed automatically.  Keep using the phone until it stops.  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ahaa i can see now it's rooted i tried to install playstore but stopped working, everythings look's fine, got just one problem, when i call someone i got hidden number and cant figure out where to change it, at normal iPhone i have it under settings>phone but here i dont have no option to change caller ID to show hm.. anyone? Also any functional playstore fix or it was just at new ROM which will brick white version?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 16, 2013)

Follow my instruction on earlier pages how to load the play store.  It should be same procedure.  All you need to do is download Vending.apk file and copy to /system/app/ folder and change the permission on the file.  Play Store will be installed automatically once you copy the Vending.apk file to the system/app folder.  

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 17, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Follow my instruction on earlier pages how to load the play store.  It should be same procedure.  All you need to do is download Vending.apk file and copy to /system/app/ folder and change the permission on the file.  Play Store will be installed automatically once you copy the Vending.apk file to the system/app folder.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




And if not in the applications list, just restart the phone and ready. 

Sorry for the english
Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 17, 2013)

*HELP*

I went in and replaced the micro sd. the phone wont work and the top button doesn't. any help on how to put the data all on it.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

3bikeman3 said:


> I went in and replaced the micro sd. the phone wont work and the top button doesn't. any help on how to put the data all on it.

Click to collapse



You mean, you have taken apart your phone and replaced the 8 gb micro  sd card?  Did you by mistake torn any cable?  Such as power cable or any other cable?

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## natalydia (Apr 17, 2013)

Manuxo, is great, thanks for this.
Is there any way to put slide to unlock in Spanish?


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 17, 2013)

natalydia said:


> Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums.

Click to collapse



What happen with this? 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charaity (Apr 17, 2013)

hey guys, 
Im about to order the white goophone i5s android sale but am hesitating.

from one of the previous posts, it appears that the white and black are completely different phones (look at this video at 1:06 of the black goophone i5s, notice how it has TWO sensors at the front): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vHQP1Mk2nk

Clones with one one sensor are usually zohpones or some other clone.

BTW i think android-sale are selling fake goophones, im chinese so from what i read on chinese forums; 

there is a new model called goophone i5s:
- 960*540 px
-mt6577
-8 megapixel
-1g ram

heres some pics















this is completely different to what android sale is selling... what are your opinoins?


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 17, 2013)

i think i might have. i did with one on the bottom right but would that effect that button. it far away from it and how do you put those strips back together.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 17, 2013)

Charaity said:


> hey guys,
> Im about to order the white goophone i5s android sale but am hesitating.
> 
> from one of the previous posts, it appears that the white and black are completely different phones (look at this video at 1:06 of the black goophone i5s, notice how it has TWO sensors at the front): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vHQP1Mk2nk
> ...

Click to collapse




I can not comment on the number of sensors because I have here the goophone. But I think that picture may be wrong, because these are the exact specifications of the Goophone i5 not Goophone i5S. The Goophone the i5s are lower because it is cheaper
Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 17, 2013)

*top button*



z_man3007 said:


> You mean, you have taken apart your phone and replaced the 8 gb micro  sd card?  Did you by mistake torn any cable?  Such as power cable or any other cable?
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i think i might have. i did with one on the bottom right but would that effect that button. it far away from it and how do you put those strips back together.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello!

This is my first post. I recently bought the GooPhone i5s and I arrived yesterday. I installed a new ROM, and now has fewer Chinese apps, but the touch screen does not work, it works in some areas, for example, if I hit the menu button down the notification bar, I have to slide to unlock it by pressing on the hour, not if I mean it's like he was wrongly calibrated, podre edit some parameters or do something about it?

Thanks for the help and sorry for my bad English, I'm Spanish


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 17, 2013)

EduSanRe said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is my first post. I recently bought the GooPhone i5s and I arrived yesterday. I installed a new ROM, and now has fewer Chinese apps, but the touch screen does not work, it works in some areas, for example, if I hit the menu button down the notification bar, I have to slide to unlock it by pressing on the hour, not if I mean it's like he was wrongly calibrated, podre edit some parameters or do something about it?
> 
> Thanks for the help and sorry for my bad English, I'm Spanish

Click to collapse



You have the black or white version?  I'm spanish too

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

I have white version! Buy in android-sale... Are diferent white/black?

Thanks


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 17, 2013)

EduSanRe said:


> I have white version! Buy in android-sale... Are diferent white/black?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



White version is not compatible with new ROM yet. You need to install stock ROM , here is link : https://mega.co.nz/#!nhYwiDqQ!PPf0Yx...3cgiqsc0CqMqZM

install it as you installed new ROM and you will be fine.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks you a lot, but I can't download the ROM, MEGA has password


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 17, 2013)

hello,
why not work Foursquare.
do have solution ?
please help.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 17, 2013)

EduSanRe said:


> Thanks you a lot, but I can't download the ROM, MEGA has password

Click to collapse



password? i downloaded it without any problem, mega have key which is in link already. You just need to accept rules and hit download.

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

I got another problem now, i literally can see how battery is dropping. Like from 95 to 85 in just a minute's and when i put phone in charger it's like 1% in 2,3mins , totally slow. Any idea what drains battery so much that even in charger it takes lifetime to charge back to 100%?


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> password? i downloaded it without any problem, mega have key which is in link already. You just need to accept rules and hit download.

Click to collapse



To download the file, I need enter descryption key, I promise


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*White Goophone I5s - rom dump.*



EduSanRe said:


> To download the file, I need enter descryption key, I promise

Click to collapse



Here is the correct link.  https://mega.co.nz/#!nhYwiDqQ!PPf0YxK_d4mGzwOnOseWsgPVkdYzy3cgiqsc0CqMqZM

fuDev1, I don't know why it asks for a DECRYPTION key when I click on your link.  I don't know how you have copied the link.  But looks like somehow it's not correct.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you very much  downloading, I'll flash it


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - Hardware mode*



3bikeman3 said:


> i think i might have. i did with one on the bottom right but would that effect that button. it far away from it and how do you put those strips back together.

Click to collapse




Can you take pictures of your phone while its open because I cannot tell you anything until I see it.  Does your phone turns on?  Probably your phone is on BACK LIGHT mode means you have plugged in your display after your phone was turned on.  First, you need to connect the charging board to the system board and than connect the display to the system board and than you turn on your phone.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

It works perfectly. Thank you so much fuDev1


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 17, 2013)

EduSanRe said:


> It works perfectly. Thank you so much fuDev1

Click to collapse



Thanks goes to z_man3007 , he dumped the white stock rom and helped us all with touch screen issue


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

Many thanks to him too. Now as I have this version, as I can install Google Play and that I can do to eliminate these aps Chinese? You can remove the launcher somehow and put the original android?


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 17, 2013)

The Chinese Apps you can for example delete with the App Titanium Backup.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - White*



fuDev1 said:


> Thanks goes to z_man3007 , he dumped the white stock rom and helped us all with touch screen issue

Click to collapse



It's my pleasure to help others.  I am very happy that I was able to help.


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 17, 2013)

*help*



z_man3007 said:


> You have to use a blade or something which is very very thin.  I have found that this phone has a 8 gig micro SD card on the other side of the system board.  I am upgrading mine to 16 gig.  My advice to all, if you do not know how to solder, do not open your phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I accidentally broke that electronic strip in the upper right of your first pic. it goes from the board to the back of the phone casing. do you know what that controls and is that able to be soldered back together


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - White*



IceTea7 said:


> The Chinese Apps you can for example delete with the App Titanium Backup.

Click to collapse



I have used Root Uninstaller and this worked for me fine.  I like it cause its very simple and does the job.  You can download it from Play Store Or from here:  I have included ES File Explorer and Root Uninstaller apps.  Thanks

https://mega.co.nz/#!XkJggAZD!RBYJiQaFcF-G0Hn0nxYqQiM78r8sXutzyvybw9OfpIc

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




3bikeman3 said:


> I accidentally broke that electronic strip in the upper right of your first pic. it goes from the board to the back of the phone casing. do you know what that controls and is that able to be soldered back together

Click to collapse



Oh... you mean the ribbon (flat yellow wire) that connects the power button to the system board?


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> It's my pleasure to help others.  I am very happy that I was able to help.

Click to collapse



I would tell you I'm a young computer, and some programming, if you need some expert hand means you can count on me


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 17, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I have used Root Uninstaller and this worked for me fine.  I like it cause its very simple and does the job.  You can download it from Play Store Or from here:  I have included ES File Explorer and Root Uninstaller apps.  Thanks
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!XkJggAZD!RBYJiQaFcF-G0Hn0nxYqQiM78r8sXutzyvybw9OfpIc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it is a flat wire in the bottom right of the phone. and after doing that my power button isnt working so it is probobaly that. can i just solder that back together. any ideas?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



EduSanRe said:


> I would tell you I'm a young computer, and some programming, if you need some expert hand means you can count on me

Click to collapse



If I do need any help, I will call your name. :highfive:

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




3bikeman3 said:


> it is a flat wire in the bottom right of the phone. and after doing that my power button isnt working so it is probobaly that. can i just solder that back together. any ideas?

Click to collapse



Wait a minute....you said the ribbon is located at the bottom right corner of the phone, right?  That's the GPS cable that connects to one of the bottom screw on the case.  That shouldn't cause any issue to turn on your phone.  There is another ribbon that connects your charging port and mic to the system board.  If that cable is broken, your phone will not turn on.  So, I am bit confused here.  Please take a picture.  Thanks


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello, I've been looking at more pages of sale (other than Android-out) of Goophone i5 and i5s, and I've noticed that there are many copies.

I wonder if our Goophone is original. By the sticker "Iploxe" and the poor quality of the headphones. How are your headphones? You can upload a photo? Also according to the Android-sale video, the charger is the same as the iPhone 5 and not the microusb that I have.. 

Thanks so much

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



eliot_11 said:


> Hello, I've been looking at more pages of sale (other than Android-out) of Goophone i5 and i5s, and I've noticed that there are many copies.
> 
> I wonder if our Goophone is original. By the sticker "Iploxe" and the poor quality of the headphones. How are your headphones? You can upload a photo? Also according to the Android-sale video, the charger is the same as the iPhone 5 and not the microusb that I have..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't understand how can they put such a poor speaker in a phone which is $149.  I have bought a phone from another website and it was only $67 and that phone had much better speaker than this phone.  This is the most essential and basic feature of a phone, what's the point of having a phone if I can't hear properly while I am in a call.  It is really very much frustrating and annoying.  It's like, I have a iPhone 5 but I cannot use it because I can barely hear what other person is saying.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 17, 2013)

Titanium Backup eliminating unlock application, I managed to access the real unlock screen, a shame not to be like this all and so have a clean version of android in the terminal


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 17, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I don't understand how can they put such a poor speaker in a phone which is $149.  I have bought a phone from another website and it was only $67 and that phone had much better speaker than this phone.  This is the most essential and basic feature of a phone, what's the point of having a phone if I can't hear properly while I am in a call.  It is really very much frustrating and annoying.  It's like, I have a iPhone 5 but I cannot use it because I can barely hear what other person is saying  .

Click to collapse




You're absolutely right ... The headphones also are of poor quality?

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pika411 (Apr 17, 2013)

*3G still not working(repost)*

I looked at Tmobile forums to check if the goophone was compatible with the frequences they use. and one tmobile worker stated that you needed two  certain bands to function 3g on their network. Someone posted that they have Tmobile and their 3g works. Can you tell me what you did for 3g to work?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 17, 2013)

People before making the same questions over and over again:

*READ THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD!!!!*​


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Sim not Readin*

I Did all the steps to Install rom but I put my micro sim card from at&t in and it says no and an x at the signal location.  What do I do to get signal?  Thanks alot


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



emotley18 said:


> I Did all the steps to Install rom but I put my micro sim card from at&t in and it says no and an x at the signal location.  What do I do to get signal?  Thanks alot

Click to collapse



Turn off your phone completely first and than put your sim card.  Turn your phone back on and you should be good to go.


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 17, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Turn off your phone completely first and than put your sim card.  Turn your phone back on and you should be good to go.

Click to collapse



Still Have no signal. Turned of phone and inserted card. Still has x and no in left top corner.  Do I have to set up APN manually or something?? Please Help.  Thanks


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 17, 2013)

emotley18 said:


> Still Have no signal. Turned of phone and inserted card. Still has x and no in left top corner.  Do I have to set up APN manually or something?? Please Help.  Thanks

Click to collapse



If your operator is a virtual operator, (no signal antennas themselves) have to select your APN manually

Sorry for the english


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

emotley18 said:


> Still Have no signal. Turned of phone and inserted card. Still has x and no in left top corner.  Do I have to set up APN manually or something?? Please Help.  Thanks

Click to collapse



Can you try a different sim card or perhaps a sim card which is not AT&T.  Are you located in the USA?  I am using Simple Mobile which is basically a T-mobile.  I don't have any problem at all.


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 17, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Can you try a different sim card or perhaps a sim card which is not AT&T.  Are you located in the USA?  I am using Simple Mobile which is basically a T-mobile.  I don't have any problem at all.

Click to collapse



I cant this is all I have.  It is taken out of my nexus 4.  It is at&t and I am in USA... I Just took straight out of nexus 4 and then put it in the goophone and I am getting a X and no signal...


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Does

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Does somebody know how to improve the wifi signal? 
The range of my phone is very small and a lot more bad than my Jiayu G2+.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



IceTea7 said:


> Does
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any issue with my Wi-Fi signal.


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe it is just a problem with my phone. 
But the phone itself is really great for the price. I paid 103$ including registered shippment to Germany. 
I got it for the promotion price


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Any idea with battery issue? I drain my phone in around 30minute if iam using it, thats crazy.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 17, 2013)

How can we know if our "goophones" are original?

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 17, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> If I do need any help, I will call your name. :highfive:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the pic. the ribbon is connected but a super tine wire that seems like a ground is disconnected.


----------



## nanou770 (Apr 17, 2013)

*question*

how to install the new playstore


----------



## beber666 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Orignal Back buttons*

Hello,

Thanks for all of the work done here !

I've got some questions:
I've flashed with the last version of the rom (btw, it works great).
I would like to:

- Put the original lock screen
- Put the orignal Android's back buttons (I think holding the home key is not very easy)
- Delete the iOS theme

Any idea how to do that ?

Thanks !:fingers-crossed:


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 17, 2013)

emotley18 said:


> I cant this is all I have.  It is taken out of my nexus 4.  It is at&t and I am in USA... I Just took straight out of nexus 4 and then put it in the goophone and I am getting a X and no signal...

Click to collapse




Anybody??? I still cant get any signal.  Is there a setup I need to do? or something to activate? Thanks for any help


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh..that's the ground cable.  That shouldn't create any problem to turn your phone on.  

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 17, 2013)

emotley18 said:


> Anybody??? I still cant get any signal.  Is there a setup I need to do? or something to activate? Thanks for any help

Click to collapse



This is the white i5s by the way...


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 18, 2013)

3bikeman3 said:


> This is the pic. the ribbon is connected but a super tine wire that seems like a ground is disconnected.

Click to collapse



Check the cables that are on the system board connecting to the battery.  Also, check the cable that is on the top right corner under the system board connecting to the power button.  Now, if you press the HOME button, do you see the back light turns on?  Also, when you connect the charge cable in the phone, do you see the battery charging on the screen?

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




emotley18 said:


> This is the white i5s by the way...

Click to collapse



I also have the White i5s and my phone is fine.  Even though I don't have an AT&T sim card.  I will try to get an AT&T sim card from my friend and see if it works.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 18, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Check the cables that are on the system board connecting to the battery.  Also, check the cable that is on the top right corner under the system board connecting to the power button.  Now, if you press the HOME button, do you see the back light turns on?  Also, when you connect the charge cable in the phone, do you see the battery charging on the screen?
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I am very interested to find out...


----------



## nzperez (Apr 18, 2013)

emotley18 said:


> This is the white i5s by the way...

Click to collapse



Search the thread for 3g Manuxo and other posted the fix for 3g.

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

Does anyone know how to find andoid-sale.com on aliexpress?


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 18, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Check the cables that are on the system board connecting to the battery.  Also, check the cable that is on the top right corner under the system board connecting to the power button.  Now, if you press the HOME button, do you see the back light turns on?  Also, when you connect the charge cable in the phone, do you see the battery charging on the screen?
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The battery symbol comes on and the power button seems to be connected but the screen wont light up unless the phone is on but it is off.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 18, 2013)

*ROM 1.0.0 White version*

Hey guys, thanks to z_man3007 stock ROM for white i5s and Manuxo new improved ROM 1.0.0 ( black version ) i managed to create WHITE ROM 1.0.0 , if you are interested you can try it and test it. Here is link : https://mega.co.nz/#!dgEUwBzR!I1KWMAwEF3Ptrh5Qgc1EGwvpragnzPaL11H5BeKHvx4

enjoy


----------



## Charaity (Apr 18, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> Hey guys, thanks to z_man3007 stock ROM for white i5s and Manuxo new improved ROM 1.0.0 ( black version ) i managed to create WHITE ROM 1.0.0 , if you are interested you can try it and test it. Here is link : https://mega.co.nz/#!dgEUwBzR!I1KWMAwEF3Ptrh5Qgc1EGwvpragnzPaL11H5BeKHvx4
> 
> enjoy

Click to collapse



Hey guys,
I tried to order the white goophone i5s today but it wont let me. It tell me to order form DHgate or ALiexpress, except there is no link to the page on DHgate or aliexpress.....

How did you guys order yours? 

And why did android sale move to DHgate/Aliexpress?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 18, 2013)

Charaity said:


> Hey guys,
> I tried to order the white goophone i5s today but it wont let me. It tell me to order form DHgate or ALiexpress, except there is no link to the page on DHgate or aliexpress.....
> 
> How did you guys order yours?
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like you are right.  They have screwed up the link for Aliexpress and DHgate.  Wait unti they fix it.  Who knows probably someone hacked into their site and took control over.  Aliexpress and dhgate became jealous. Hehe

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## lefkefb (Apr 18, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I don't understand how can they put such a poor speaker in a phone which is $149.  I have bought a phone from another website and it was only $67 and that phone had much better speaker than this phone.  This is the most essential and basic feature of a phone, what's the point of having a phone if I can't hear properly while I am in a call.  It is really very much frustrating and annoying.  It's like, I have a iPhone 5 but I cannot use it because I can barely hear what other person is saying.

Click to collapse




how is white goophone i5s speakers ?
Is there a difference ?


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 18, 2013)

fuDev1 said:


> Hey guys, thanks to z_man3007 stock ROM for white i5s and Manuxo new improved ROM 1.0.0 ( black version ) i managed to create WHITE ROM 1.0.0 , if you are interested you can try it and test it. Here is link : https://mega.co.nz/#!dgEUwBzR!I1KWMAwEF3Ptrh5Qgc1EGwvpragnzPaL11H5BeKHvx4
> 
> enjoy

Click to collapse



I will try it now! Thank you very much!

Now I tell you how it goes


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 18, 2013)

Yea??



SENT FROM MONSTER ! ! !
HIT THANX OR I WILL  JUST


CRY...


----------



## 3bikeman3 (Apr 18, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Check the cables that are on the system board connecting to the battery.  Also, check the cable that is on the top right corner under the system board connecting to the power button.  Now, if you press the HOME button, do you see the back light turns on?  Also, when you connect the charge cable in the phone, do you see the battery charging on the screen?
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know how to put the ribbons together that break


----------



## _frank! (Apr 18, 2013)

_frank! said:


> 3G worked now - GPS still not working - following instructions from Manuxo !

Click to collapse



Ok seems that I got the GPS fix now however didn't test it with offline Navigation...


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 18, 2013)

3bikeman3 said:


> Do you know how to put the ribbons together that break

Click to collapse



If ribbon breaks you cannot solder it so you have to replace it.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 18, 2013)

nzperez said:


> Search the thread for 3g Manuxo and other posted the fix for 3g.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------
> 
> Does anyone know how to find andoid-sale.com on aliexpress?

Click to collapse



Did that already still no signal.  Starting to wonder if sim slot is messed up.  I did nothing but take it out of the box though...


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - Hardware mode*



3bikeman3 said:


> This is the pic. the ribbon is connected but a super tine wire that seems like a ground is disconnected.

Click to collapse



Ok, can you hold the power button for 20 seconds and than release it.  Now, press the power button for 5 seconds.  You phone should turn on.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Guys, am i the only one with i5s whoch can actually see % droping in battery? Iam checking playstore and i can see how battery drops every 10,20second 1% , that cant be normal. I lock phone, and battery is kinda fine like 1% in 10,20mins but as soon as i turn on and play with it , it's 1% in less then minute. 50% under half a hour...


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 18, 2013)

is there any way to remove the customization is so bad and put the android original? because adjustments are very bad and missing many options!


----------



## nzperez (Apr 18, 2013)

Charaity said:


> Hey guys,
> I tried to order the white goophone i5s today but it wont let me. It tell me to order form DHgate or ALiexpress, except there is no link to the page on DHgate or aliexpress.....
> 
> How did you guys order yours?
> ...

Click to collapse



I can give you western union info for Android-sale.com They said you can also wait till next week.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 18, 2013)

As I can edit the system.img to delete applications and change the launcher wirh windows?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 18, 2013)

My battery percentage also drops very hard and fast. If I reboot the phone I often loose 30% or more but if I load it for a second it jumps back to the real battery %. 
But it's only 1500MHz so it is clear why you have to load your phone at least one time per day.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 18, 2013)

IceTea7 said:


> My battery percentage also drops very hard and fast. If I reboot the phone I often loose 30% or more but if I load it for a second it jumps back to the real battery %.
> But it's only 1500MHz so it is clear why you have to load your phone at least one time per day.

Click to collapse



I notice that strange behaviour, when i reboot i loose around 10-20% instantly, than somehow dops stop's ( look's like that's where it freeze's and calibrate to original battery state ) and after few mins massive drops are back. This is pretty bad. Battery in this phone is soldered same as in older clones? It's impossible to change it for better one with more capacity? It's not normal that i will play with phone for half a hour and it's gone from 90% to 2%


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 18, 2013)

Of course this is not normal. 
I would change the battery but I don't want to open the phone. 
It was the same with the Hero H2000+. Maybe it's a fail at chinese phones. 
But as I said the capacity isn't that high.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 18, 2013)

IceTea7 said:


> Of course this is not normal.
> I would change the battery but I don't want to open the phone.
> It was the same with the Hero H2000+. Maybe it's a fail at chinese phones.
> But as I said the capacity isn't that high.

Click to collapse



As i5s is identical with iPhone 5 i think iP5 battery will be compatible but question is if it's possible to connect it to phone... it's crazy iam charging that phone for longer time then it's consuming, when iam using that phone on charger ( let's say 40% battery ) i can see it's charging but when i disconnect from charger it drops from those 40% to 31% like i didnt event charged it. Anyone with similiar issue?  It look's like when it's on , this phone consume more then charger can charge


----------



## guglielmo3 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Goohpone i5s white*

I have a problem with the 3g connection. I try the fix but doesn't work. I try to change the sim card but nothing. 
I suppose is broken . Any suggestion ?


----------



## nanou770 (Apr 18, 2013)

*how to buy*

or I can buy another


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



nanou770 said:


> or I can buy another

Click to collapse



There is a website from where you can buy now but you will have to pay $200 - $205.  Just wait few more days until android-sale.com is back.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 18, 2013)

Have You  the icon of a notification of whatsapp on the statusbar? 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 18, 2013)

emotley18 said:


> Thanks I am very interested to find out...

Click to collapse



Well I guess my phone came with the sim card tray or reader screwed up.  I have tried everything to get it to read my sim card and it will not.... Maybe I can send it back.  I don't know what else to do. It is AT&T.  Does anyone presently have it working with AT&T?  Thanks


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 18, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> Have You  the icon of a notification of whatsapp on the statusbar?

Click to collapse



I don't have a notification on the statusbar but I'm very interested in one. 

Can somebody tell me how to change the name or how to delete the sign of my contract in the statusbar?


----------



## beber666 (Apr 18, 2013)

beber666 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for all of the work done here !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Any help for me?


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 18, 2013)

beber666 said:


> Any help for me?

Click to collapse



you can restore default android lockscreen by deleting or moving file called IphoneLockScreen.apk in system/app , ive done it and i liked this default little bit more. Or you can search at internet any lock screen and change as you want, iam searching right now some good becouse from playstore you will download just some **** app's which just cover original lockscreen and everytime they load just after 1,2sec's and that sux.

for the other, dont really know , i use easy touch for back button and also double tap on it for going to latest used app's that's pretty usefull.


----------



## beber666 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

In fact I see many things in the system/ app:

iLauncher.apk
iphonelockscreen.apk
iPhone system UI.apk
iphonesystemui.odex

May I deletes all of these files to restore the original android style ?

Thanks !

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

It will be great to have a simple rom that delete all of the iOS theme crap !


----------



## cri96906 (Apr 19, 2013)

IceTea7 said:


> My battery percentage also drops very hard and fast. If I reboot the phone I often loose 30% or more but if I load it for a second it jumps back to the real battery %.
> But it's only 1500MHz so it is clear why you have to load your phone at least one time per day.

Click to collapse



me too.....let me know if you solve


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 19, 2013)

beber666 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> In fact I see many things in the system/ app:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you delete those apk,  like launcher or systemui you could have problems .. Make a copy first

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 19, 2013)

Can somebody tell me how to make a complete backup?


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 19, 2013)

beber666 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> In fact I see many things in the system/ app:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you erase the launcher and the systemui you will get your phone bricked.
SystemUI.apk can't be deleted otherwise your phone will stop working properly.
If you want to edit this apk i recommend you to download that apk from an pure android ROM, decompile botth and just replace the images of the icons and background that you want to switch.
About the launcher, you will notice that you have two! Launcher and Launcher2. If you want to remove the iOS launcher delete it and then rename the other one as Launcher.apk.

And that is it!


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 19, 2013)

IceTea7 said:


> Can somebody tell me how to make a complete backup?

Click to collapse



You actually can dump your current rom with SP Flash tool.
I didn't managed to get an recovery image for it yet. so thers is no other way to do it


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi everybody, I just received my phone today. Root and installed the new ROM.
There's a few issues:
When plugging in headphones with a mic both sound comes out the phone speaker and headphones at lower volume and bad quality. But plugging in headphones without a mic works fine and sound quality is 100%
Phone is thicker at around 8.5mm

Also to enable softkeys add this to build.prop and reboot(Some apps will be distorted)


> qemu.hw.mainkeys=0

Click to collapse


----------



## bricemfr (Apr 19, 2013)

*Where to buy??*

Hello guys,

Android-sale.com and thecheapchoice.com have kind of closed their websites making impossible to buy the Goophone i5s...

Would you know other safe websites where I could order the phone from? (Ideally with Google Play pre-installed like on the android-sale website)

Thanks!


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - Hardware mode*



Krayzie_Bone said:


> Hi everybody, I just received my phone today. Root and installed the new ROM.
> There's a few issues:
> When plugging in headphones with a mic both sound comes out the phone speaker and headphones at lower volume and bad quality. But plugging in headphones without a mic works fine and sound quality is 100%
> Phone is thicker at around 8.5mm
> ...

Click to collapse




Where did you buy your Goophone i5s from?  I mean which website and what color is it?  I have both Black and White and I have found that White has better speaker than the black one.  White goophone's in-call volume is little bit better than black on.  I have opened both of them and black one has really a very cheap speaker, whereas the white one has better one.  Now, I have a advice for those who wants to mode their phone either by adding a high capacity micro sd card or a speaker.  Please, do not unscrew the system board because the power ribbon cable to the power button is so weak that if you pull it once, your phone won't turn on.  I have had same problem with both of my phones.  Phone's wont turn on but it will charge.  Now, I have to manually do the soldering from the system board to the power button.  It's a very tedious job and painful one, I mean you need to solder two cables in a space which is about 1/4 of an inch.  If you want to add a high capacity micro sd card, you can do it without taking the system board apart.  Just take out the battery from its place and look under the system board and you will see the micro sd card slot.  In front of the micro sd card slot, there is a black rubber blocker, which you can remove it easily.  Once the rubber blocker is removed you can use a pen or pencil to press the inserted sd card and it will eject itself.  After removing the included sd card you can insert the one that you have and slowly push it DO NOT FORCE, once it gets clicked in you can put back the rubber blocker.  Hopefully, it will help others to mode their goophone.


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 19, 2013)

I bought it from android-sale and is it black. and when music coming out from the 3.5mm output and speakerphone at the same time seems like a hardware problem.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



Krayzie_Bone said:


> I bought it from android-sale and is it black. and when music coming out from the 3.5mm output and speakerphone at the same time seems like a hardware problem.

Click to collapse



I have the same issue but when I am in a call,  it doesn't do that.  Sound is louder in a in-call when I am using headphone.


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 19, 2013)

@Z_MAN: Can you Please make a video review how to open the phone and how to choose the SD-Card? 
That would be great.


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 19, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I have the same issue but when I am in a call,  it doesn't do that.  Sound is louder in a in-call when I am using headphone.

Click to collapse



What's the thickness of your device? Mine is around 8.5mm. I'll post pics when I get to 10 posts.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 19, 2013)

I will do that after fixing my phone.  I am just too busy...

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## dafunkk (Apr 19, 2013)

Where to buy the phone guys? because android-sale link´s is broken


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 20, 2013)

*flashing a rom*

Guys just got my goophone i5s today and i am trying to flash the new ROM that is available.I run the flasher tool and it stays at 0%.The drivers for the phone is installed.I see in device manager where the drivers is installed,but apparently the flasher is not finding the phone.What am i doing wrong here guys?Are there some better drivers i could use?How would i install different drivers?Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 20, 2013)

Krayzie_Bone said:


> What's the thickness of your device? Mine is around 8.5mm. I'll post pics when I get to 10 posts.

Click to collapse



I think that yoiur goophone is false... my goophone is 7,6mm

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bolies (Apr 20, 2013)

*Help*

Please can anyone send me the original mirror I5S goophone, thank you very much.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bolies said:


> Please can anyone send me the original mirror I5S goophone, thank you very much.

Click to collapse



I Think that the original is only the Goophone of android-sale

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Guys just got my goophone i5s today and i am trying to flash the new ROM that is available.I run the flasher tool and it stays at 0%.The drivers for the phone is installed.I see in device manager where the drivers is installed,but apparently the flasher is not finding the phone.What am i doing wrong here guys?Are there some better drivers i could use?How would i install different drivers?Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse





Now i have reset my phone to default and all i see is chinese language.Now what do i do.The flasheris still not recognizing the phone.I keep plugging it in and no drivers are installing.I need alot of help here.


----------



## Bolies (Apr 20, 2013)

*Help*

The mirror I seek is that, someone has?


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Now i have reset my phone to default and all i see is chinese language.Now what do i do.The flasheris still not recognizing the phone.I keep plugging it in and no drivers are installing.I need alot of help here.

Click to collapse




Ok,i got my language switched back so now i can see what i am doing.I still am not able to flash the new ROM.i have uninstalled drivers andwhen i plug it back in it wont install the drivers or ask me to install them or anything.I know this is the problem because the flasher isnt doing anything.How can i fix this driver problem?


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 20, 2013)

Have you turned on the USB-Debugging?


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 20, 2013)

We should try to create together a ROM with the following features:

- Clean and original android launcher (with touch buttons below)
- System Applications clean (for example, has almost no configuration options)
- Elimination of the notification bar, not even notified

Basically, carry an original android ROM to goophone


----------



## AngSanley (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone has tried this?

- To remove chinese apps, just make an empty app from eclipse with hidden icon and same name and package name with the fckin chinese app and try to replace it?

(it is an idea that just coming to my brain.)

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

btw how i can buy this thing from android-sale ? I can't find add to cart or buy button


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys,my i5s is bricked.Stuck at apple logo when trying to boot.CAnt get it to do anything.Windows cant access it.Flasher isnt working.How do i restore?


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Guys,my i5s is bricked.Stuck at apple logo when trying to boot.CAnt get it to do anything.Windows cant access it.Flasher isnt working.How do i restore?

Click to collapse



What is your OS? Has the driver MT67XX?


----------



## AngSanley (Apr 20, 2013)

seems no people is replying to me...


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 20, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> Anyone has tried this?
> 
> - To remove chinese apps, just make an empty app from eclipse with hidden icon and same name and package name with the fckin chinese app and try to replace it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you read around, you'll see android-sale has a fault. And we hope to have it fixed
Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




mikeym41240 said:


> Guys,my i5s is bricked.Stuck at apple logo when trying to boot.CAnt get it to do anything.Windows cant access it.Flasher isnt working.How do i restore?

Click to collapse



Install the correct drivers (post #37)!!  

Sorry double post 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## beber666 (Apr 20, 2013)

Krayzie_Bone said:


> Hi everybody, I just received my phone today. Root and installed the new ROM.
> There's a few issues:
> When plugging in headphones with a mic both sound comes out the phone speaker and headphones at lower volume and bad quality. But plugging in headphones without a mic works fine and sound quality is 100%
> Phone is thicker at around 8.5mm
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

I've made your modification and added the line you sepxify.
When I reboot the phone , nothing changes...

Any idea?

Thanks !


----------



## AngSanley (Apr 20, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> If you read around, you'll see android-sale has a fault. And we hope to have it fixed
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



so hve you tried my steps to hide chinese apps above ?


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 20, 2013)

EduSanRe said:


> What is your OS? Has the driver MT67XX?

Click to collapse



Its is using the android jelly bean OS.I think that driver is installed.How can i check?


----------



## AngSanley (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Its is using the android jelly bean OS.I think that driver is installed.How can i check?

Click to collapse



he's meaning that what is ur pc's os? Windows XP, vista, 7 ,8 ?


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 20, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> If you read around, you'll see android-sale has a fault. And we hope to have it fixed
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes,i downloaded those but how  do i install them?I thought i did but maybe i didnt.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Its is using the android jelly bean OS.I think that driver is installed.How can i check?

Click to collapse



Drivers so that you can flash only are for XP or 7 if you have another you'll have to do it from another computer

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

As I can open the files. Img editing its content of ROM?

PS: I uploaded a video on how to unpack my i5s goophone white 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbZgghVMrBk


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Yes,i downloaded those but how  do i install them?I thought i did but maybe i didnt.

Click to collapse




I am Spanish and do not know if I can explain it for you to understand. 
First in Windows, go to Device Manager. Connect the goophone off, and you will see the "preload mtk65xx. 'Right mouse button, and select the update drivers you downloaded
Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 20, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> I am Spanish and do not know if I can explain it for you to understand.
> First in Windows, go to Device Manager. Connect the goophone off, and you will see the "preload mtk65xx. 'Right mouse button, and select the update drivers you downloaded
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I finally got the custom ROM flashed to it.I dont know how.I just kept unplugging,plugging the phone in with it off,after i pressed download inthe flasher.Seems like it has a loose connection or something inside the phone where the cable plugs in.You could keep hearing the sound when you plug something into a USB slot.Kept going on and off or something.It finally started working.The ROM is awesome by the way.One question.What size SIM card does it take.Mine is from a 3gs and it is big.I guess i might be able to cut it down.Is it nano,micro or what?


----------



## jo139 (Apr 20, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> *Specification:*
> 
> - Android 4.1.2

Click to collapse



I think this is fake, the build.prop file contains : ro.build.version.sdk=15
This is android ice cream 4.0.4, no jelly bean.


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> I finally got the custom ROM flashed to it.I dont know how.I just kept unplugging,plugging the phone in with it off,after i pressed download inthe flasher.Seems like it has a loose connection or something inside the phone where the cable plugs in.You could keep hearing the sound when you plug something into a USB slot.Kept going on and off or something.It finally started working.The ROM is awesome by the way.One question.What size SIM card does it take.Mine is from a 3gs and it is big.I guess i might be able to cut it down.Is it nano,micro or what?

Click to collapse



Does anyone know what size sim i need for goophonei5s?


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 20, 2013)

You need a MicroSim.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 20, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Does anyone know what size sim i need for goophonei5s?

Click to collapse



MicroSim


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how to delete the "slide to power off" and is possible without messing up your phone?


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 21, 2013)

My goophone was working fine last night when i went to bed.I had it on charge all night,now it wont power on.I have held the buttons down and no luck.Got it plugged into my pc right now.No response.What is wrong with it.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 21, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> My goophone was working fine last night when i went to bed.I had it on charge all night,now it wont power on.I have held the buttons down and no luck.Got it plugged into my pc right now.No response.What is wrong with it.

Click to collapse



Press and Hold on to Power button for 20 seconds that will completely shutoff your phone.  After that try to turn it on normally.  What color is your loophole?  By the way, I have fixed my white goophone as I have mentioned earlier.  Now, my goophone has 16 gb sd card with a new speaker that I have purchesed from eBay.  The new speaker is little thicker than the original speaker and for that reason I had to put the speaker little bit lower than its normal position.  I am looking for a same size speaker as the original one.  Since, I didn't put the speaker directly under the phones ear piece, the in call volume is still low.  Soon, I will be doing a video on how to dissemble the phone and how to replace the micro sd card with higher capacity.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 21, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Hold on to
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What do you mean?
After reading around I think I have a bad cable. I couldn't get it flashed because it seemed to have a poor connection. And now not charging. Where could I get a reliable cable. I read the apple one won't work either


----------



## DrFaust21 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Care !!*



mikeym41240 said:


> What do you mean?
> After reading around I think I have a bad cable. I couldn't get it flashed because it seemed to have a poor connection. And now not charging. Where could I get a reliable cable. I read the apple one won't work either

Click to collapse



Be carefull with the delivered cable, mine is crappy and won't stay plugged in, tested with another phone...
I would suggest and advise to avoid using this cable and wall plug charger as it could f*ck up the phone and battery.

I use samsung micro usb cable and wall plug from my last phone (RIP...) and everything works fine.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 21, 2013)

DrFaust21 said:


> Be carefull with the delivered cable, mine is crappy and won't stay plugged in, tested with another phone...
> I would suggest and advise to avoid using this cable and wall plug charger as it could f*ck up the phone and battery.
> 
> I use samsung micro usb cable and wall plug from my last phone (RIP...) and everything works fine.

Click to collapse



I wish I could buy each parts seperately, that way I could fix if something broke.  Since, I have both black and white, I have tried black ones USB charging port into the white one and it worked fine.  Only difference between the white and black is:
1). Display
2). Charging port
3). Speaker
4). Home button internal hardware.

These are things I have found so far.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 21, 2013)

DrFaust21 said:


> Be carefull with the delivered cable, mine is crappy and won't stay plugged in, tested with another phone...
> I would suggest and advise to avoid using this cable and wall plug charger as it could f*ck up the phone and battery.
> 
> I use samsung micro usb cable and wall plug from my last phone (RIP...) and everything works fine.

Click to collapse



Problem is that white i5s have standard iPhone 5 light cable, mine is retarded too and funny is that original iphone 5 light cable works for data use at PC but cant charge i5s with him, only with this "original" one from i5s... strange but nevermind. Mine is broken somewhere near end where you put it to phone, sometimes i need to play with it so it will charge... i asked for new one they said they will ship new, will see... anyway major battery eater is display and 3G ( H ) , so if not necessary iam turning OFF 3G and installed app called screen filter becouse even minimal brightness is still too mouch so when i put -20% brightness with this filter battery kinda last for half long time, but in sunny day we are screwd and even 100% brightness is terrible readable... btw as we WHITE one's have light charge i was thinking about somethink like this : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-22..._Cell_Phone_PDA_Batteries&hash=item5d3d67e3d1


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 21, 2013)

The device is about 0.85mm thicker





This is how it's meant to be





Stock jellybean apps:









Lockscreen
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobint.locker&feature=nav_result
Statusbar
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.calsto.statusbar.jb&hl=en
JB Camera
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.moblynx.camerajbplus&feature=search_result
JB Clock
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.moblynx.clockjbplus&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tb2JseW54LmNsb2NramJwbHVzIl0.


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 21, 2013)

Camera Test Goophone I5S vs Galaxy S2.



> I5S
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





> I5S
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





> I5S
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





> I5S
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Results:
Image stabilization is bad, very easy to get blurry shots. Colours are cold, bad in low light conditions.


----------



## dafunkk (Apr 21, 2013)

Krayzie_Bone can you post  image test of goophone i5s in day (good) condiditons?


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 22, 2013)

DrFaust21 said:


> Be carefull with the delivered cable, mine is crappy and won't stay plugged in, tested with another phone...
> I would suggest and advise to avoid using this cable and wall plug charger as it could f*ck up the phone and battery.
> 
> I use samsung micro usb cable and wall plug from my last phone (RIP...) and everything works fine.

Click to collapse




How does a micro usb cable work with it?It takes an 8 pin lightning cable.


----------



## marc280 (Apr 22, 2013)

*driver*



Gh1r0 said:


> Thanks man, I think the problem is precisely that, I'll try with that driver!

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with my i5s . I have Windows 7 64bit and Windows instal his driver how can install driver corectly?
excuse my English,i m french canadian. i bought at android sale
Thanks to help me
Marc


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 22, 2013)

Krayzie_Bone said:


> The device is about 0.85mm thicker
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sooooo cool! is a new ROM?


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 22, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> How does a micro usb cable work with it?It takes an 8 pin lightning cable.

Click to collapse



No, 
my black I5S uses micro usb. Just the newer white one has the lightning connector.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*

Those of you who wants to buy Goophone i5s, the link is back just go to android-sale.com and click on the Aliexpress on the right of the page and it will take you to Aliexpress.  Here is the direct link.  

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Goophone-i5S-4-Inch-Screen-Dual-core-CPU-Android-Phone/869343835.html


If anyone is interested in PINK for their girlfriends or wife, here is the link.  It's little bit expensive but you getting Goophone i5 with IPS Screen.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/i5-p...1G-CPU-512MRAM-16G-ROM-8MP-GPS/820322998.html


----------



## Manuxo (Apr 22, 2013)

Krayzie_Bone said:


> Camera Test Goophone I5S vs Galaxy S2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Men please make the images smaller.


----------



## emotley18 (Apr 22, 2013)

*AT&T Anyone?*

IS anybody using the goophone I5s with AT&T?  I was told it would work.  I got my phone and my AT&T microsim is not working... Anyone? Thanks


----------



## Bolies (Apr 22, 2013)

*Help*

Please can anyone send me the original mirror I5S goophone black, thank you very much.


----------



## Bolies (Apr 22, 2013)

*Help*

The headset sounds low, one that works well, and have the correct values​​, you could upload them. I have seen other phones values​​, but in this case I would like those of goophone i5S.


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 22, 2013)

beber666 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've made your modification and added the line you sepxify.
> When I reboot the phone , nothing changes...
> ...

Click to collapse



Put it at the bottom of build.prop and make sure you have permissions to edit.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



Bolies said:


> The headset sounds low, one that works well, and have the correct values​​, you could upload them. I have seen other phones values​​, but in this case I would like those of goophone i5S.

Click to collapse



In-call,  low volume is a hardware issue because the speaker is very very cheap and low quality.  You cannot increase the volume by just tweaking software.


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 22, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> In-call,  low volume is a hardware issue because the speaker is very very cheap and low quality.  You cannot increase the volume by just tweaking software.

Click to collapse


http://www.witrigs.com/replacement-earpiece-for-iphone-5
This fit?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - Hardware mode*



Krayzie_Bone said:


> http://www.witrigs.com/replacement-earpiece-for-iphone-5
> This fit?

Click to collapse



No it won't fit.  That's an original iPhone 5 speaker....


----------



## dafunkk (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you recomend to buy the phone from Aliexpress? this page is safe  to buy? regards!


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 22, 2013)

dafunkk said:


> Do you recomend to buy the phone from Aliexpress? this page is safe  to buy? regards!

Click to collapse



Is one og the bests pages in china

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## marc280 (Apr 22, 2013)

*help me i have this problem*



MonteCristoffOn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For all those who can't root or even flash their device, it's often due to the lack of driver on your computer.
> I've attached it to this post.

Click to collapse



How to install it?
Thanks,Marc


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 22, 2013)

*goophone i5s*



dafunkk said:


> Do you recomend to buy the phone from Aliexpress? this page is safe  to buy? regards!

Click to collapse



I have ordered a pink one for my wife.  Let's see how it goes....but Android-sale.com was very fast in shipping.  I have received my both phones within 10 days.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

Here is the video for you guys....how to update the micro sd card.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTm-8_sfwqs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJdD5e7XaMM


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 23, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I have ordered a pink one for my wife.  Let's see how it goes....but Android-sale.com was very fast in shipping.  I have received my both phones within 10 days.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you post a pictures about the charger and the headphones?

Thanks!

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charaity (Apr 23, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I wish I could buy each parts seperately, that way I could fix if something broke.  Since, I have both black and white, I have tried black ones USB charging port into the white one and it worked fine.  Only difference between the white and black is:
> 1). Display
> 2). Charging port
> 3). Speaker
> ...

Click to collapse



whats different about the display?
and whats different about the home button?

which one do u recommend I buy?
I was planning to buy white one cos it is the most realistic but If it as bad battery I wont buy.


----------



## fuDev1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Charaity said:


> whats different about the display?
> and whats different about the home button?
> 
> which one do u recommend I buy?
> I was planning to buy white one cos it is the most realistic but If it as bad battery I wont buy.

Click to collapse



I dont really think black one have better battery, but look's like white one is alot better with quality. Strange... If i was able to change battery for some good 1500 mAh , white one is pretty amazing phone for 149$


----------



## AngSanley (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone, where I can buy this phone right now? I'm in Indonesia. The 2 sites you provided has blocked the order of the device. lol


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 23, 2013)

Charaity said:


> whats different about the display?
> and whats different about the home button?
> 
> which one do u recommend I buy?
> I was planning to buy white one cos it is the most realistic but If it as bad battery I wont buy.

Click to collapse



I would recommend you to buy the black one cause it uses the micro USB charging port which doesn't have any problem.  White is more realistic but the lighting charging port has problem.  The home buttons you cannot tell the difference from outside but inside the part are different.  The black one is more like an experiment phone and white one is more like well built but the charging port problem killed it.  

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------




eliot_11 said:


> Can you post a pictures about the charger and the headphones?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will do that for you.  

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## fal91 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks z man for your videos ! 

Which micro sd card size have you tested ? Have you seen any improvement in speed with a good class 10 card ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Charaity (Apr 23, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I would recommend you to buy the black one cause it uses the micro USB charging port which doesn't have any problem.  White is more realistic but the lighting charging port has problem.  The home buttons you cannot tell the difference from outside but inside the part are different.  The black one is more like an experiment phone and white one is more like well built but the charging port problem killed it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but to fix the charging port problem, all u need to do is shave down the plastic end on a 3rd party cable and should be fine. Thats how to fix charging problem on goophone i5.


----------



## Siok89 (Apr 23, 2013)

Charaity said:


> but to fix the charging port problem, all u need to do is shave down the plastic end on a 3rd party cable and should be fine. Thats how to fix charging problem on goophone i5.

Click to collapse



I have a problem
With the original rom, the audio in call conference is perfect. When i change the rom with new rom, the conference audio is BAD.
I have goophone i5s BLACK.
Can i try to install the old driver in the new rom?


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Siok89 said:


> I have a problem
> With the original rom, the audio in call conference is perfect. When i change the rom with new rom, the conference audio is BAD.
> I have goophone i5s BLACK.
> Can i try to install the old driver in the new rom?

Click to collapse



Look the #168 post

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## nanchon (Apr 23, 2013)

*Desperate, i need urgent help!!!!!*

Hi I have received the i5s white model and I have a problem to install the new firmware. to connect the phone, the application bar flash tool fails at 0%, I installed win7 drivers and no response. i5s goophone model is white. I need urgent help, I can not use the phone. Thank you.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 23, 2013)

Krayzie_Bone said:


> Lockscreen
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobint.locker&feature=nav_result

Click to collapse



As you put the status bar? I install the application, I asked an adjustment settings, and as the settings.apk has almost options, I can not install it.

And the back and menu buttons as you put it?

thank you very much! : D


----------



## fouboss (Apr 23, 2013)

*Speaker*

Z_man can you make a video about how to change de speaker of the goophone i5s please.


----------



## EduSanRe (Apr 23, 2013)

As I can edit the system.img from rom? I find no way to open it? A little help? Use Windows

thanks


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 23, 2013)

fouboss said:


> Z_man can you make a video about how to change de speaker of the goophone i5s please.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't recommend it to anyone cause of the internal cables are so poorly done that your phone will stop booting.  The problem is with the flex ribbon cable that is connected from the system board to the power button.  That flex cable is basically glued together just to hold up, if it gets little pulled, your power button won't function.  In that case, you will have to solder (the hardest soldering job I have ever done) the flex cable to the system board.  But you can also replace the speaker without taking off the system board.  In that case, you will need to cut the speaker cable and solder it on the back of the new speaker.  

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## fouboss (Apr 23, 2013)

*Speaker*



z_man3007 said:


> I wouldn't recommend it to anyone cause of the internal cables are so poorly done that your phone will stop booting.  The problem is with the flex ribbon cable that is connected from the system board to the power button.  That flex cable is basically glued together just to hold up, if it gets little pulled, your power button won't function.  In that case, you will have to solder (the hardest soldering job I have ever done) the flex cable to the system board.  But you can also replace the speaker without taking off the system board.  In that case, you will need to cut the speaker cable and solder it on the back of the new speaker.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ok Thank's you man


----------



## rt1010 (Apr 23, 2013)

*gps and proximity sensor*



eliot_11 said:


> I have 0 problems with this rom...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hello eliot does the gps and proximity sensor works good in your phone?
Regards


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 23, 2013)

rt1010 said:


> hello eliot does the gps and proximity sensor works good in your phone?
> Regards

Click to collapse



Gps yes!  I fixed it with unclemobile tools

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - New Link*

Here is the new link to buy Goophone i5s - For $159.83

http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5s-...-ff8080813de85919013e30db74895369.html#s1-8-1


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 23, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Here is the new link to buy Goophone i5s - For $159.83
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5s-...-ff8080813de85919013e30db74895369.html#s1-8-1

Click to collapse




Here, there are my table of comparative of Iphone's Clones

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au4yufey_A5TdGxjZ1VidHhwN0toMU1TZTNrMl9lclE&usp=sharing


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 23, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> Here, there are my table of comparative of Iphone's Clones
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au4yufey_A5TdGxjZ1VidHhwN0toMU1TZTNrMl9lclE&usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Damn! They are expensive....

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 23, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Damn! They are expensive....
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, because they are the best clones of the iPhone 5 with the same dimensions and the original logo


----------



## nzperez (Apr 23, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Here is the new link to buy Goophone i5s - For $159.83
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5s-...-ff8080813de85919013e30db74895369.html#s1-8-1

Click to collapse



fard nuts.... I thought theres was serena... I swear the one day I dont look back at the forums and im sure i will get a knock off goophone. Has anyone here bought from this seller http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5s-...ff8080813de859d9013e160839a132d7.html#s1-1-1?


----------



## dafunkk (Apr 23, 2013)

nzperez said:


> fard nuts.... I thought theres was serena... I swear the one day I dont look back at the forums and im sure i will get a knock off goophone. Has anyone here bought from this seller http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5s-...ff8080813de859d9013e160839a132d7.html#s1-1-1?

Click to collapse



$162.44 What??


----------



## nzperez (Apr 23, 2013)

dafunkk said:


> $162.44 What??

Click to collapse



Yeah even android sales is more than 149 on dhgate. dhgate probably charges them for the transaction. Beat $15 western union fee though. I just hope its an original goophone.

Whats up with the proximity sensors during a call? is everyone having the problem when on calls?


----------



## Charaity (Apr 24, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> Here, there are my table of comparative of Iphone's Clones
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au4yufey_A5TdGxjZ1VidHhwN0toMU1TZTNrMl9lclE&usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Ur list is inaccurate. There is no quadcore iphone 5 clone. Check the chinese forum. U'll see that its been modded to display "quadcore" processor.. Its only dualcore.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 24, 2013)

Charaity said:


> Ur list is inaccurate. There is no quadcore iphone 5 clone. Check the chinese forum. U'll see that its been modded to display "quadcore" processor.. Its only dualcore.

Click to collapse



wow, and then.. this http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Gooph...B-4-0-1136x640-IPS-Android-4-2/869778875.html is false?

The difference between MTK6577 and MTK6589 is dualcore at 1Ghz and dualcore at 1,2Ghz?

what do you think about that? http://android-sale.com/hdc-galaxy-s4.html quad core MTK6589?


----------



## mstrkvsh (Apr 24, 2013)

hey, i bought the i5s from serena on dhgate, i'll tell ya if its real or not , android sale offer did not appear when i tipped i5s on dhgate shhhttt


----------



## Charaity (Apr 24, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> wow, and then.. this http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Gooph...B-4-0-1136x640-IPS-Android-4-2/869778875.html is false?
> 
> The difference between MTK6577 and MTK6589 is dualcore at 1Ghz and dualcore at 1,2Ghz?
> 
> what do you think about that? http://android-sale.com/hdc-galaxy-s4.html quad core MTK6589?

Click to collapse



thats the point though, its not MTK6589 chip. the build.prop is modded.

the hdc galaxy i dunno as i only look at iphone 5 clones.

i think the hdc galaxy s4 is quadcore though. However its not a 1:1 clone


----------



## nzperez (Apr 24, 2013)

mstrkvsh said:


> hey, i bought the i5s from serena on dhgate, i'll tell ya if its real or not , android sale offer did not appear when i tipped i5s on dhgate shhhttt

Click to collapse



me too but  i msgd them and got this. 

You 2013-04-23 18:58:17)
is this i5s a genuine goophone product?
serena 2013-04-23 18:58:31)
yes is this i5s a genuine goophone product

So well see when it comes i have my original from android-sale so I should be able to notice the difference and if I can't I guess it would be stupid to care considering its a copy anyways. lol how ironic.


----------



## Charaity (Apr 24, 2013)

nzperez said:


> me too but  i msgd them and got this.
> 
> You 2013-04-23 18:58:17)
> is this i5s a genuine goophone product?
> ...

Click to collapse



why would you buy 2? is it a gift?


----------



## dafunkk (Apr 24, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> wow, and then.. this http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Gooph...B-4-0-1136x640-IPS-Android-4-2/869778875.html is false?
> 
> The difference between MTK6577 and MTK6589 is dualcore at 1Ghz and dualcore at 1,2Ghz?
> 
> what do you think about that? http://android-sale.com/hdc-galaxy-s4.html quad core MTK6589?

Click to collapse



I think MTK6589  is Fake


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 24, 2013)

Charaity said:


> thats the point though, its not MTK6589 chip. the build.prop is modded.
> 
> the hdc galaxy i dunno as i only look at iphone 5 clones.
> 
> i think the hdc galaxy s4 is quadcore though. However its not a 1:1 clone

Click to collapse



Then the quadcore exists, but there is no iPhone clone to drive? Why They lie?

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## palec584 (Apr 24, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Guys, I have just received my white Goophone i5s.  I am already dumping the Rom so that you guys can use it.  I am surprised cause its has Thunderbolt USB charging port same as iPhone 5.  It looks much nicer than the black one.  Take a look at the pictures.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hello
I just recived mine black version but I have problem with charging. I recieved micro usb cable but it seems that it has iphone 5 charging port.  You recived correct cable?


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 24, 2013)

palec584 said:


> Hello
> I just recived mine black version but I have problem with charging. I recieved micro usb cable but it seems that it has iphone 5 charging port.  You recived correct cable?

Click to collapse



Have you tried it?  Black version have the micro usb cable

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## palec584 (Apr 24, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> Have you tried it?  Black version have the micro usb cable
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes I tried it several times, nothing happend, that cable doesnt fits into that port. I just contacted seller and they answer me that they will send me correct cable. But they wrote me that there is different cable for black and white one. I have black one with ligtning cable. Yesterday I recorded unboxing video. Today I will upload it on youtube.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 24, 2013)

palec584 said:


> Yes I tried it several times, nothing happend, that cable doesnt fits into that port. I just contacted seller and they answer me that they will send me correct cable. But they wrote me that there is different cable for black and white one. I have black one with ligtning cable. Yesterday I recorded unboxing video. Today I will upload it on youtube.

Click to collapse



They need to take the error because it is a failure of them. A clear sign that android-sale is lying. Model black with usb and white model with lighting..  Is the white model the real goophone? 

Sorry for my english

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (Apr 24, 2013)

EduSanRe said:


> As you put the status bar? I install the application, I asked an adjustment settings, and as the settings.apk has almost options, I can not install it.
> 
> And the back and menu buttons as you put it?
> 
> thank you very much! : D

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I can't understand first question.
Back and menus buttons put this in build.prop


> qemu.hw.mainkeys=0

Click to collapse


----------



## palec584 (Apr 24, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> They need to take the error because it is a failure of them. A clear sign that android-sale is lying. Model black with usb and white model with lighting..  Is the white model the real goophone?
> 
> Sorry for my english
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry man 
I dont know if I have original goophone or white version is original. But on the goophone site is video with white version and it has lightning connector (it seems)


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 24, 2013)

palec584 said:


> Sorry man
> I dont know if I have original goophone or white version is original. But on the goophone site is video with white version and it has lightning connector (it seems)

Click to collapse



Has the apple logo or the goophone logo? 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## palec584 (Apr 24, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> Has the apple logo or the goophone logo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apple logo


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 24, 2013)

palec584 said:


> Apple logo

Click to collapse



Thanks so much,  i'm investigating about this

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## nzperez (Apr 24, 2013)

Charaity said:


> why would you buy 2? is it a gift?

Click to collapse



Yes sir it is. lol

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------




eliot_11 said:


> Thanks so much,  i'm investigating about this
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My "black" goophone i5s is actually blue... got it from andriod sale. I never took it out of the case until yesterday and realized it in the sun.


----------



## nanou770 (Apr 24, 2013)

*how to buy*

or I can buy with paypal


thanks


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 24, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> The difference between MTK6577 and MTK6589 is dualcore at 1Ghz and dualcore at 1,2Ghz?

Click to collapse



MTK6577 = DualCore
MTK6589 = QuadCore


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 24, 2013)

IceTea7 said:


> MTK6577 = DualCore
> MTK6589 = QuadCore

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, I believed that, but to tell me there was no iPhone clone with quadcore, I doubted

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, at the moment there is no iPhone 5 clone with a QuadCore.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



eliot_11 said:


> Thank you very much, I believed that, but to tell me there was no iPhone clone with quadcore, I doubted
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




At the moment,  the most important thing they need to fix is the speaker.  This phone is useless without a good speaker, what's the point of having a phone like iPhone 5 if you cannot hear the other party.


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 24, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> At the moment,  the most important thing they need to fix is the speaker.  This phone is useless without a good speaker, what's the point of having a phone like iPhone 5 if you cannot hear the other party.

Click to collapse



+1

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## nzperez (Apr 24, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> At the moment,  the most important thing they need to fix is the speaker.  This phone is useless without a good speaker, what's the point of having a phone like iPhone 5 if you cannot hear the other party.

Click to collapse



and the proximity sensor glitch during a call...

I Was thinking about taking out the mesh for the speaker and see if it clears up... any thoughts?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 25, 2013)

nzperez said:


> and the proximity sensor glitch during a call...
> 
> I Was thinking about taking out the mesh for the speaker and see if it clears up... any thoughts?

Click to collapse



I don't think it would help.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## rt1010 (Apr 25, 2013)

*light and proxymiti sensor works on white rom?*



fuDev1 said:


> Hey guys, thanks to z_man3007 stock ROM for white i5s and Manuxo new improved ROM 1.0.0 ( black version ) i managed to create WHITE ROM 1.0.0 , if you are interested you can try it and test it. Here is link : [
> 
> enjoy

Click to collapse



Hello
does the
light and proxymiti sensor works on white rom?


----------



## AngSanley (Apr 25, 2013)

proxymiti. lol.


----------



## Krminial (Apr 25, 2013)

*nice phone*

nice phone waiting for cm 10


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - On SALE*

Looks like Goophone i5s is on sale...... $134.74


http://www.dhgate.com/goophone-i5s-...e-cpu/p-ff8080813de85919013e30db74895369.html


----------



## fouboss (Apr 25, 2013)

*Rom*

Hi. I juste receive my black  goophone i5s and i want to know what is the best rom for this phone ?  Thańs you


----------



## dafunkk (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow 135$ is  a fantastic price


----------



## fouboss (Apr 25, 2013)

*The best rom*

No reply for me ?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 25, 2013)

fouboss said:


> No reply for me ?

Click to collapse



Go to the first page of this thread and you will find the CUSTOM ROM and instruction on how to load the Rom on your phone.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## fouboss (Apr 25, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Go to the first page of this thread and you will find the CUSTOM ROM and instruction on how to load the Rom on your phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ok thank´s you.


----------



## fal91 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ordered today for 135$, I'm eager to get it  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 25, 2013)

*youtube*

Ok,when you click videos on the home screen it launches youtube,but it wont let me log into it.Says error.When i try to update it from google store says it cant because it is unsigned.Tells me to uninstall the old one.So is it ok to uninstall it?Also there is a chinese youtube over in the tools folder.Can that be uninstalled.I want the official youtube app from the google store so i can log into it.Any ideas?


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 25, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Ok,when you click videos on the home screen it launches youtube,but it wont let me log into it.Says error.When i try to update it from google store says it cant because it is unsigned.Tells me to uninstall the old one.So is it ok to uninstall it?Also there is a chinese youtube over in the tools folder.Can that be uninstalled.I want the official youtube app from the google store so i can log into it.Any ideas?

Click to collapse



The same problem here. I have deleted the preinstalled Youtube app and downloaded it from PlayStore myself but I still can't log in into my account.


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 26, 2013)

*texting*

Guys,i am not able to send texts with this phone.Is there a setting somewhere that needs to be changed?Not talking mms,just regular texts wont send.

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




mikeym41240 said:


> Guys,i am not able to send texts with this phone.Is there a setting somewhere that needs to be changed?Not talking mms,just regular texts wont send.

Click to collapse



Nevermind,working now.Called my carrier and they reset the feature.Sweet.


----------



## pika411 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Enabling WCDMA 2100*

I called tmobile and i looked at my settings on the phone i cant connect to 3G because WCDMA 2100 isnt enabled and i cant seem to manually do  it under the developer settings. Does anyone know how to do it?..... i chked he band mode and saw that its not even there ..yet on android sale it said it supported WCDMA 2100  ...... what do i do?? is mine a fake?


----------



## natalydia (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, anyone knows where to buy the phone with paypal payment?


----------



## fouboss (Apr 26, 2013)

natalydia said:


> Hi, anyone knows where to buy the phone with paypal payment?

Click to collapse



Android sale

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------

Hi. I received my black  goophone i5s , it just great. 

Android sale send me a micro usb cable with my goophone i5s but the goophone has a lighting connector  , so i take my ipad lighting connector and when i plugged it there is the battery symbol but in reality it does no load.....


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 26, 2013)

fouboss said:


> Android sale
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Black goophone works with usb cable 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## fouboss (Apr 26, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> Black goophone works with usb cable
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no man i received black goophone I5s with a lightning conector !!! the micro usb conector does not work on it , i can't push it!!


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 26, 2013)

fouboss said:


> no man i received black goophone I5s with a lightning conector !!! the micro usb conector does not work on it , i can't push it!!

Click to collapse




But you have the microusb or lightinh? If I'm not mistaken, the black model goes with microUSB and white model goes with lighting 
Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## fouboss (Apr 26, 2013)

eliot_11 said:


> But you have the microusb or lightinh? If I'm not mistaken, the black model goes with microUSB and white model goes with lighting
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Android sale send me one black goophone i5s with a micro usb conector but it does not work , it does not plug but when i plug my ipad lightning conector she work , the battery symbol appears but the battery   does not load.

(sory for my english i'm french)


----------



## eliot_11 (Apr 26, 2013)

fouboss said:


> Android sale send me one black goophone i5s with a micro usb conector but it does not work , it does not plug but when i plug my ipad lightning conector she work , the battery symbol appears but the battery   does not load.
> 
> (sory for my english i'm french)

Click to collapse



Then, it is shown that they  mounted incorrectly phones because each one comes with a random one. Send them an email to them

(sorry for mi english,  i'm spanish)  haha

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



fouboss said:


> Android sale send me one black goophone i5s with a micro usb conector but it does not work , it does not plug but when i plug my ipad lightning conector she work , the battery symbol appears but the battery   does not load.
> 
> (sory for my english i'm french)

Click to collapse



I believe you, I think you have got the latest release of the black goophone's with lightening charger.  I have ordered one black and one white from DHGate, once I receive them I will let you know.  But, I have a feeling that all the goophone's from now on will have lightening charger.  I don't like lightening charger cause they are problematic.


fuboss,
             Could you please tell us, how is the volume during a call?  Do you hear the other party loud and clear or the sound is very low?  I really want to know if they have fixed the in-call volume problem.  Thanks


----------



## natalydia (Apr 26, 2013)

fouboss said:


> Android sale
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to tell you, but now does not allow paypal android leaves.
Know her any page to pay by paypal?


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



natalydia said:


> Sorry to tell you, but now does not allow paypal android leaves.
> Know her any page to pay by paypal?

Click to collapse



You can use DHGate.com or Aliexpress.com they both are good website.  Aliexpress is one of the oldest and famous website and you can trust them.  I have just ordered three phones,  one pink Goophone i5 for my wife, which I have ordered from Aliexpress.com.  Other two phone's I have ordered from DHGate.com.  I have used my credit card to pay them directly.


----------



## fouboss (Apr 26, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I believe you, I think you have got the latest release of the black goophone's with lightening charger.  I have ordered one black and one white from DHGate, once I receive them I will let you know.  But, I have a feeling that all the goophone's from now on will have lightening charger.  I don't like lightening charger cause they are problematic.
> 
> 
> fuboss,
> Could you please tell us, how is the volume during a call?  Do you hear the other party loud and clear or the sound is very low?  I really want to know if they have fixed the in-call volume problem.  Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes i think too it is the new version of the goophone. When i received my goophone there were only 20 % of bettery so i just root it , i doń´t have the time for call so i cań´t tell you if they fix the speaker. Now i wait a lightning conector from android sale for reload my phone ans then i tell you.


----------



## z_man3007 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Goophone I5s*



fouboss said:


> Yes i think too it is the new version of the goophone. When i received my goophone there were only 20 % of bettery so i just root it , i doń´t have the time for call so i cań´t tell you if they fix the speaker. Now i wait a lightning conector from android sale for reload my phone ans then i tell you.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.


----------



## jo139 (Apr 27, 2013)

fouboss said:


> Android sale send me one black goophone i5s with a micro usb conector but it does not work , it does not plug but when i plug my ipad lightning conector she work , the battery symbol appears but the battery   does not load.
> 
> (sory for my english i'm french)

Click to collapse



Buy a cheap iphone charger cable on ebay. It is possible you have to cut 1mm so you can put the connector deeper.


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 27, 2013)

fouboss said:


> Android sale
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You cant use an apple connector.It wont work.I had to order a third party cable off ebay because the one they sent with my goophone sucked.You can get one for like 4 bucks on ebay.


----------



## frupoli (Apr 27, 2013)

Good morning to everyone, my first post only to say that I`m going to buy my first Android clone, and just discovered this forum and this thread, hoping I will recieve (and give to others) some help & useful tips, `cause I`m absolutely new at Android world.

Going to buy I5s at Dhsale, seems to me a good quality at optimum price, would it be better to have other type of Goophone for some dollars more?

If not... I will buy and talk with you about my i5S. 

PS: is there any Italian user in this thread?

Thanks to everyone in advance for advices & comments.


----------



## dario13 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Problems to flash i5s white*

I have tried to flash my new goophone i5s (white) following all the suggestions of the thread but unfortunately it is impossible to install the drivers and the systems XP or VISTA (I have tried with both of them) are unable to find them.
I noticed that when the switched off phone is plugged in by the USB cable the System starts with finding the new device process but suddenly it stops it.
Even if I put the phone in the "factory mode" the Systems is unable to find the drivers I downloaded following the thread.
Can anyone help me or give me some suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 28, 2013)

dario13 said:


> I have tried to flash my new goophone i5s (white) following all the suggestions of the thread but unfortunately it is impossible to install the drivers and the systems XP or VISTA (I have tried with both of them) are unable to find them.
> I noticed that when the switched off phone is plugged in by the USB cable the System starts with finding the new device process but suddenly it stops it.
> Even if I put the phone in the "factory mode" the Systems is unable to find the drivers I downloaded following the thread.
> Can anyone help me or give me some suggestions?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Dude,the problem iswith the cable that came with the phone.Get you a 3rd party one off ebay.Dont use the real apple one though.Dosent work.


----------



## dario13 (Apr 28, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> Dude,the problem iswith the cable that came with the phone.Get you a 3rd party one off ebay.Dont use the real apple one though.Dosent work.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much guy. I'll get one and will be back to quote!:good:


----------



## frupoli (Apr 28, 2013)

frupoli said:


> .... going to buy my first Android clone...

Click to collapse



As expected, I took this:

Goophone i5S - 4 Inch Screen Dual-core CPU Android Phone
Model:  Goophone i5S
Phone Style: Bar, multi-touch screen, 4 inch Capacitive touchscreen
Operating System: Android 4.1.2 OS
Processor: 1GHz Dual-core MTK MT6577 chipset
Display
Screen Size: 4-inch oneglass touchscreen
Display reulotion: 854*480 pixel (dual-core version)

Took from AndroidSale.com through DHGate. 135 US dollars. Awaiting for the device to come (maybe 2 weeks or more). :good:


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 29, 2013)

*screen sensitivity*

Is anyone else having a problem with their i5s screen sensitivity?Mine is real sensitive and sometimes i dont press anything and its like i do.I know it is a cheaper screen,but is there some kind of fix or app that is out there that can help me with this issue?


----------



## frupoli (Apr 29, 2013)

frupoli said:


> Took from AndroidSale.com through DHGate. 135 US dollars. Awaiting for the device to come (maybe 2 weeks or more). :good:

Click to collapse



Took and paid yesterday, today it has already shipped (shipped to the post office, obviously  ).

_--------- Original Message --------
 Da: [email protected]
 To: 
Oggetto: Your Order Has Been Shipped: PO# xxxxxx
 Data: 29/04/13 09:59
_

Waiting for the device.


----------



## mikeym41240 (Apr 29, 2013)

*services*

CAn someon tell me how to access the services in the i5s.I see it in the settings screen but it is shaded out and i cant access it.I have a couple apps that say i need to enable their service and i cant get access.Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Asant_doulos (May 1, 2013)

*Question about Goophone i5s android sale*

Hey whats up guys been Lurking this thread for a while now Finally purchase a black I5S from android sale following the recomendations from the thread Unfortunately they are saying that they dont have this Item with the Fruit Logo I Dont understand ?

dont most of the phone owners here have it like that and have purchased from this website ??

Pls any Info is appreciated if not I will have to cancel my order with them.


----------



## Krayzie_Bone (May 1, 2013)

Asant_doulos said:


> Hey whats up guys been Lurking this thread for a while now Finally purchase a black I5S from android sale following the recomendations from the thread Unfortunately they are saying that they dont have this Item with the Fruit Logo I Dont understand ?
> 
> dont most of the phone owners here have it like that and have purchased from this website ??
> 
> Pls any Info is appreciated if not I will have to cancel my order with them.

Click to collapse



From what I seen, they should be all come with the Apple logo. Mine has it.


----------



## Asant_doulos (May 1, 2013)

Krayzie_Bone said:


> From what I seen, they should be all come with the Apple logo. Mine has it.

Click to collapse



Thank Krayzie 

Yeah they said that this batch does not have the Fruit LOGO  GREAT now i have to go through paypal for a refund becuase I see that DHGate is a mission to cancel an order

I was Originally gonna purchase from  thecheapchoice  they do have it with the Logo but the guy is Sleeping on his emails and hasnt send me the link to buy becuase their paypal is down.


----------



## Watslaw (May 1, 2013)

*Maybe you better take used one?*



Asant_doulos said:


> Thank Krayzie
> Yeah they said that this batch does not have the Fruit LOGO  GREAT now i have to go through paypal for a refund becuase I see that DHGate is a mission to cancel an order
> I was Originally gonna purchase from  thecheapchoice  they do have it with the Logo but the guy is Sleeping on his emails and hasnt send me the link to buy becuase their paypal is down.

Click to collapse



Strange to hear that. Dude, do you really want to put a GooPhone for an iPhone? Tell me, what for? Just to attract chicks? Then you'd better look for an original but used one. I think (and it's just my humble opinion) most of the people here are for a stylish gadget with power of Android operating system hidden under a sleek iOS look. As for me, I was specially looking for an original GooPhone bee logo on a back cover.


----------



## Bicycle82 (May 1, 2013)

*Signal Bar Carrier*

Hello,
I bought through the website Android-sale goophone a i5s (white).
looking into the tread I saw the rom update version 1.0.0 for white.

finding a fault, the signal bar and 'always stops on 3 notches., on roaming lands on 4.
you can 'fix the problem?

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## mikeym41240 (May 1, 2013)

*services*

Can someone tell me how i can enable services on my i5s?I have downloaded a couple of apps,but they tell me i have to enable the service.The app takes me to the settings screen where service is,but it is grayed out and i cant access it.Thus i cant enable the service for my app.I am rooted.I have the custom ROM.How do i enable the service for this app when it asks me too,when i cant get to the screen?Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## Asant_doulos (May 1, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Strange to hear that. Dude, do you really want to put a GooPhone for an iPhone? Tell me, what for? Just to attract chicks? Then you'd better look for an original but used one. I think (and it's just my humble opinion) most of the people here are for a stylish gadget with power of Android operating system hidden under a sleek iOS look. As for me, I was specially looking for an original GooPhone bee logo on a back cover.

Click to collapse



Hey Watslaw 

Actually you are spot on a stylish gadget with power of Android operating system hidden under a sleek iOS look Thats exactly what I like so much about the Phone but everybody has different opinions and Likes and Well I would like mines with the Fruit(apple)Logo I am the one paying for It so i should be able to get it how I want don't you think ?

I am well over the Age of attracting Chicks LOL to answer your question


----------



## Bolies (May 2, 2013)

*Hello*

I can help, someone could send me the IphoneLockScreen.apk original?, By mistake and I need to install another original, help please.


----------



## nanou770 (May 2, 2013)

Bolies said:


> I can help, someone could send me the IphoneLockScreen.apk original?, By mistake and I need to install another original, help please.

Click to collapse



here is the link to original lockscreen:http://www.mediafire.com/?dj524s37zdx0iuc 

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

you must replace the other apk with it the

link:http://www.mediafire.com/?dj524s37zdx0iuc


----------



## Bolies (May 2, 2013)

*Hallo*

Pardon the Iphone Original lockscreen is the one that appears in the image of this link.










http://android-sale.com/goophone-i5s.html


----------



## Asant_doulos (May 3, 2013)

*stforws tithes*



mr3army said:


> Bought mine on dhgate from androidsale and two days later I ask if it will have apple logo under sticker and they say does not. Could this be true?
> 
> With the new batch supposedly having lightning connector
> 
> I purchased black btw.

Click to collapse



Yeah I guess man same thing happened to me but I canceled my Order with androidsale I emailed thecheapchoice.com and they have it with the "Fruit" Logo But I havent been able to purchase becuase Im waiting for their link to DHGATE becuase they are not accepting paypal right now  it seems these chinese stores never check their e-mails. 

Im getting mine in black too


----------



## Asant_doulos (May 4, 2013)

*Any other Vendor Alternatives*

What’s up Guys Anyone care to Share any other Good Reliable Vendors for this Phone Since androidsale does not have the one with the "FRUIT" Logo thecheapchoice.com has it available with the Logo but they seem to never answer their emails  and the option to buy from their website is currently not Working.

Thank you any Input is Appreciated


----------



## IceTea7 (May 4, 2013)

Asant_doulos said:


> What’s up Guys Anyone care to Share any other Good Reliable Vendors for this Phone Since androidsale does not have the one with the "FRUIT" Logo thecheapchoice.com has it available with the Logo but they seem to never answer their emails  and the option to buy from their website is currently not Working.
> 
> Thank you any Input is Appreciated

Click to collapse



Why don't you ask fastcardtech?


----------



## mikeym41240 (May 4, 2013)

IceTea7 said:


> Why don't you ask fastcardtech?

Click to collapse




I got one at android-sale and it has the fruit logo.You have to peel off the cardboard covering on the back.It has like a triangle logo and instead of iphone it says iplox or something.Peeled that off and i got a shiny apple and iphone logo.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Asant_doulos (May 4, 2013)

IceTea7 said:


> Why don't you ask fastcardtech?

Click to collapse



Thanks IceTea7 

Actually I was originally going to buy from them but they seem super shady. The specs for the phones in their descriptions are all copied and pasted from different ones which it just makes the whole purchase process confusing and at the end you never know what you are getting I sent them a few emails but they never Replied which says a lot about their Cust service so they are not trustworthy IMO I would imagine if you get a bad phone I wouldn’t be an easy process to get it replaced since they never answer their emails,

Cheers


----------



## kakafoni (May 4, 2013)

Asant_doulos said:


> Thanks IceTea7
> 
> Actually I was originally going to buy from them but they seem super shady. The specs for the phones in their descriptions are all copied and pasted from different ones which it just makes the whole purchase process confusing and at the end you never know what you are getting I sent them a few emails but they never Replied which says a lot about their Cust service so they are not trustworthy IMO I would imagine if you get a bad phone I wouldn’t be an easy process to get it replaced since they never answer their emails,
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



I bought a Kiphone i5 from FCT (http://www.fastcardtech.com/Kiphone-i5) and a Goophone i5s from android sale, and the phones where identical except that the one from Android sale has 1 gb ram. Both phones had the fruit logo. FCT didn't include the accessories i had paid for and didn't refund me, so it's definitely a risk ordering from them.


----------



## mikeym41240 (May 4, 2013)

*Benchmark*

I got my i5s off android sale and i did a benchmark test and it says i have an MT 6589 processor.CPU frequency of 1993.93.I guess that means a dual core at 1 ghz..500 MB memory, 480x854 resolution..Hell i dont know if it is a real goophone or not,but specs are decent.


----------



## IceTea7 (May 4, 2013)

MTK6577 is definately a DualCore with 1GHz


----------



## nanou770 (May 5, 2013)

*problem mms*

how to read mms

(I'm in France)

:good:


----------



## mikeym41240 (May 5, 2013)

mr3army said:


> The MT6577 is a quad core. You sure thats right? Do a vid on yt

Click to collapse



No its dual core.Mine is the white one so they may be using a newer chip now than the MT6577.The black one may have the MT6577.Only problem i have is the glitchy touch screen.Anyone else have a glitchy touch screen?


----------



## oneepik (May 5, 2013)

*touch screen*



mikeym41240 said:


> No its dual core.Mine is the white one so they may be using a newer chip now than the MT6577.The black one may have the MT6577.Only problem i have is the glitchy touch screen.Anyone else have a glitchy touch screen?

Click to collapse



I have a black one and the bottom part of the touch screen is not usable.  For example, if I'm typing something pressing the space bar will actually hit the C, V, and B buttons above it. I've tried flashing the stock and custom rom, and it did not fix the problem.


----------



## lefkefb (May 6, 2013)

*not flash*

..


----------



## art3s (May 6, 2013)

*low in-call volume*

is there a way to increase the volume of the in-call speaker?
I already went in the factory settings and set it to 160, but still to quiet...


----------



## lefkefb (May 6, 2013)

Why not work foursquare ?


----------



## xiaoqiang3418 (May 6, 2013)

The phone can also ah


----------



## culae (May 6, 2013)

*the question no one asked it!*

i hope it isn't a heresy but there is NO WAY to flash it with the MAC OSX?


----------



## Garrafone (May 6, 2013)

how to install google talk app?


----------



## art3s (May 6, 2013)

culae said:


> i hope it isn't a heresy but there is NO WAY to flash it with the MAC OSX?

Click to collapse



you can if you have a virtual machine


----------



## culae (May 6, 2013)

*flash it with MAC OSX?*



art3s said:


> you can if you have a virtual machine

Click to collapse



oh. there is no software to do it directly on MAC OSX? :crying:
or, at least, windows 8?


----------



## jo139 (May 6, 2013)

art3s said:


> is there a way to increase the volume of the in-call speaker?
> I already went in the factory settings and set it to 160, but still to quiet...

Click to collapse



Good question. I returnd my first goophone to factory because the in-call volume was to quiet. Phone is / was lost. I ordered a second one and I have the same problem. 
I have two other chines iphone's and there the volume is ok.


----------



## z_man3007 (May 7, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Good question. I returnd my first goophone to factory because the in-call volume was to quiet. Phone is / was lost. I ordered a second one and I have the same problem.
> I have two other chines iphone's and there the volume is ok.

Click to collapse



This is the main problem of this phone.  This is a hardware issue and nothing to do with software.  I have bought a Goophone i5 N2 and the volume is loud and clear.  I have paid $189 for my goophone i5 N2.  I have bought it from Aliexpress.com

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## Garrafone (May 7, 2013)

Hello, i have a Goophone i5 and supposedly it has 4 cores and 2gb ram, with antutu shows MT6589 and 1881mb of ram but i think it only has 1gb because free ram was only around 100mb, it has android 4.2. With "system info droid" it also show the same info.

How to know if the specs were real?

The only problem i has with the phone was that i was unable to sync with google my contacts, it comes with Google Play pre-installed and i can run Maps or Gmail, but i cant connect my contacts with the phone, and i was unable to install Google talk, i want to get rooted to do that , but first i need to know the real specs, i suspect is dual core mt6577 and 1gb ram with modified files

Anyone can provide some help?:fingers-crossed:


----------



## culae (May 7, 2013)

*Radio FM*

does it have the Radio FM?


----------



## frupoli (May 7, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> I have ordered a pink one for my wife.  Let's see how it goes....but Android-sale.com was very fast in shipping.  I have received my both phones within 10 days.
> [/QUOTE @Z_MAN: did you receive your PINK goophone? Some pictures for us? Some brief comment on this device?  Thankssss (think my wife would like it veryyyyy much) :laugh:

Click to collapse


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## keevre (May 7, 2013)

I'm considering buying one i5s from android sale... 

Is the speaker really a problem? Should I buy the i5 instead? I just want a cheap phone to play some games but mostly accessing facebook and send sms's and I like the look of iPhone i5 that's why I'm not thinkg on buying other phones

Also, how does the battery handles? My actual smartphone handle a day at tops (wake up 8 am, and I let it charge overnight)


----------



## nanou770 (May 7, 2013)

*radio*



culae said:


> does it have the Radio FM?

Click to collapse



yes there is the radio but it works only with earphone plugged


----------



## z_man3007 (May 7, 2013)

*Goophone I5 N2 - Pink*



frupoli said:


> z_man3007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have ordered a pink one for my wife.  Let's see how it goes....but Android-sale.com was very fast in shipping.  I have received my both phones within 10 days.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## konfetaz (May 7, 2013)

so where i can order better screen for black I5S? because now i am having ghost icons.. etc.. :|


----------



## frupoli (May 7, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> Yes, I have received the PINK Goophone i5 N2 and I am very much pleased with it.  The in-call volume is loud and clear and everything else is same except that you cannot switch from iOS interface to Android....

Click to collapse



... So, could you confirm that specs of the device i5 N2 are definitely different from i5S that you bought from android.sale? WHERE did you buy this "pink" versione? (I read it before, but forgot, excuse me) ... Pink version had the fruit logo? 




z_man3007 said:


> frupoli said:
> 
> 
> > I will post some pictures later.  Thanks. :good:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## z_man3007 (May 8, 2013)

*Goophone I5 N2 - Pink*



frupoli said:


> ... So, could you confirm that specs of the device i5 N2 are definitely different from i5S that you bought from android.sale? WHERE did you buy this "pink" versione? (I read it before, but forgot, excuse me) ... Pink version had the fruit logo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## frupoli (May 8, 2013)

z_man3007 said:


> WOW! They are selling new Goophone i5s in 5 different color......WOW
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/i5-G...0x640-IPS-Screen-1G-CPU-512RAM/780366274.html

Click to collapse



Description of the article from seller named "One World One Price. Take a look to the colours:

_i5 Phone five Colos(Pink,Golden etc) android 4.1 MTK6575 4.0inch IPS Screen+1G CPU+ 512RAM+8MP+GPS+WIFI WCDMA 3G Root #3

Price: US $158.80/ piece 
Bundle: *Black Golden // White Golden // PInk* // White // Black
_


----------



## z_man3007 (May 8, 2013)

By the way,  I have a custom Rom for the WHITE Goophone i5s,  It has Google play store, Chinese Apps have been removed, its also rooted.  I will try to upload the Rom sometimes today.  

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## MonteCristoffOn (May 8, 2013)

*ROM for white and black Goophone i5S*

Hi all,

Those Goophone with colors are very funny!







I've uploaded all Goophone i5S ressources on my skydrive, including :


ROM for black i5S
ROM for white i5S


----------



## bricemfr (May 8, 2013)

*Please Help!! Sim card problems*

Hello,

Please Help!!

I just received my Goophone i5s from android sale. And my micro sim card is not recognized by the phone, would you know why?? And can I fix that??

Thanxx

PS: It's a Virgin Mobile Canada micro Sim card


----------



## frupoli (May 9, 2013)

MonteCristoffOn said:


> I've uploaded all Goophone i5S ressources on my skydrive, including :
> 
> 
> ROM for black i5S
> ROM for white i5S

Click to collapse





z_man3007 said:


> By the way,  I have a custom Rom for the WHITE Goophone i5s,  It has Google play store, Chinese Apps have been removed, its also rooted.

Click to collapse



... But... Looking at first page of this thread, it seems to me there are all the resources, already posted by manuxo. Where is the difference? (Did not understand).


----------



## Charaity (May 9, 2013)

bricemfr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u do a quick video review? i wanna see if the lastest batch is same with last batch.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

hmm im worried about something.

i asked a question recently and  the new goophone i5s dont have logos on them.

me  2013-05-03 17:03:
goophone  i5s  have  apple  logo  and    use  lightning  cable?

androidsale 2013-05-03 17:08:	
The  goophone  i5s  phone  doesn't  have  any  logo.This  phone  use  normal  USB  cable.Thanks


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 9, 2013)

Charaity said:


> can u do a quick video review? i wanna see if the lastest batch is same with last batch.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Srange!
I ordered mine at the 25th and received it last tuesday. It has the Apple-logo and name on it.
I orderded it via DBgate-shop of Android-sales.com.


----------



## BosnianRevolt (May 9, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> Srange!
> I ordered mine at the 25th and received it last tuesday. It has the Apple-logo and name on it.
> I orderded it via DBgate-shop of Android-sales.com.

Click to collapse



Hi guys

So I wanted to ask you about 2 things:

1. Does the black GooPhone i5S come with the lighting port and cable
2. Shouldnt the GooPhone i5S have Google Now as a Siri replacment since of the JB android on it(4.1.2)?

Regards

BR


----------



## bricemfr (May 9, 2013)

Charaity said:


> can u do a quick video review? i wanna see if the lastest batch is same with last batch.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does have the apple logo, but no lightning cable (just a micro USB one)


----------



## nanou770 (May 9, 2013)

*question*

how to install google now app







link (google now apk)http://d-h.st/GZ1


----------



## bricemfr (May 9, 2013)

*Internet problem now*



bricemfr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok now, I've changed the sim card. Took a Fido Sim card. I have the signal, but internet is not working. I have tried Manuxo fix already. I just get a "R" on the status bar, but no internet.

Can someone PLEASE help here...?


----------



## nanou770 (May 9, 2013)

Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it


----------



## nanou770 (May 9, 2013)

*Question*

how to install google now app

 


thanks


----------



## frupoli (May 9, 2013)

My device... IS COMING :angel:



 

 

​


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## nanou770 (May 9, 2013)

*lol*



frupoli said:


> My device... IS COMING :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:p


----------



## sefkobra (May 10, 2013)

nanou770 said:


> Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
> - With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
> - Open the APN Manager
> - Set up your carrier settings
> - And that is it

Click to collapse



I ve tryed that but 3g still dont work, I only got (slow) E to work.

I got I5s white with "white" rom and it is rooted.

Any idea how to get 3g working?

ps: Mine came with apple logo and lightning cable.


----------



## nanou770 (May 10, 2013)

sefkobra said:


> I ve tryed that but 3g still dont work, I only got (slow) E to work.
> 
> I got I5s white with "white" rom and it is rooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when there is the E is that the 3G works but the network is bad


----------



## johnnyz86 (May 10, 2013)

Awesome, there needs to be more development for the less popular devices.


----------



## sefkobra (May 10, 2013)

nanou770 said:


> when there is the E is that the 3G works but the network is bad

Click to collapse



But on the other phone it shows 3G network  (S2).


----------



## nanou770 (May 10, 2013)

Eruditass said:


> Awesome, there needs to be more developemtn for the less popular devices.

Click to collapse



instead of criticizing try to help others if not go to sleep


----------



## johnnyz86 (May 10, 2013)

nanou770 said:


> instead of criticizing try to help others if not go to sleep

Click to collapse



What criticizing? I'm supporting this development, even though I don't have this device, I like to support the little guys.


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 11, 2013)

*Always in caps....*



nzperez said:


> ..... when i go to text its always in caps and doesnt revert to lowercase after the first letter. Any Ideas?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. Does anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## nanou770 (May 12, 2013)

*ok*



Eruditass said:


> What criticizing? I'm supporting this development, even though I don't have this device, I like to support the little guys.

Click to collapse



ok little man


----------



## johnnyz86 (May 12, 2013)

nanou770 said:


> ok little man

Click to collapse



How did you know I was below average height?!


----------



## LexaKolpakov (May 12, 2013)

For me after a load English costs by default. How is it possible to change? 
and as possible to add other language, except for English?


----------



## Charaity (May 13, 2013)

hmm prices went up again. what r they thinking =.=

i thought they were clearing stock?


----------



## ayephone44 (May 14, 2013)

*Goophone I5S for sale*

Hi Everyone,

I don't know if I am in the right place, 

I sell 2 brand new goophone I5s, white color wich came from directly from HK goophone factory.

I am in France, please contact me to know price and details.

Free delivery in France, and very good delivery prices in rest of UE.

Bye


----------



## ahad66 (May 15, 2013)

mr3army said:


> Mine also does this and is a pain in the ass. Still unable to fix slide to unclock too. Replaced apk and restarted nothing :/

Click to collapse



at first i was unable to fix the unclock thing too. but i found out that the file replacement did not occur at all (even though my root file explorer says successfull).
try to do this: DELETE the old apk file. if the file no longer exists, copy the replacement apk to the folder. i hope that works for you as it does for me


----------



## fal91 (May 15, 2013)

Hello,


My black Goophone i5s ordered on April the 26th from android-sale has been received the 15th of May. I had no screen protector in the box but a friend of mine got one (front and back).

I have successfully installed Manuxo ROM (Thanks a lot !), rooted, added the Manuxo tweaks in build.prop files.

The batch i received has apple logo and micro usb cable.

Here are some remarks/questions :

- Phone looks good !
- No Android settings (Only Iphone like settings)
- Can't plug travel charger because of the ground socket -> I use usb charging which is slower
- No problem with 3G configuration (French provider Orange)
- Settings show 32go but when plugged on a computer, it shows 2 storage 1 of 7,38go and one other of 2,04go (With only one folder LOST.DIR)
- On some apps, widgets can't be used because the system says that the app is installed on SD card.
- Is it possible to use the 2,04go folder ? Is is it the internal storage ? 
- Can't connect with my account on Youtube, can't download a new version it says the package is incorrect.
- When i go to text, it's always in capital letters and it doesn't revert automatically to lowercase after the first letter
- What is the apk for the iphone like keyboard ? Can it be removed ? I use switfkey, whenever i reboot the phone iphone keyboard is back. I had the same problem with my S3, the workaround was to remove the stock keyboard apk.
- Is it possible to remove the apps that Manuxo has relinked (Passbook -> booking for example) ?
- Can't launch Google Calendar ('Unfortunately Calendar has stopped')
- Can't delete an account :-/

That's all for the moment, any help appreciated, if you have questions do not hesitate.


Regards


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 15, 2013)

ahad66 said:


> at first i was unable to fix the unclock thing too. but i found out that the file replacement did not occur at all (even though my root file explorer says successfull).
> try to do this: DELETE the old apk file. if the file no longer exists, copy the replacement apk to the folder. i hope that works for you as it does for me

Click to collapse



Better....rename the old apk to IphoneLockScreen.BAK and then copy the replacement apk to the folder.


----------



## natalydia (May 16, 2013)

How to change unlock desbloquear in Spanish??

You can switch off Chinese letters?

THANKS


----------



## fouboss (May 18, 2013)

*Drivers*

Hi. I try to install the new rom on my goophone i5s but i have a problem with drivers , can you give the correct drivers for install the rom from sp flash tool please.


----------



## Watslaw (May 18, 2013)

mr3army said:


> Tried replacing deleting and they adding it there
> 
> Just does not work have tried restarting too.

Click to collapse



Me too facing same problem. Used sd maid to grant necessary permissions for apk deletion and rewriting - with no result. Even made 'factory reset' - and unClock still remains

Regards,
Watslaw


----------



## fouboss (May 18, 2013)

*Drivers*

Any help ?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## pfr (May 18, 2013)

fouboss said:


> Hi. I try to install the new rom on my goophone i5s but i have a problem with drivers , can you give the correct drivers for install the rom from sp flash tool please.

Click to collapse



Try with this ones, they are for Goophone i5 but maybe will work with i5s...
http://replik.pl/f/pfr/__-7rncN5j/drivers


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 20, 2013)

*Translation*

Although my Englisch is pretty good, one of my irritations about this phone/rom is that the translations to the other languages than Englisch are far from complete.
The irritation starts with the unlock and powerdown screens. After some days of trial and error I succeeded in translating these to my native language Dutch. It took some time and effort because it where not only text-files, but also some images, that contain text, had to be changed.

I can be helpfull in translating these screens into other languages, but then I have to know the exact words for these translations. So, if you like to have your unlock and powerdown screen in your language, just ask and supplie me with the right translation.


----------



## buitrez (May 22, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> Although my Englisch is pretty good, one of my irritations about this phone/rom is that the translations to the other languages than Englisch are far from complete.
> The irritation starts with the unlock and powerdown screens. After some days of trial and error I succeeded in translating these to my native language Dutch. It took some time and effort because it where not only text-files, but also some images, that contain text, had to be changed.
> 
> I can be helpfull in translating these screens into other languages, but then I have to know the exact words for these translations. So, if you like to have your unlock and powerdown screen in your language, just ask and supplie me with the right translation.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, spanish translation:

Unlock: Desbloquear.
Powerdown: Apagar.

Thank u a lot!


----------



## nanou770 (May 22, 2013)

*help*



buitrez said:


> Thanks man, spanish translation:
> 
> Unlock: Desbloquear.
> Powerdown: Apagar.
> ...

Click to collapse




how to change unlock and powerdown in French with or without modification of the APK
(Unlock: Déverouiller
Powerdown: éteindre )


----------



## oscar10031 (May 23, 2013)

*Problem with sound*



z_man3007 said:


> This is the main problem of this phone.  This is a hardware issue and nothing to do with software.  I have bought a Goophone i5 N2 and the volume is loud and clear.  I have paid $189 for my goophone i5 N2.  I have bought it from Aliexpress.com
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi z_man,

I have seen in a previous post you put two models of headset compatible for goophone i5s. 

Which of the two is the one you have installed the goophone?

Is this?: OEM LG G2X P990 Sound Audio Ear Speaker Earpiece Piece Replacement Parts Repair
Or this one?: OEM HTC HD7 4G Ear Speaker Audio Sound Earpiece Audio Piece Repair Parts USA

Can you hear the sound better with the new headphone installed?

Is it very difficult to change the headset?

Can you give me some instructions?

Thank you so much


----------



## Cabuko (May 25, 2013)

*speaker volume*

Its possible to encrease the speaker volume somehow? When i have it on max during the call, sometimes its to quite for me.. Any ideas?


----------



## z_man3007 (May 28, 2013)

*Goophone I5s - Hardware mode*



oscar10031 said:


> Hi z_man,
> 
> I have seen in a previous post you put two models of headset compatible for goophone i5s.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't bother replacing the Ear Speaker of the phone because the internal connections are very very weak.  Once, you open and take off the system board, the power button will stop working and fixing it will be nearly impossible.  Please use blue tooth or ear phone during a call which solves the problem.  This phones are made very very cheap so there is more possibility that you will brake the phone rather than fixing it.  Don't bother.  Thanks


----------



## Cabuko (May 28, 2013)

*notificatiins*

I installed apps like whatsapp and kik on i5s, but im not gettin any visible notifications when the new message comes.. 
It makes just allert sound, but when i have it on silent not even displey bright up.. so im not infomed about new message at all..
I guess it has something to do with services in setiings = general= acessibility, but i cant get into this part of settings its just blicked or so...
Anyone can help?


----------



## Watslaw (May 30, 2013)

You better install iPhone Notifications and set up necessary alert mode (totally iphone style!) for these apps. And it really works!

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

These apps raise their own alert sound, but the system itself is not watching for events from them and therefore doesn't catch anything in its own notifications. Sorry to confess but Notification menu in Settings is just a fake. Use third-party app to manage events on your own. 

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 30, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> You better install iPhone Notifications and set up necessary alert mode (totally iphone style!) for these apps. And it really works!
> 
> Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed iPhone Notifications, but it has to be activated in Services, but.....the menu-option Services in Setting is Grey and not selectable. So, can you tell me whath to do ?


----------



## Watslaw (May 30, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> I installed iPhone Notifications, but it has to be activated in Services, but.....the menu-option Services in Setting is Grey and not selectable. So, can you tell me whath to do ?

Click to collapse



go to Settings - General - Accessibility, tap the switch Accessibility to turn it on - and then Iphone Notifications toggle will become changeable


----------



## frupoli (May 30, 2013)

frupoli said:


> As expected, I took this:
> 
> Goophone i5S - 4 Inch Screen Dual-core CPU Android Phone
> Model:  Goophone i5S
> ...

Click to collapse





frupoli said:


> Took and paid yesterday, today it has already shipped (shipped to the post office, obviously  ).
> 
> _--------- Original Message --------
> Da: [email protected]
> ...

Click to collapse




Arrived today 30/05/13 @ home. :laugh:  :angel:




​


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 30, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> go to Settings - General - Accessibility, tap the switch Accessibility to turn it on - and then Iphone Notifications toggle will become changeable

Click to collapse



Accessibility is not a switch, but just a menu-option, when I tap it, the menu "Accessibility" opens, in this menu "Services" is the first option, but it is greyed-out and not selectable.


----------



## Watslaw (May 30, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> Accessibility is not a switch, but just a menu-option, when I tap it, the menu "Accessibility" opens, in this menu "Services" is the first option, but it is greyed-out and not selectable.

Click to collapse



Well, which (name and version of) ROM you have? Under menu group 'Accessibility' both in Mano and Cafix latest ROMs there's a switch 'Accesibility' which can be enabled and is by default disabled. If you don't have it, then you might have to upgrade your ROM [or at least Settings.apk app] to make it appear.


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 30, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Well, which (name and version of) ROM you have? Under menu group 'Accessibility' both in Mano and Cafix latest ROMs there's a switch 'Accesibility' which can be enabled and is by default disabled. If you don't have it, then you might have to upgrade your ROM [or at least Settings.apk app] to make it appear.

Click to collapse



I have the Goophone i5S  with the Manuxo-rom, build BD75_77V00_IPHONE5_NO_PROXIMITY_AAC_GENERAL_ENGLISC_V01_130402


----------



## Watslaw (May 30, 2013)

mr3army said:


> Made my own apk to fix the slide to unclock. Now it actually displays slide to unlock YAY

Click to collapse



Man, you're cool, share it with us!

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




ArnoJeroen said:


> I have the Goophone i5S  with the Manuxo-rom, build BD75_77V00_IPHONE5_NO_PROXIMITY_AAC_GENERAL_ENGLISC_V01_130402

Click to collapse



You mean that with 840x... screen resolution? Okay, give me some time, I'm working on Settings.apk, and I can try porting this app from i5 to i5s (at least I have both for testing). If I succeed, I'll let you know.


----------



## lollo2205 (May 31, 2013)

hi frupoli, i'm italian, i have purchased this item too, i want to know if you paid the customs(dogana) and if you have called the customs or service post for press their so that receive  the parcel


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 31, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Man, you're cool, share it with us!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean the phone that is mentioned in the opening post of this thread. This thread is dedicated to the I5S.


----------



## Watslaw (May 31, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> I mean the phone that is mentioned in the opening post of this thread. This thread is dedicated to the I5S.

Click to collapse



Yepp, but there are at least two versions of i5s which I know and have already seen. Really, besides i5, there are also i5s bought directly from goophone.hk - and they have same screen resolution with i5.
That's why I'm asking. Just in case if.
I posess two, one is original i5, the other is i5s with 840x res. If my i5s is the same as yours - then it worths trying.


----------



## frupoli (May 31, 2013)

lollo2205 said:


> hi frupoli, i'm italian, i have purchased this item too, i want to know if you paid the customs(dogana) and if you have called the customs or service post for press their so that receive  the parcel

Click to collapse



Hi lollo. Nice to hear from you.

The object arrrived yesterday, 1 week from HongKong sender to Milan, then 2-3 weeks it stayed in Milan (I suppose in customs offices), then another week to come to final destination @ home. I paid for the customs, which was simply requested to me when I was taking the package at the post office. I did not call the customs or other offices, I simply stayed here sitting and waiting with confidence. 

Everything was ok in the end. Other infos - if you want -  even with private messages.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## ArnoJeroen (May 31, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Yepp, but there are at least two versions of i5s which I know and have already seen. Really, besides i5, there are also i5s bought directly from goophone.hk - and they have same screen resolution with i5.
> That's why I'm asking. Just in case if.
> I posess two, one is original i5, the other is i5s with 840x res. If my i5s is the same as yours - then it worths trying.

Click to collapse



I have the I5S from android-sale with a screenresolution 854x480.


----------



## Watslaw (May 31, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> I have the I5S from android-sale with a screenresolution 854x480.

Click to collapse



Me exactly the same. Trying to port Settings.apk. Keep fingers crossed!


----------



## JankyLV (May 31, 2013)

I recently purchased Goophone i5 n2 v2 (still waiting for it to arrive) - is there any rom available?


----------



## nanou770 (May 31, 2013)

*screen brick*

my screen goophone i5S broke anyone know where I can get one:crying:


----------



## nanou770 (May 31, 2013)

*screen brick*

my screen goophone i5S broke anyone know where I can get one:crying:


----------



## Cabuko (May 31, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Me exactly the same. Trying to port Settings.apk. Keep fingers crossed!

Click to collapse




hey.. I have the exact problem.. I dont have any switch for accessibily.. just the menu accessibility.. where the first ist "services", but this item is grey and i cant open it.. So i cant get any notification app into work. Anyone can help with this and solve it? I have also i5s with standard lower screan resolution 840..


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 1, 2013)

well guys faced a problem - my Goo i5s doesn't have a CWM, only a factory mode where updates from zip are not supported. anyone managed to install succesfully colonelzap cwm?
i'll be able to try only on Monday cause I left i5s in my office...

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




JankyLV said:


> I recently purchased Goophone i5 n2 v2 (still waiting for it to arrive) - is there any rom available?

Click to collapse



are yoy sure this phone model ever exists? sorry to disappoint you but i can beat it's another fakephone. 99,9% sure...
and then you can try flashing it only at your own risk.

Sent from my GOOPHONE i5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## macmaon (Jun 1, 2013)

*** sorry ***


----------



## Sebrever (Jun 2, 2013)

*GPS*

Hi .. I can not run the GPS of my i5S ... I followed the steps in this thread to set up and does not work, does not detect satellites ... Any other suggestions to fix it?


----------



## JankyLV (Jun 3, 2013)

Sebrever said:


> Hi .. I can not run the GPS of my i5S ... I followed the steps in this thread to set up and does not work, does not detect satellites ... Any other suggestions to fix it?

Click to collapse



I don't know what you have already tried, but this worked for my chinese android phone - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41355848&postcount=3


----------



## macmaon (Jun 3, 2013)

*Sync Agenda*

Hello,

Goophone I5s black with this Manuxo's rom (but it was the same problem with original rom)...
I don't have the option "Calendar Sync".. just Web Sync and Contacts Sync.

What can I do to synchronize with my google calendar (agenda) ?

Ps: I tried with new account... nothing

Thank you for your help 
Regards


----------



## nanou770 (Jun 3, 2013)

*screen brick*

my screen goophone i5S broke anyone know where I can get one

THANKS


----------



## frupoli (Jun 3, 2013)

@ Manuxo: after i received my phone, I waited just some hours and then I was going and preparing to install your ROM... And I DID! Wonderful job Manuxo. Wanted to thank you by donating.

And wanted to know if you please could go on in improving ROM for this device (you are doing improvements for I5 LITE Goophone in this other thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131475, correct?) 

@ Everyone: wanted to do this thing, that seemed easy to me:
*Downlod the Slide to unlock to all languages fix* - Mirror 1 (Thanks to Gh1r0)
*Downlod the Slide to unlock to all languages fix* - Mirror 2
Just replace that apk with the original present on *system/app* folder

But could someone please explain to me, step by step, how could I replace the orginal apk with this new one? Where is system/app folder and how can I see that directory? Should I root the phone to do those things?


----------



## macmaon (Jun 4, 2013)

frupoli said:


> ...But could someone please explain to me, step by step, how could I replace the orginal apk with this new one? Where is system/app folder and how can I see that directory? Should I root the phone to do those things?

Click to collapse



Hello,
Sorry for my bad english 



1° You must root your phone (if you have a doubt, download "Root Checker")
2° Copy your apk to your phone (sd card)
3° Download "Root Browser" and run it.
4° As a file explorer, fin the file apk and "copy" (als copy/paste)
5° Go to the folder "system" then "app":
- rename apk to (i.e. : .bak)
- "paste" (repalce existing file)
6° Reboot

I think that's all
Regards


----------



## frupoli (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you very much for your answer. Followed your steps with attention, something seems not working for me, 





macmaon said:


> 1° You must root your phone (if you have a doubt, download "Root Checker") OK rooted
> 2° Copy your apk to your phone (sd card) OK done
> 3° Download "Root Browser" and run it. OK done
> 4° As a file explorer, fin the file apk and "copy" (als copy/paste) OK
> ...

Click to collapse



Done everything, but it doesn't work. Seems to me as if the new apk (same name as before), need not only to be copied in the system\app folder, but to be installed also.... Verified existance of new file, system\app IphoneLockScreen.apk, permissions are rw-r--r--, size is 4.17mb, date is Jun 04... don't understand (even if I'm at android, I followed advices and steps...) 

PS. When I rooted... I don't know why, but this thing doesn't seem clear to me.  What does this phrase mean? "*make sure that you accept the SU Request*"...

From page 1, instructions to root the device: 
_HOW TO ROOT IT
- Download this Batch
 [...]
 - Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request_.


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 4, 2013)

macmaon said:


> Hello,
> Sorry for my bad english
> 
> 1° You must root your phone (if you have a doubt, download "Root Checker")
> ...

Click to collapse



This didn't work out for me. It's still Unclock and chinese text on Turn off slider.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 4, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> This didn't work out for me. It's still Unclock and chinese text on Turn off slider.

Click to collapse



Neither for me, same situation as said in my prevoius post. Maybe 'cause I'm a newbie, though I used any possible attention in doing things 


Manuxo said:


> *FIXES*
> 
> *Downlod the Slide to unlock to all languages fix* - Mirror 1 (Thanks to Gh1r0)
> *Downlod the Slide to unlock to all languages fix* - Mirror 2
> Just replace that apk with the original present on *system/app* folder

Click to collapse



... I used the first file which came from "Mirror 1" link above.


----------



## macmaon (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello,

<Quote>Originally Posted by Watslaw  - This didn't work out for me. It's still Unclock and chinese text on Turn off slider. </quote>

Lock and Unlock seem to work only if the language is in English (try it) but if you change in other language, only unlock seems to work 

Regards


----------



## jo139 (Jun 4, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> well guys faced a problem - my Goo i5s doesn't have a CWM, only a factory mode where updates from zip are not supported. anyone managed to install succesfully colonelzap cwm?

Click to collapse



With mtkdroidtools you can install cwm. You have to root your phone first (also with mtkdroidtools)


----------



## macmaon (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry but it's important for me 

Goophone I5s black with this Manuxo's rom (but it was the same problem with original rom)...
I don't have the option "Calendar Sync".. just Web Sync and Contacts Sync.

What can I do to synchronize with my google calendar (agenda) ?

Ps: I tried with new account... nothing

Thank you for your help 
Regards


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## smithdj (Jun 4, 2013)

*Lockscreen apk*

Hi, I modified lockscreen apk. Is working on 854x480 now. Tray it 

View attachment IphoneLockScreen.apk

 Sorry for my english


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 4, 2013)

macmaon said:


> So sorry but it's important for me
> 
> Goophone I5s black with this Manuxo's rom (but it was the same problem with original rom)...
> I don't have the option "Calendar Sync".. just Web Sync and Contacts Sync.
> ...

Click to collapse



try installing rom version by Cafix. Contact Michael through PM here, his nickname is Cafix

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




smithdj said:


> Hi, I modified lockscreen apk. Is working on 854x480 now. Tray it
> 
> View attachment 2016847
> 
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Did you port it from Manuxo ROM for 960x.. resolution devices?
Cool, man! You did what I was just going to do! Get my thanks then!


----------



## jimster32 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yesterday I purchased a Goophone i5s white (Lightning connector) from Android-sale.com at the discounted price of $129.99 (only £86!) - today I was sent the tracking number. I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 4, 2013)

jo139 said:


> With mtkdroidtools you can install cwm. You have to root your phone first (also with mtkdroidtools)

Click to collapse



Sorry for re-asking, but just to confirm: did you *personally* try to install ColonelZap CWM at GooPhone i5s wirh screen resolution 840x...? I highlight the screen resolution because it is defining the difference between device hardware.
I am asking in order to ensure I won't brick it.
I know how to unbrick it although, know how to work with droid tools, how to root, flash with sp flash tool etc., but I'd better ask a question than waste my time for restoring device functionality.
If you confirm, I'll start porting rom for 840x resolution.

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




jimster32 said:


> Yesterday I purchased a Goophone i5s white (Lightning connector) from Android-sale.com at the discounted price of $129.99 (only £86!) - today I was sent the tracking number. I can't wait for it to arrive!

Click to collapse



Hi, jimster! You're gonna have a few impatient weeks and trembling hands when checking the tracking info! 
But what is the device you've ordered? Me and many people here who ordered their Goo i5s from android sale have MicroUSB hidden inside lightning-looking plug...


----------



## macmaon (Jun 4, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> try installing rom version by Cafix. Contact Michael through PM here, his nickname is Cafix

Click to collapse




Thank you 
I sent a PM to Calix.
But it seems that the Calix rom is for i5 Lite (and not I5S)... 

I'm waiting.
Regards


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 4, 2013)

macmaon said:


> Thank you
> I sent a PM to Calix.
> But it seems that the Calix rom is for i5 Lite (and not I5S)...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oops, sorry, my bad. But I hope he'll be able to share the necessary APK file with you. Sure there's no difference in this package for i5 and i5s.


----------



## macmaon (Jun 4, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> oops, sorry, my bad. But I hope he'll be able to share the necessary APK file with you. Sure there's no difference in this package for i5 and i5s.

Click to collapse



I hope so 

But I am surprised that nobody needs to synchronize its Google calendar 
Regards


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 4, 2013)

macmaon said:


> I hope so
> 
> But I am surprised that nobody needs to synchronize its Google calendar
> Regards

Click to collapse



Not everyone uses Google calendar; I use Exchange - and it doesn't work with standard Mail application here...


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jun 4, 2013)

smithdj said:


> Hi, I modified lockscreen apk. Is working on 854x480 now. Tray it
> 
> View attachment 2016847
> 
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



The iPhoneLockscreen from Manuxo is also working  on 854x480.


----------



## jo139 (Jun 4, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Sorry for re-asking, but just to confirm: did you *personally* try to install ColonelZap CWM at GooPhone i5s wirh

Click to collapse



No I didn't. I used mtkdroidtools to install cwm. Go to tab "root, backup, recovery". Choose "To use boot from phone". Press button "To create updates for modified recovery".
I did it with 3 phones : Goophone i5 lite, Zophone i5, fake Zophone i5 pro.


----------



## macmaon (Jun 4, 2013)

jo139 said:


> No I didn't. I used mtkdroidtools to install cwm. Go to tab "root, backup, recovery". Choose "To use boot from phone". Press button "To create updates for modified recovery".
> I did it with 3 phones : Goophone i5 lite, Zophone i5, fake Zophone i5 pro.

Click to collapse



Hello,
Would you like explain step by step how can I install cwm with MtkDroidTools_v246?
Can I download the recovery img and place it in specific mtkdroidtools folder?

Regards


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jun 4, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> Although my Englisch is pretty good, one of my irritations about this phone/rom is that the translations to the other languages than Englisch are far from complete.
> The irritation starts with the unlock and powerdown screens. After some days of trial and error I succeeded in translating these to my native language Dutch. It took some time and effort because it where not only text-files, but also some images, that contain text, had to be changed.
> 
> I can be helpfull in translating these screens into other languages, but then I have to know the exact words for these translations. So, if you like to have your unlock and powerdown screen in your language, just ask and supplie me with the right translation.

Click to collapse



You can find the translated lockscreen in this thread.http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2229245&page=4 post #35 !


----------



## frupoli (Jun 4, 2013)

smithdj said:


> Hi, I modified lockscreen apk. Is working on 854x480 now. Tray it
> 
> View attachment 2016847
> 
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



... This apk WORKED OK for me. Now I have the correct phrase "slide to unlock" in English, either I choose Language English or Italian.... I'm happy with this now. Can't figure out why other files apk "fixes for ==> slide to unClock" did not work for me (same procedure). 

Thanks smithdj!!!


----------



## smithdj (Jun 5, 2013)

For me also did not work. I extracted apk and therefore I find that to 854x480 png files are not modified. Enough thus overwrite the files and repack. 

I am glad that it works.
Enjoy

View attachment 2016847


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

jo139 said:


> No I didn't. I used mtkdroidtools to install cwm. Go to tab "root, backup, recovery". Choose "To use boot from phone". Press button "To create updates for modified recovery".
> I did it with 3 phones : Goophone i5 lite, Zophone i5, fake Zophone i5 pro.

Click to collapse



And I am asking about fake GooPhone i5s with hardware and screen other than in i5 lite and Zophone. Don't you understand that saying 'yes' will lead many subscribers of this thread to update their CWM's and probably brick their Goo's??
So, this is still not tested! Will try that by myself.


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

macmaon said:


> Hello,
> Would you like explain step by step how can I install cwm with MtkDroidTools_v246?
> Can I download the recovery img and place it in specific mtkdroidtools folder?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse


Do not do this yet it is not tested with i5s!!!


----------



## kingkuma (Jun 5, 2013)

*change boot animation i5s*

Hi people. 
First of all, devs,  great job on this ROM. 
I got my Goophone i5s a few weeks ago. Had some issues to connect to SP FLASH TOOL, like some of us had. 
-Driver issues.
-Broken poor quality lightning cable.
-forgot to put USB-debug on. etc etc

So, finally i got this White version ROM installed. Now i really would like to change the boot animation. I still have the android(robot) bootanimation.
Unfortunately the *#0066# option for the Goophone i5, does not work for the budget version. 

I found the boot animation files in ...System/Media.

bootanimation.zip 
bootanimation02.zip
shutanimation.zip 

anyone knows how to get the apple boot logo? 

Thx in advance
Kingkuma


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

kingkuma said:


> anyone knows how to get the apple boot logo?

Click to collapse



Hi, you need to replace these files


----------



## kingkuma (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks buddy. I'll go try it out.

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




Watslaw said:


> Hi, you need to replace these files[/URL]

Click to collapse



Hey thx for your effort, but it didnt work.

when i unzip your file. I get this logo.img file and a system folder, where do i need to put this logo.img file? The other files i already pasted in the system/media folder. 

Also i see in the desc.txt file that the resolution is 960x540 which is for the I5 not I5s, but i guess thats not a real problem. 

Thx again


----------



## culae (Jun 5, 2013)

kingkuma said:


> Hi people.
> So, finally i got this White version ROM installed. Now i really would like to change the boot animation. I still have the android(robot) bootanimation.
> Unfortunately the *#0066# option for the Goophone i5, does not work for the budget version.

Click to collapse



but isn't *#12369#* the right code for switching the boot animation? on mine it works with this code


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Charaity (Jun 5, 2013)

jimster32 said:


> Yesterday I purchased a Goophone i5s white (Lightning connector) from Android-sale.com at the discounted price of $129.99 (only £86!) - today I was sent the tracking number. I can't wait for it to arrive!

Click to collapse



how did you get white? it was out of stock when i try to order??? and price is back upto $139 now


----------



## frupoli (Jun 5, 2013)

Charaity said:


> how did you get white? it was out of stock when i try to order??? and price is back upto $139 now

Click to collapse



Me too, I'm willing to order one or more WHITE versions... I'm wondering if those ROM (first page of this thread) 

>> DOWNLOAD GOOPHONE I5S V1.0.0 ROM

Is it compatible with WHITE version? If yes, which version should I buy, and where? (in which store)?

Any suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## Bolies (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hi*

Sorry for my English. Some values ​​can put microphone and headset, when I hear the other person well, but everyone I talk to hear me very low, you can raise the value of the microphone, if so someone can put I5S goophone values​​. Thank you.


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

kingkuma said:


> Hey thx for your effort, but it didnt work.
> when i unzip your file. I get this logo.img file and a system folder, where do i need to put this logo.img file? The other files i already pasted in the system/media folder.
> Also i see in the desc.txt file that the resolution is 960x540 which is for the I5 not I5s, but i guess thats not a real problem.

Click to collapse



This is a CWM mode update for i5.
In order to do it manually you should replace:
- in folder 'system/media' replace bootanimation.zip and shutanimation.zip
- in folder 'system/media/images' replace boot_logo
I don't think there's any difference between i5 and i5s boot animation, but in order to avoid any incompatibilities - find attached these files from my i5.


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

frupoli said:


> Is it compatible with WHITE version?

Click to collapse



NO. It is INCOMPATIBLE with white version


----------



## kingkuma (Jun 5, 2013)

frupoli said:


> Me too, I'm willing to order one or more WHITE versions... I'm wondering if those ROM (first page of this thread)
> 
> >> DOWNLOAD GOOPHONE I5S V1.0.0 ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The white version of the rom can be found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240663
I bought mine white one at android-sale.com and it works with this ROM. but its not at stock at the moment


----------



## frupoli (Jun 5, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> NO. It is INCOMPATIBLE with white version

Click to collapse



... Ah... And even this 
===> Goophone i5 ROM V1.3.1
which you can find in this other thread? (Goophone i5 Lite ROM)? Not compatible with any white Goophone, I5 or I5s?

I read on this thread (may pages to read!) about people with white versions who had bricked them, so, all the people who have white versions, they use this thread only to have a backup of their stock ROM... (someone posted "white stock ROM" somewhere in the thread... to download and use for them who had bricked white versions...) correct?


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

frupoli said:


> ... Ah... And even this

Click to collapse



Yes, even this, and firmwares for i5 and i5s are absolutely NOT interchangeable.
Please check the post above, you were given a link to thread for white version.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 5, 2013)

kingkuma said:


> The white version of the rom can be found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240663
> I bought mine white one at android-sale.com and it works with this ROM. but its not at stock at the moment

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh.. I DID found it, thanks to you! Manuxo ROM for WHITE i5s. Not for Black, not for i5, correct?


>>>> Excuse me for my double post, was writing while you were answering to me!

Could be a good idea to specifiy in Thread Titles Version & Colour 
Goophone i5s ROM vXXX FOR WHITE VERSION ONLY 
Goophone i5s ROM vXXX FOR BLACK VERSION ONLY 
Goophone i5 ROM vXXX FOR WHITE VERSION ONLY
Goophone i5 ROM vXXX FOR BLACK VERSION ONLY


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

frupoli said:


> Ahhhhh.. I DID found it, thanks to you! Manuxo ROM for WHITE i5s. Not for Black, not for i5, correct?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is. Well, it is not actually made by Mano, it is his ROM ported for i5s (with kernel and drivers replaced from stock ROM).
In order to thank anyone who helped you, you'd better click (THANKS) button to the left of the post.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 5, 2013)

... Please excuse me for asking so many questions. Trying to understand differences to avoid problems. 
Being a total newbie @ Android matters, I already did a great job on my device (in my personal opinion) thanks to Manuxo ROM & to help that I received and I'm receiving in this forum.

I'll use "Thanks" as many times I can. Thanks to you for sharing this info & helping :good:


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

frupoli said:


> ... Please excuse me for asking so many questions. Trying to understand differences to avoid problems.

Click to collapse



Dear friend, you are doing everything absolutely correct. You better ask questions than try doing something by yourself and then asking for help to unbrick your device. Go forth!

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




frupoli said:


> Could be a good idea to specifiy in Thread Titles Version & Colour

Click to collapse



You are absolutely right, that would me much more convenient to everyone.
I think it's even better to make a groop for Goophone and combine all ROMs for it there. Don't know whether the moderators support this idea or not, but there are at least five threads for Goo.


----------



## nanou770 (Jun 5, 2013)

*HELP screen brick*

HELP:crying::crying:
my screen goophone i5S broke anyone know where I can get one

THANKS


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 5, 2013)

nanou770 said:


> HELP:crying::crying:
> my screen goophone i5S broke anyone know where I can get one
> 
> THANKS

Click to collapse



Unfortunately not because goo has its own specific screen glass which is incompatible with other chinese stuff and lower resolutiob makes it by-default incompatible with original apple spare parts
Look for someone who has bricked his phone and gave up trying to reanimate it. Keep in mind that both your and his sellers should be the same because otherwise you might probably get two different devices
You better consider it as a one-time purchase with a short lifetime though...

Regards,
Watslaw


----------



## jo139 (Jun 5, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> jo139 said:
> 
> 
> > No I didn't. I used mtkdroidtools to install cwm. Go to tab "root, backup, recovery". Choose "To use boot from phone". Press button "To create updates for modified recovery".
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



In case you didn't notice, I cleary said "No I didn't". Because you can brick your phone !
With mtkdroidtools you can modify your original recovery to cwm.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




macmaon said:


> Hello,
> Would you like explain step by step how can I install cwm with MtkDroidTools_v246?
> Can I download the recovery img and place it in specific mtkdroidtools folder?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Hi, these are the steps : 
Go to tab "root, backup, recovery". Choose "To use boot from phone". Press button "To create updates for modified recovery".

I used the same text like the labels and buttons


----------



## macmaon (Jun 5, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Hi, these are the steps :
> Go to tab "root, backup, recovery". Choose "To use boot from phone". Press button "To create updates for modified recovery".
> I used the same text like the labels and buttons

Click to collapse



Hello,
Sorry but not in my version (2.46)

Regards


----------



## kingkuma (Jun 6, 2013)

*shortcuts disappear in ios launcher*

Hi folks, 

Just wondering if anyone else has this issue too. 
When I set my i-OS launcher as default, some of the shortcut-Icons from previously installed programs / games, keeps disappearing. 
Only the shortcut disappears, the program however is still installed. 

can this be solved?

thanks in advance.
Kingkuma


----------



## culae (Jun 6, 2013)

*my Goophone white arrived (lightining) from dhgate.com (android-sale)*

i want to share my impressions with you:
after the first version of the Goophone i5 bought directly from the android-sale.com in black version and micro-USB connector
I ordered two white ones from dhgate.com
-one from efit which is still in the custom and I have to provide documents of the purchase and I will pay the custom fee (I am in Italy)
and the other one
-bought from android-sale in dhgate.com
-it took about one month to arrive
-no custom fee
-ROM with Play store and rooted
-lightning connector
General feeling:
-good internal speaker volume
-good external speaker volume
-good 3G reception just "out-from-the-box"
-no GPS signal
-total space 32GB (!!!) but in windows explorer I have two partitions: one of 8GB (I believe the SD card) and one of 2GB (the internal flash memory?)
-version 6.0.1 (9A33A) -- I don't know what is it!
-Model Number iPhone5
-Modem Firmware 05.15.68
-Build number is a long string of characters including "NO_POXIMITY"--- does it mean that it hasn't have a proximity sensor?
How do I know what kind of model I have in hands? I mean is it a i5 or i5S? how do I get the resolution of the display?
here are the problems I get with it (not very important though)
1. GPS not workind. solutions?
2. the radio FM works both in head-set and external speaker. I haven't found a way to cut the external speaker
3. I installed 3CX app for VoIP. It basically works 9 times out of 10 with the external speaker no matter what I choose from the menu ("earpiece" or "speaker")
4. I installed the unlock new apk and it installed the one of the android (with the circle for unlock). this morning I didn't get how to turn off the alarm set from this interface.
5. the music app is really BAD. I used the original iphone5 head-set and it is really BAD (absouletely no bass)! is it the phone or
IS THERE ANY APP FROM THE PLAY STORE TO HAVE THE POSSIBILITY TO LISTEN MUSIC IN DECENT CONDITIONS?


----------



## jimster32 (Jun 6, 2013)

Charaity said:


> how did you get white? it was out of stock when i try to order??? and price is back upto $139 now

Click to collapse






Watslaw said:


> Hi, jimster! You're gonna have a few impatient weeks and trembling hands when checking the tracking info!
> But what is the device you've ordered? Me and many people here who ordered their Goo i5s from android sale have MicroUSB hidden inside lightning-looking plug...

Click to collapse




So weird  - they put it up $10 to $139 the day after I purchased. I originally bought the black version off the website - but then after back and forth emails (because they said they can't do express shipping at the moment - so they refunded my shipping cost of 29.99 back to my credit card - annoying they dont have paypal anymore - bit dodgy actually) And while we were emailing eachother I asked if the black version had the lighting connector and not microusb - and they said "black version has microusb but white version has the lightning connector - so I said "can you send the white version instead then? is it in stock? because the website says "out of stock" - then they replied  "yes white version has been shipping with tracking number **********HK" 

Re the trembling hands checking the tracking info - can you please explain a little more? - but yes you are right - it has been 3 days since they said it was shipped and there is still no information displayed about the package when I enter the tracking number in the hk post website or other tracking websites.... should I worry? or is this normal or registered HK post?


----------



## frupoli (Jun 6, 2013)

culae said:


> i want to share my impressions with you:
> after the first version of the Goophone i5 bought directly from the android-sale.com in black version and micro-USB connector
> I ordered two white ones from dhgate.com
> [...] (I am in Italy)

Click to collapse



... Thanks for sharing infos... You are in my same situation (bought one black, probably going to buy more, and white versions)... I'm from Italy too (sent you a private message, did you receive?). :good: Let's stay in contact.

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




culae said:


> 1. GPS not workind. solutions?

Click to collapse



Remember I read on this thread. 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40171779&postcount=219

Manuxo wrote:

_Download the faster fix from the playstore.
Make it as system app with titanium backup pro
Choose your location with it (Europe, Asia, ETc.)
Open the mobile uncle tools
go to engineer mode
select yGPS
go outside and wait until the gps locks it signal_.

Try and let us know.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 6, 2013)

jimster32 said:


> So weird...

Click to collapse



Yepp, it is really that hard buying something from China sellers. They make you drown in floods and waves of empty words, and you have to make huge effort to sort out what is correct and what is not..
And yes, the black i5s from them comes with microUSB. Comparing to i5, it has worse screen resolution, but speakers are much better.


jimster32 said:


> should I worry? or is this normal or registered HK post?

Click to collapse



It is more than normal, don't worry, it may take up to 5 days to appear in tracking info.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 6, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> ...And yes, the black i5s [...]. Comparing to i5, it has worse screen resolution, but speakers are much better.

Click to collapse



... So you are saying that I5S has BETTER audio than I5 ? Are you "sure" about this? Do you mean... Audio for normal calls? 

I ask because, in my i5s, audio for calls seems low, as many other users told. 
And I was wondering if i5 could be better under this aspect....


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 6, 2013)

frupoli said:


> ... So you are saying that I5S has BETTER audio than I5 ? Are you "sure" about this? Do you mean... Audio for normal calls?
> I ask because, in my i5s, audio for calls seems low, as many other users told.
> And I was wondering if i5 could be better under this aspect....

Click to collapse



The sound volume is low a bit, but you can increase it in Engineer mode (access it in appropriate way for your phone, go to Audio - Sound enhancement - Normal Mode - Parameter 6 - set value to 1).
I have... I had both i5 and i5s. i5 died today, i5s was presented to my colleague. But when they were alive, I've noticed that ringer volume and loudspeaker volume in i5s were at usable level, and in i5 - too low; I couldn't even use loudspeaker because nothing could be heard.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 6, 2013)

So, in your experience, youd had more problems with loudspeaker with i5. Worse than i5s.


Watslaw said:


> The sound volume is low a bit, but you can increase it in Engineer mode (access it in appropriate way for your phone, go to Audio - Sound enhancement - Headphone - Parameter 6 - set value to 1).

Click to collapse



It's not clear to me what does "engineer mode" mean.
I only find 3 volumes to verify: 
Settings > Audio > Volumes > Music > volume is max
Settings > Audio > Volumes > Ring & notifications > volume is max
Settings > Audio > Volumes > Alarms> volume is max


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 6, 2013)

frupoli said:


> It's not clear to me what does "engineer mode" mean.

Click to collapse



Check the first post in this thread:
*2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#**
Open the dialer and dial this number - voila! You're in Engineer Mode.
But I must warn you: *DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING THERE UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DO!*
BTW I've fixed a mistake in my manual - you should change Parameter 6 for NORMAL MODE.

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




frupoli said:


> So, in your experience, youd had more problems with loudspeaker with i5. Worse than i5s.

Click to collapse



Exactly.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 6, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Check the first post in this thread:
> *2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#**

Click to collapse



Done 




Watslaw said:


> Audio - Sound enhancement - Headphone - Parameter 6 - set value to 1).

Click to collapse



Not found.
There are:
Audio > Normal mode
Audio > Headset mode
Audio > Loudspeaker mode
Audio > Speech Enhancement
Audio > Debug Info
Audio > Speech Logger
Audio > Audio Logger

Similar to whato you told me, I found this:
*Audio > Speech enhancement> LoudSpeaker Mode ____ Parameter 6 _____ Value* 0-65535 (value is now 400)

Is that value "400" that I should change?


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 6, 2013)

frupoli said:


> *Audio > Speech enhancement> LoudSpeaker Mode ____ Parameter 6 _____ Value* 0-65535 (value is now 400)
> Is that value "400" that I should change?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is. But in another path:
*Audio > Speech Enhancement > Normal Mode > Parameter 6*, set Value from 400 to 1. Tap 'Set' button.
Unfortunately I don't have the phone now so I have to remember it and may make mistakes in exact names or sequences of actions. But it is there.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 6, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> *Audio > Speech Enhancement > Normal Mode > Parameter 6*, set Value from 400 to 1. Tap 'Set' button.

Click to collapse



Done. Thank you. 
Tried with one telephone call, don't think I will notice the difference. I guess it's hardware related. 

You can say it's a low volume call, you have to "press" the phone to your ear to better understand the voice.


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 6, 2013)

frupoli said:


> Tried with one telephone call, don't think I will notice the difference.

Click to collapse



Did you restart the phone?
I also didn't notice much difference, but in some cases it is really better heard. Anyway, the speaker inside is a real piece of crap; you better replace it with any compatible (it seems to me Nokia speaker fits there) if you know how to do it.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 6, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Did you restart the phone?
> I also didn't notice much difference, but in some cases it is really better heard.

Click to collapse



I restarted, and I will test in next calls. 



Watslaw said:


> ...you better replace it with any compatible (it seems to me Nokia speaker fits there) if you know how to do it.

Click to collapse



... I don't know how to do, but I don't want to! Read in this thread that's absolutely not easy to open & re-pack and close the chassis. Don't think it is worthwhile. :cyclops:


----------



## jimster32 (Jun 6, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Yepp, it is really that hard buying something from China sellers. They make you drown in floods and waves of empty words, and you have to make huge effort to sort out what is correct and what is not..
> And yes, the black i5s from them comes with microUSB. Comparing to i5, it has worse screen resolution, but speakers are much better.
> It is more than normal, don't worry, it may take up to 5 days to appear in tracking info.

Click to collapse




YES!! The tracking number appeared today! Looks like everything will be ok! 







One question: Has anyone here ordered to UK recently? and if so - did you have any customs charges? or did arrive with zero customs charge? I really hope I don't have to pay a bunch extra... I told them to label it as "gift" or "accessories" so hopefully it will come through...


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 6, 2013)

frupoli said:


> Read in this thread that's absolutely not easy to open & re-pack and close the chassis. Don't think it is worthwhile. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Please believe me it's a piece of cake! Just a few minutes - and you're in. And the way out is as simple... 
If my Goo wakes up after reanimation, I'll replace all speakers inside. And will let you know on results.


----------



## fuzzylogic10 (Jun 6, 2013)

*spare parts*

sup guys

i'm kinda new here, so a little bit of n00b guidance wouldnt hurt 

recently i just bought myself a set of goophone i5 from china, it took 3 whole weeks (almost shot myself for the time that it took) to get to indonesia where i live. and surprisingly, it really lived up to its internet hype. everything was awesome, the interface, the camera, the solid feel of the build, basically everything was good.

until i learnt that the phone has a malfunctioned sd card built into it. it kinda turned me off for a bit, but i thought what the hell, i was going to upgrade the sd card's capacity regardless of the fact that it is broken or not. 

so i went out to buy a set of smartphone opening tools ( pentalobe screws, pryer, suction cup) that is saw on youtube. and a brand new 32gig sd card which was perfect.

i prepared everything, from tools and materials that i need up to the method in how to open it appropriately. and i thought everything was going to be fine, and it turns out i have never been so wrong.

i did everything just as the guy in youtube vid did. but instead of getting the phone to open elegantly, all i did was breaking the lcd & digitizer of the phone. which leads me into a state of confusion which i am experiencing right this very moment.


my question is:

WHERE CAN I GET A REPLACEMENT FOR MY LCD SCREEN? :crying:

i've googled everywhere,
i even stumbled upon some guys asking the same thing in this forum in which the thread starter "manuxo" have replied stating that the spareparts can be found in "thecheapcoice.com" 
and ive tried to contact them a couple of times only to find that they dont have any interest in replying my cry for help.


so guys, please help a guy out here.. how can i get spare parts for this phone? 


i've thought about getting a screen set for my phone with the one from the original iphone 5 instead, but i found that it would actually be more expensive than the money i spent buying my phone in brand new condition. and it doesnt even guarantee that the apple original replacement would even fit my phone..

so once again guys, please help me :crying::crying:


----------



## Sebrever (Jun 6, 2013)

frupoli said:


> ... Thanks for sharing infos... You are in my same situation (bought one black, probably going to buy more, and white versions)... I'm from Italy too (sent you a private message, did you receive?). :good: Let's stay in contact.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Following these steps, my GPS still does not work in Europe? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 6, 2013)

jimster32 said:


> YES!! The tracking number appeared today! Looks like everything will be ok!

Click to collapse



Congratulations! But it's only the very beginning of a long way... 
I heard guys from UK telling they didn't have to pay any fee. But you'd better check that out in your postal office. Or just don't show any anxiety and simply wait for delivery - you'll get a notice if something is required from you to receive it.

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




fuzzylogic10 said:


> WHERE CAN I GET A REPLACEMENT FOR MY LCD SCREEN? :crying:
> i've thought about getting a screen set for my phone with the one from the original iphone 5 instead

Click to collapse



Original iPhone 5 screen won't fit, it has absolutely other resolution and is different in form.
I was told you should look for new screen at ali, and I've also asked my supplier in China to find out whether it's possible to find screens.
Will keep you updated on her response.


----------



## kingkuma (Jun 6, 2013)

*disappearing icons in IOS-skin (launcher)*

Hi folks, 

When I set my goophone white I5s default launcher to iOS-skin, ICONS of previously installed programs/games keep disappearing. 
I have posted this before, but seriously???... nobody has this issue? 

Kingkuma


----------



## kingkuma (Jun 7, 2013)

*Goophone Cable Issue*

Maybe it's good to mention again, that the Original APPLE lightning Cable DO NOT work on this Goophone.  And vice versa.
After a few days my cable refused to work, and i tried several original Apple lightning cables and they just didn't work. Also i bought a third-party lightnig cable. This one didnt work aswell. 

I did some research about the cable.
Although my Goophone i5s (white) has a lightning connector and the cable looks 100% the same as a lightning cable. It's not the real thing.
As the real lightning cable has a microchip in the connector. The Goophone cable doesn't have it. 

The goophone cable has 4 wires which are very poorly!! soldered to a tiny circuit board inside the lightning connector. No lightning "authentification" chips or whatsoever. 
On the third-party cable i saw 2 chips on the circuit board. I assumed these were cloned authentication chips, which apple has in the original cable. 
Also, I was so shocked about the quality of soldering, it amazed me that it ever worked in the first place. The 4 wires inside were so badly stripped that they could short circuit. That is why windows USB-connecting sound kept going on and off. 

If your Goophone doesn't charge anymore, it's highly possible that your wires inside your cable has come loose or are short-circuited. 
I haven't found an website yet, where to buy cheap compatible goophone cables.

Some of them use this goophone method, and some have the cloned authentication chip in it. Even sellers dont know about it.


----------



## kingkuma (Jun 7, 2013)

*Tip: TURN on soft keys*

Don't know if this has been posted yet. 

Coming from a android device (galaxy s1), i really miss the back and menu button. 
Especially when running android apps, a back-button is very handy. 
Surely you can use this easy-touch thing which is pre-installed. 

I found a better solution on the web. 

You can enable soft keys to make your goophone easier to use. 

1. Open the build.prop file in your system folder using the text editor in Root Explorer. (for example ES FILE EXPLORER)
   Make sure you give is root access.  
2. At the bottom on the file enter the following text ‘qemu.hw.mainkeys=0’
3. Save, exit and restart your phone.
4. You should now have the onscreen soft touch buttons

Note. For me it only works in android-skin launcher !!

credits go to someone on the web..


----------



## culae (Jun 7, 2013)

*is it esential to be titanium backup PRO?*



Manuxo said:


> Download the faster fix from the playstore.
> Make it as system app with titanium backup pro
> Choose your location with it (Europe, Asia, ETc.)
> Open the mobile uncle tools
> ...

Click to collapse



isn't it working with the free version of titanium backup?


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 7, 2013)

culae said:


> isn't it working with the free version of titanium backup?

Click to collapse



I tried at a phone w/o Titanium Backup embedded in ROM - downloaded free version of Titanium - and it also worked for me.
I dunno the difference between paid and free versions thus.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## culae (Jun 7, 2013)

*GPS problem*



Sebrever said:


> Manuxo wrote:
> ...
> Download the faster fix from the playstore.
> Make it as system app with titanium backup *PRO*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Watslaw
how do I make the "faster fix" a system app with Titanium Backup?


----------



## jo139 (Jun 7, 2013)

macmaon said:


> Hello,
> Sorry but not in my version (2.46)
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Looks the same, but you have connect your (rooted) phone to see the other options. The options are where you have now "to choose boot.img"


----------



## frupoli (Jun 7, 2013)

kingkuma said:


> You can enable soft keys to make your goophone easier to use.
> 
> 1. Open the build.prop file in your system folder using the text editor in Root Explorer. (for example ES FILE EXPLORER)
> Make sure you give is root access.
> ...

Click to collapse



*HELP*. I read this instuctions and - believe me - did everuthing very carefully. I was in IOS-style mode. Open, modified and saved build.prop. Rebooted. MY BAD. At reboot it tries to start in IOS mode, with apple logo, when it is comes to main screen menu (desktop) it sais "The app "Application Starting" is anomally blocked" and no applications start and the error message pops out agagin and again. HELP please.

*I'm crying. *


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 7, 2013)

culae said:


> I really HAVE TO use the PRO version. and two: how do I make the "faster fix" a system app with Tit.BAK?

Click to collapse



As I've already told you - for me it worked with NO in both cases.
And there's another application which can help you to make FasterFix a system app - MobileUncle Tools.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




frupoli said:


> *HELP*. I read this instuctions and - believe me - did everuthing very carefully. I was in IOS-style mode. Open, modified and saved build.prop. Rebooted. MY BAD. At reboot it tries to start in IOS mode, with apple logo, when it is comes to main screen menu (desktop) it sais "The app "Application Starting" is anomally blocked" and no applications start and the error message pops out agagin and again. HELP please.
> 
> *I'm crying. *

Click to collapse



Stop crying
Wipe your tears
Wipe your hands (because you should not touch the phone with hands wet)
Boot to CWM mode by pressing and holding VOLUME- and POWER. Try several times between reboot cycles, and you'll succeed in.
Restore your ROM (if you have a copy on your SD card)
Try and tell about results. If you fail with items 4 or 5 - use needle to reset your phone (window between camera and flash), press POWER until it powers down, and then re-flash the firmware with SP Flash Tools.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 7, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> Stop crying
> Wipe your tears
> Wipe your hands (because you should not touch the phone with hands wet)
> Boot to CWM mode by pressing and holding VOLUME- and POWER. Try several times between reboot cycles, and you'll succeed in.
> ...

Click to collapse



1 - stopped
2 - wiped tears
2bis - wanted to knock my head on the wall, but didn't 
3 - wiped hands and went home to my pc
4 - realized I had no restore ROM, so I prepared to reflash ... as I did with manuxo ROM
5 - DONEEEEEEE everything was ok. THANKS for your help!

PS: why don't add to FIRST POST of this thread this "emergency reset" you told about: "to reset your phone (window between camera and flash), press POWER until it powers down," It seem important to me!


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 7, 2013)

frupoli said:


> THANKS for your help!

Click to collapse



Not at all :angel: There's a small button for thanks to the left...


----------



## frupoli (Jun 7, 2013)

frupoli said:


> PS: why don't add to FIRST POST of this thread this "emergency reset" you told about: "to reset your phone (window between camera and flash), press POWER until it powers down," It seem important to me!

Click to collapse



... Is this a standard thing in Android world? And... How could I have done a backup, so that I could restore by CWM?



Watslaw said:


> Not at all :angel: There's a small button for thanks to the left...

Click to collapse



Done for you, my friend.  Always good advices from you.

Could be useful to understand if procedure was defective because of my fault / error (possible), OR the procedure IS incorrect as described, in that second case could be better to ... clear those indications...to avoid other users to cry like me 

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




Manuxo said:


> DONATE

Click to collapse



Wanted to thank you manuxo, and trying to help and improve your work & development ROM & thread about this device...

I decided to donate a symbolic amount for you, just equal to  what I'd call, in my country, two coffee for me & you. Just as I would invite you to drink a coffee together. Hope I will take some other good coffees with you, soon.
Thank you man


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 7, 2013)

frupoli said:


> ... Is this a standard thing in Android world? And... How could I have done a backup, so that I could restore by CWM?

Click to collapse



No, these steps are checked and proven at GooPhone only. Please use Titanium Backup to make a backup copy of your system settings, applications and their settings (there's an appropriate menu item) before making any system changes (such as editing system files, removing apps by root etc.) that can possibly or probably lead to system crash. And have a zip file of ROM ready at your SD card in case something goes wrong - this will make your recovery process easy and flawless. I did this each time and had no issues.
Even moving to new ROM is same as easy. But when trying a ROM from other developer, I don't think it's a good idea to restore system settings - choose only apps+their settings in ordert to avoid any issues.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 7, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> ....use needle to reset your phone (window between camera and flash).....

Click to collapse



Is this a standard procedure? Or it's related to this device?
 What does this reset cause to the system? Reset software to factory status? (the same software level as when the device came to me for the first time?)


----------



## culae (Jun 7, 2013)

*how to make "faster fix" a system app?*



Watslaw said:


> As I've already told you - for me it worked with NO in both cases.
> And there's another application which can help you to make FasterFix a system app - MobileUncle Tools.
> thank you, wlastaw. the problem wasn't that i cannot find the titanium backup app. I already installed it. the problem is
> I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE "FASTER FIX" A SYSTEM APP
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 7, 2013)

frupoli said:


> Is this a standard procedure? Or it's related to this device?
> What does this reset cause to the system? Reset software to factory status? (the same software level as when the device came to me for the first time?)

Click to collapse



I might be wrong if I guess it makes a sort of factory reset with formatting cache, data and probably dalvik cache. Didn't check it by myself to be sure what exactly it does but I know that helps to make a reset for a stuck loading device.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 7, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> I might be wrong if I guess it makes a sort of factory reset with formatting cache, data and probably dalvik cache. Didn't check it by myself to be sure what exactly it does but I know that helps to make a reset for a stuck loading device.

Click to collapse



But where can I read something about this button? Something about this procedure? Nothing I found into Goophone docs ... How can someone suppose to find and use that "reset button" without any type of documentation or instructions?


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 7, 2013)

frupoli said:


> But where can I read something about this button? Something about this procedure? Nothing I found into Goophone docs ... How can someone suppose to find and use that "reset button" without any type of documentation or instructions?

Click to collapse



Maybe because this button is not intended for everyday use? 
I knew that function even before my Goo arrived. Maybe because I was initially heading more for modding than for using this gadget as a phone...


----------



## fodorvincent (Jun 8, 2013)

*Black screen*

I have a big problem. I Download the ROM, I Download the Flash Tool, IExtract the *.RAR file and do everything as it was written. But when i finish then I could not turn it on me Goophone. Turn on but is only black screen. Any idea for this problem? What i miss? What i do wrong? How fix this problem? Or how i reistal me Goophone i5s? Thank you your answer.


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jun 8, 2013)

nanou770 said:


> thank you for the rom :good::good::victory::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:
> 
> but how to change the logo of the application video by the logo of application
> youtube

Click to collapse



I modified the rom so that touching the video-icon launches the videoplayer and that touching the YouTube-icon launches YouTube!


----------



## nanou770 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Hello*



ArnoJeroen said:


> I modified the rom so that touching the video-icon launches the videoplayer and that touching the YouTube-icon launches YouTube!

Click to collapse



Message to date there has long


----------



## AngSanley (Jun 9, 2013)

Cyanogenmod 10 would be great for this phone!!


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 10, 2013)

fodorvincent said:


> I have a big problem. I Download the ROM, I Download the Flash Tool, IExtract the *.RAR file and do everything as it was written. But when i finish then I could not turn it on me Goophone. Turn on but is only black screen. Any idea for this problem? What i miss? What i do wrong? How fix this problem? Or how i reistal me Goophone i5s? Thank you your answer.

Click to collapse



Dear *fodorvincent*,
You've flashed your device with the ROM that doesn't suit it. this is not a tragedy at all, but a sort of pain in the ass.
Have you done a backup of your ROM before flashing? This is a MUST procedure before continue because there's a huge amount of fake GooPhones with different hardware inside.
A little offtop: Everybody please do not try to persuade the others that you have a REAL GooPhone because it is difficult-to-impossible to buy ORIGINAL GooPhone outside China. At best you might have a well-made copy of GooPhone with similar hardware. At worst - a poor-made copy with an incompatible hardware. I hope everybody knows that a REAL GooPhone i5s has 960x540 screen resolution but not 854x480 like most of you have here. Don't believe? Check this out at official website www.goophone.hk
So we have a development thread for some device called GooPhone but being not a GooPhone for real.
And before trying to apply ROMs listed here to your device please double check yours is compatible with it, I mean, you better ask questions or read the whole thread *before* clicking Download button and plugging cable in.
As I've already said before, you should have made a full backup. If you don't have - write to the seller and ask for ROM image from him. And please publish here the hardware details you definitely know about your gadget. Better use MTK Droid Tools and post a screenshot here. We'll see what you have and will try to help you with.


----------



## fodorvincent (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you your answer.Watslaw I buy in this site fastcardtech.com. So this is a fake Goophon :crying: I wrote them now i'm waiting the answer.


----------



## frupoli (Jun 10, 2013)

Watslaw said:


> And please publish here the hardware details you definitely know about your gadget. Better use MTK Droid Tools and post a screenshot here. We'll see what you have and will try to help you with.

Click to collapse



... For example:



 host immagini 


url immagine


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 10, 2013)

*post the rom*



ArnoJeroen said:


> I modified the rom so that touching the video-icon launches the videoplayer and that touching the YouTube-icon launches YouTube!

Click to collapse



Nice job can you post it for download please


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 10, 2013)

frupoli said:


> ... For example:

Click to collapse



Yes, yes, exactly this way! For those who don't know - this is MobileUncle app.
But the one problem is MobileUncle also uses build.prop which can also be modified by unfair manufacturer; so the best to real result will be received when you detect hardware with MTK Droid Tools on PC.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 11, 2013)

Do not post links to warez.  

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## LexaKolpakov (Jun 11, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> I modified the rom so that touching the video-icon launches the videoplayer and that touching the YouTube-icon launches YouTube!

Click to collapse



how?


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jun 11, 2013)

LexaKolpakov said:


> how?

Click to collapse



Modified the launcher.apk and reset the phone.
I am going to try to include all my modifications into an new rom, but this is new for me so I am still in an learning curve.


----------



## macmaon (Jun 11, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> Modified the launcher.apk and reset the phone.
> I am going to try to include all my modifications into an new rom, but this is new for me so I am still in an learning curve.

Click to collapse



Hello,
Would you add the Google calendar sync if possible ?
Thank you in advance


----------



## flavien317 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello,
I have recieved the goophone i5s for my mother, but the rom have many default for french poeple. so, i have an idea, exemple, sms/contact... have some part in english. So i have an idea, delete this bad app and replace by playstore app with ios style, its posssible ?
Thx


----------



## Garrafone (Jun 12, 2013)

Its possible to update icon package to ios7??


----------



## frupoli (Jun 12, 2013)

PHONE > FAVORITES: Has anyone problems with favorites? My problem: I ADD a contact to favorites. It works, the contact appears in Favorites. When I switch OFF and ON my phone, it does not appear any more in Favorites.

My Favorites list is always empty after OFF / ON of my phone. Why? Am I so newbie that I did not found a "SAVE" option to the list?


----------



## culae (Jun 12, 2013)

culae said:


> Watslaw said:
> 
> 
> > As I've already told you - for me it worked with NO in both cases.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## smithdj (Jun 12, 2013)

Garrafone said:


> Its possible to update icon package to ios7??

Click to collapse



Hi, here is modified Ilauncher.apk with any ios7 icons and wallpaper  http: //sdrv.ms/17H4Vvq
Copy to system/app and set permissions






Enjoy


----------



## nanou770 (Jun 12, 2013)

*lockscreen ios 7*



smithdj said:


> Hi, here is modified Ilauncher.apk with any ios7 icons and wallpaper  http: //sdrv.ms/17H4Vvq
> Copy to system/app and set permissions
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






for the lockscreen donwload:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.picoedit.ios.iphone.lock#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLnBpY29lZGl0Lmlvcy5pcGhvbmUubG9jayJdhttps://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.picoedit.ios.iphone.lock#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLnBpY29lZGl0Lmlvcy5pcGhvbmUubG9jayJd
screenshot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks:good:


----------



## agusxd (Jun 13, 2013)

*Change icons*



smithdj said:


> Hi, here is modified Ilauncher.apk with any ios7 icons and wallpaper  http: //sdrv.ms/17H4Vvq
> Copy to system/app and set permissions
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you change the icons? I'm trying to change the icons of some apps like twitter or whatsapp.


----------



## smithdj (Jun 14, 2013)

agusxd said:


> How did you change the icons? I'm trying to change the icons of some apps like twitter or whatsapp.

Click to collapse



Hi, you can edit the icon for any application. You have to extract the original apk of the application, find the original icon (located in the "res") to exchange it for the one you want and wrap application again.
Then you replace that modified the original apk, set permissions and it is


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 14, 2013)

Just as a sort of notice: let this tweak be only a tweak because it breaks up the whole sleek-looking IOS 6 interface.
It doesn't worth being included in ROM.
I'm against that.


----------



## agusxd (Jun 14, 2013)

smithdj said:


> Hi, you can edit the icon for any application. You have to extract the original apk of the application, find the original icon (located in the "res") to exchange it for the one you want and wrap application again.
> Then you replace that modified the original apk, set permissions and it is

Click to collapse



But i don´t want to modify the apk. I want to modify the launcher.apk to show a different icon. Is that possible?


----------



## nanou770 (Jun 14, 2013)

*help*

Can someone post the maps installed version of goophone I5S ROM FOR BLACK VERSION because I delete, I can not seem to reinstall it and I do not want to restore my phone.

thanks:good:


----------



## agusxd (Jun 14, 2013)

*Maps*



nanou770 said:


> Can someone post the maps installed version of goophone I5S ROM FOR BLACK VERSION because I delete, I can not seem to reinstall it and I do not want to restore my phone.
> 
> thanks:good:

Click to collapse



View attachment Maps_6.14.2.apk


----------



## dafunkk (Jun 15, 2013)

Is imposible to me to install the room i bricked the phone 2 times , can someone of us explain me step by step? :crying:


----------



## agusxd (Jun 16, 2013)

dafunkk said:


> Is imposible to me to install the room i bricked the phone 2 times , can someone of us explain me step by step? :crying:

Click to collapse



Copy it to system/app and set permissions

Sent from my iPhone5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## macmaon (Jun 17, 2013)

*Sync with Google calendar*

Hello everybody,
I ask my question again and again 
Do you have a solution to synchronize this I5S phone with google calendar?
or do you know an other way ?
Thank you very much :fingers-crossed:


----------



## agusxd (Jun 17, 2013)

agusxd said:


> But i don´t want to modify the apk. I want to modify the launcher.apk to show a different icon. Is that possible?

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 20, 2013)

*gps fix*



culae said:


> Thank you Watslaw
> how do I make the "faster fix" a system app with Titanium Backup?

Click to collapse



For me it worked with root explorer
  Dowload the fasterfix apk 
  Put it on sdcard
  With root explorer move fasterfix to system/app folder and set permissons
  Reboot phone and thats it

If you want both apk send me a pm and i will give you the links

here are the links
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5p06vpirou8b8g/pXLoGYS8uV



Hope this will help you
Sorry for my bad english

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




Sebrever said:


> Hi .. I can not run the GPS of my i5S ... I followed the steps in this thread to set up and does not work, does not detect satellites ... Any other suggestions to fix it?

Click to collapse



if you made fasterfix a system app  open it and choose your location, if your country isn´t on preloaded location, choose costume and write your country name than do all the steps  with mobileuncle tools.
It takes a bit to lock satelites.

Sorry my bad english


----------



## Drazzt (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I want to enable "services" in accesibility options, ¿anyone know how to?

I have tried to decompile settings.apk with apktool but didn't work (framework-res.apk it's ok), can you help me manuxo?

thanks


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 21, 2013)

*same problem*



Drazzt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to enable "services" in accesibility options, ¿anyone know how to?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. Wanted to install Iphone notifications and i can´t acess the services in accesibility options.
Also anyone tried to install Google Play services? I tried but it says that is incompatible...
Same apps like Hangouts (google talk) dosen´t work with out this....


----------



## Watslaw (Jun 21, 2013)

Drazzt said:


> I have tried to decompile settings.apk with apktool but didn't work (framework-res.apk it's ok), can you help me manuxo?

Click to collapse



This issue is still not solved for all GooPhone ROMs. Compilation fails, and noone still managed to work it over.


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 22, 2013)

*goolge play*



macmaon said:


> Hello everybody,
> I ask my question again and again
> Do you have a solution to synchronize this I5S phone with google calendar?
> or do you know an other way ?
> Thank you very much :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



We nedd to have in the rom the google play services and in manuxo rom i think dosen´t have

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




ArnoJeroen said:


> Modified the launcher.apk and reset the phone.
> I am going to try to include all my modifications into an new rom, but this is new for me so I am still in an learning curve.

Click to collapse



hello how is your work in the rom going?

Does anyone have the latest play store instaled?
My play store dosen´t update.....


----------



## macmaon (Jun 22, 2013)

rt1010 said:


> We nedd to have in the rom the google play services and in manuxo rom i think dosen´t have.....

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer.
Is there another solution to sync with Google Calendar?
Even manually?

regards


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 22, 2013)

*google calendar*



macmaon said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> Is there another solution to sync with Google Calendar?
> Even manually?
> 
> regards

Click to collapse



I think there is no way to do the sync because we don´t have Googlecalendarsync.apk in the rom


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 22, 2013)

Where can I buy a GooPhone i5s with the apple logo? I know about Android-sale but they don't accept PayPal. So is there anywhere that sells one and accepts PayPal? 

I found one on eBay, but the seller told me its plastic and has no apple logo. Aka both deal breakers 

I hope someone knows of a place! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AngSanley (Jun 22, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Where can I buy a GooPhone i5s with the apple logo? I know about Android-sale but they don't accept PayPal. So is there anywhere that sells one and accepts PayPal?
> 
> I found one on eBay, but the seller told me its plastic and has no apple logo. Aka both deal breakers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deal with it. Use your card.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 22, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> Deal with it. Use your card.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There site only has Western Union as a payment method. Not doing that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 22, 2013)

does anyone had instaled *cwm? *is it in english? what´s the password to unzip the archive?


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 23, 2013)

Does someone have problems with camera. the flash dosn´t turn on automatically?


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone using a Lifeproof Fre with it?

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jun 23, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Where can I buy a GooPhone i5s with the apple logo? I know about Android-sale but they don't accept PayPal. So is there anywhere that sells one and accepts PayPal?
> 
> I found one on eBay, but the seller told me its plastic and has no apple logo. Aka both deal breakers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can buy from Android-sales via DHGate.com. DHGate offers buyer-protection.
http://www.dhgate.com/product/goophone-i5s-4-inch-screen-dual-core-cpu/159718317.html#s1-22-1


----------



## Manuxo (Jun 25, 2013)

*New phone is going to be released*

Look at this people!

New chinese phone is going to be released!
And this one is really good!!

1.5GHZ Quad-Core Turbo Processor
1GB RAM + 8GB ROM
13 MP rear camera + 5.0 MP front camera
Floating function 
720p FHD 1920* 1080p display
Dual SIM
Android 4.2

Price: $249.99

XDA Thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42931299#post42931299


----------



## Drazzt (Jun 25, 2013)

Manuxo said:


> Look at this people!
> 
> New chinese phone is going to be released!
> And this one is really good!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Manuxo, nice to see you here!

Are you still working with I5S? I know you have work a lot with Goophone I5 but this phone need love too! 


I want to see mail badges but doesn't work, ¿is it normal? If I try to convert to system app fasterfix , the PlayStore shows an error and I can't run it again (i have try reboot but issue persist) 
Is it possible to apply some improvements from goophone I5 ROM to this phone?

Thanks


----------



## sfzero_99 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Fido data network no workie*



Drazzt said:


> Hello Manuxo, nice to see you here!
> 
> Are you still working with I5S? I know you have work a lot with Goophone I5 but this phone need love too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I had the same issue, i found that i had to go to the settings and do a reset to get google playstore back. and to get programs that where installed before the reset to work again, you have to reinstall them, then uninstall them and install them again to work. Hope that helps.


Now to my issues, i can get Fido voice and text messaging to work, but network data shows "R" as in roaming. And under network information, it'll say that it's roaming on Rogers 2g network. I tried to change the APN to Fido, but it still list it as roaming on Rogers. Roger's own Fido so they use the same network. I tried to put in a Rogers sim card and only "E"  as in Edge would work, i know Rogers 3g network works on wcdma 850/1900. and under listing, our goophone i5s is listed as WCDMA 850/2000 (2100 on the android-sale website, but 2000 listed in engineer mode) And as for gps, can't get it to work at all, i tried to install fasterfix, but it pops up as black screen only, and if i make it a system app, google store stops working and i have to do a factory reset to get play store to work again. (side note, for Canadians, i tried telus and bell network sims, but those two network would show no service, only got rogers network to work. and someone earlier said virgin mobile also doesn't work, which uses bell network)

BTW, bought this black version from android-sales, goophone i5s, micro usb, has all the logos under the sticker. and also, no iphone 5 screen protectors fit, the earpiece speaker isn't exactly correctly located... And Vancouver Canada is my location and Fido is my carrier provider. Any help would be great.


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 25, 2013)

*links*



macmaon said:


> Hello everybody,
> I ask my question again and again
> Do you have a solution to synchronize this I5S phone with google calendar?
> or do you know an other way ?
> Thank you very much :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



here is link for both apk


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5p06vpirou8b8g/pXLoGYS8uV


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## sfzero_99 (Jun 26, 2013)

*mvno*



buitrez said:


> Yeah, it works with Vodafone SIM Card and i dont have to do anything, but when i insert pepehone card (MVNO) i only can use calls but 3g doesnt appear

Click to collapse





antonylan said:


> The soluce is to put a workind 3G Sim Card (In France "Orange" operator for exemple) or Vodafone in your case, go to the settings APNs an create a new APN with your MVNO settings, and save.
> 
> It will not appear but it is saved in the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





buitrez said:


> Thanks, i already fixed my problem but the solution is other, i will post it soon i have to traduce it

Click to collapse




how did you get your MVNO to work? I can't get mine, Fido to, it's based off Rogers network. i put in Fido's APN, and rebooted a few times, but it still says its roaming. any help would be great. At this point i'll settle for 2G Edge if i could.


----------



## macmaon (Jun 26, 2013)

rt1010 said:


> here is link for both apk
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5p06vpirou8b8g/pXLoGYS8uV

Click to collapse



Hello,
Thank you for your answer but I don't see what you mean.
My problem is how to sync Google Calendar with the I5S ?

Thank you for you help
Regards


----------



## rt1010 (Jun 26, 2013)

*sorry *



macmaon said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for your answer but I don't see what you mean.
> My problem is how to sync Google Calendar with the I5S ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry i wanted to reply other post not yours.
To sync google calender we nedd to port Googlesynccalendar.apk to this rom
Wope that manuxo are workimg on it....

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




Drazzt said:


> Hello Manuxo, nice to see you here!
> 
> Are you still working with I5S? I know you have work a lot with Goophone I5 but this phone need love too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello.
For me worked like this (in portugal)

For me it worked with root explorer
Dowload the fasterfix apk 
Put it on sdcard
With root explorer move fasterfix to system/app folder and set permissons
Reboot phone and thats it

then follow the manuxo steps 

here are the links
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k5p06vpirou8b8g/pXLoGYS8uV

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




kingkuma said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has this issue too.
> When I set my i-OS launcher as default, some of the shortcut-Icons from previously installed programs / games, keeps disappearing.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to move the apk to phone memory insted of sd card.


----------



## AngSanley (Jun 26, 2013)

For some reason maybe I loaded TW Framework and then SamsungApps.apk and SamsungAppsUNA3.apk and then you have functional iPhroid phone with Touchwiz View... umm.. maybe you need to mod the framework and switch to holo view via dialler 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Drazzt (Jun 26, 2013)

How you did it?


AngSanley said:


> For some reason maybe I loaded TW Framework and then SamsungApps.apk and SamsungAppsUNA3.apk and then you have functional iPhroid phone with Touchwiz View... umm.. maybe you need to mod the framework and switch to holo view via dialler
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## macmaon (Jun 27, 2013)

*ear speaker calling*

Hello,
Do you have a solution to this problem :
When I'm calling the volume of ear speaker is too low.
I don't hear correctly.

Thank you for your help.
Regards


----------



## Mattx94 (Jun 27, 2013)

hello guys, I wanted to ask ... how do you get "the experience of stock google" on this terminal?


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 27, 2013)

Mattx94 said:


> hello guys, I wanted to ask ... how do you get "the experience of stock google" on this terminal?

Click to collapse



If you mean switch from the iOS theme to Stock, there is a code that you type into the phone app 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattx94 (Jun 27, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> If you mean switch from the iOS theme to Stock, there is a code that you type into the phone app
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it's that *#*#3646633#*#*  ?


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 27, 2013)

Mattx94 said:


> it's that *#*#3646633#*#*  ?

Click to collapse



It's *#12369#*


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattx94 (Jun 27, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> It's *#12369#*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no no, I meant everything, for example, the interface settings


like this


----------



## AngSanley (Jun 28, 2013)

Mattx94 said:


> no no, I meant everything, for example, the interface settings
> 
> 
> like this

Click to collapse



Replace the iOS settings with stock JB / CM 10 settings

Btw can someone port CM10 to this device!? MIUI sounds great too. Maybe I can do it but here the internet is crap. 60KB/s, so I can't sync repos

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## mikeym41240 (Jun 29, 2013)

*android-sale*

If i were any of you guys looking to buy a goo-phone,i would avoid android-sale like the plague.I bought a i5s off of them and the screen was glitched.They advised me to send it back for a return,i did and i still havent gotten my replacement.They have had it for well over a month.I send them emails and they keep saying it will be sent in a week.Well still no phone.I am not going to give up though.I will continue sending emails and hopefully i will get my phone or a refund.I know though i will never do buisness with them again.Be carefull guys.


----------



## AngSanley (Jun 29, 2013)

mikeym41240 said:


> If i were any of you guys looking to buy a goo-phone,i would avoid android-sale like the plague.I bought a i5s off of them and the screen was glitched.They advised me to send it back for a return,i did and i still havent gotten my replacement.They have had it for well over a month.I send them emails and they keep saying it will be sent in a week.Well still no phone.I am not going to give up though.I will continue sending emails and hopefully i will get my phone or a refund.I know though i will never do buisness with them again.Be carefull guys.

Click to collapse



So what is your alternative ?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mikeym41240 (Jun 29, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> So what is your alternative ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta[/QUOTE
> 
> I really dont know if dhgate is any better.I know android-sale puts phones on sale there.I am not for sure who is else is selling the phone,so i would definately look around before i settled on android-sale.i have had a horrible experience with them.

Click to collapse


----------



## sfzero_99 (Jun 29, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> So what is your alternative ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





mikeym41240 said:


> If i were any of you guys looking to buy a goo-phone,i would avoid android-sale like the plague.I bought a i5s off of them and the screen was glitched.They advised me to send it back for a return,i did and i still havent gotten my replacement.They have had it for well over a month.I send them emails and they keep saying it will be sent in a week.Well still no phone.I am not going to give up though.I will continue sending emails and hopefully i will get my phone or a refund.I know though i will never do buisness with them again.Be carefull guys.

Click to collapse



I bought my goophone i5s from them, took exactly 2 weeks from day of purchase to get to Canada. No problems with them, only missing the eject tool. But never had to deal with their return. During those two weeks i started reading about all these bad reviews from them and from fastcardtech so that had me really worried. Figured, if i get a working phone, keep it! If it doesn't work, just swallow that $150 down and don't bother trying to get a refund cause it seems like a losing battle with them, plus they stopped taking paypal :/. Only other options are hdgate and aliexpress --> China's version of ebay/amazon which can refund you if you take out a claim.

Now only if this phone would work with my carrier... Which is Bell


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jun 29, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> Replace the iOS settings with stock JB / CM 10 settings

Click to collapse



Are you saying here that I just can replace the ios-style Settings.apk on my Gophone I5S withe the stock-JB  settings apk or the CM10 settings.apk? I am asking that becaus at this momnet I can not change Services on the I5S.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 30, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> Are you saying here that I just can replace the ios-style Settings.apk on my Gophone I5S withe the stock-JB  settings apk or the CM10 settings.apk? I am asking that becaus at this momnet I can not change Services on the I5S.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure you can push the aosp settings app to the device


----------



## AngSanley (Jul 1, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> I'm pretty sure you can push the aosp settings app to the device

Click to collapse



Yup, try it, try and error

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jul 1, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> I'm pretty sure you can push the aosp settings app to the device

Click to collapse



I could give it a try...
But, my I5S has a settings.apk and settings.odex, and the aosp-rom i found has only a settings.apk. So how should I do this?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## AngSanley (Jul 1, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> I could give it a try...
> But, my I5S has a settings.apk and settings.odex, and the aosp-rom i found has only a settings.apk. So how should I do this?

Click to collapse



Dont worry, 

First, backup those 2 file. Settings.apk.old and settings.odex.old

Then copy the new settings.apk

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Drazzt (Jul 1, 2013)

It dosnt work


----------



## AngSanley (Jul 1, 2013)

Drazzt said:


> It dosnt work

Click to collapse



What happenned then

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Drazzt (Jul 2, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> What happenned then
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




I have downloaded settings.apk from aosp 4.1.1 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1776202), put it in sdcard then with root explorer rename settings.apk.old and settings.odex.old, move from sdcard to /system/app , change permissions properly and... nothing happens , no settings icon. Then, restart the phone and nothing. If I try to open settings.apk and install it an error appears "error parsing file"


----------



## culae (Jul 2, 2013)

*my Goophone white arrived (lightining) from dhgate.com (android-sale)*

"DO NOT DISTURB" service is it working on this phone? the slider is moving. but i can't find where to set it. anyone knows how to make it work?


----------



## AngSanley (Jul 2, 2013)

Drazzt said:


> I have downloaded settings.apk from aosp 4.1.1 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1776202), put it in sdcard then with root explorer rename settings.apk.old and settings.odex.old, move from sdcard to /system/app , change permissions properly and... nothing happens , no settings icon. Then, restart the phone and nothing. If I try to open settings.apk and install it an error appears "error parsing file"

Click to collapse



try other Settings app, maybe u can try from CM10 (android 4.1.2)

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

hey, can anyone post the ROM update.zip ?? I will do MIUI for you all


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jul 2, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> try other Settings app, maybe u can try from CM10 (android 4.1.2)

Click to collapse




Shouldn't we use the setiings from 4.0.3, because that is the Android version on the phone.


----------



## AngSanley (Jul 3, 2013)

ArnoJeroen said:


> Shouldn't we use the setiings from 4.0.3, because that is the Android version on the phone.

Click to collapse



what!? but in first page it says this phone has Android 4.1.2 Jelly bean.. oh okay.. if you really have 4.0.3... use settings apk from ICS 4.0.3 version


----------



## ArnoJeroen (Jul 3, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> what!? but in first page it says this phone has Android 4.1.2 Jelly bean.. oh okay.. if you really have 4.0.3... use settings apk from ICS 4.0.3 version

Click to collapse



Chinese are not known for their reliability.


----------



## zelendel (Jul 3, 2013)

You guys do know there is no 4.1.2 or 4.0.3 Android versions right? 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## Drazzt (Jul 3, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> what!? but in first page it says this phone has Android 4.1.2 Jelly bean.. oh okay.. if you really have 4.0.3... use settings apk from ICS 4.0.3 version

Click to collapse



I have tried with several "settings.apk" and always have the same issue, any ideas?


----------



## AngSanley (Jul 4, 2013)

Drazzt said:


> I have tried with several "settings.apk" and always have the same issue, any ideas?

Click to collapse



idk, try other method.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> You guys do know there is no 4.1.2 or 4.0.3 Android versions right?
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Are you high...


----------



## zelendel (Jul 5, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Are you high...

Click to collapse



Excuse me?

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 5, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



He said there is no Android 4.0.3....

" Android 4.0.3–4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich (API level 15)"

From http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_version_history


Sure its Wikipedia but it still exists

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zelendel (Jul 5, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> He said there is no Android 4.0.3....
> 
> " Android 4.0.3–4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich (API level 15)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant to say official as it was never released by Google.

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 5, 2013)

zelendel said:


> I meant to say official as it was never released by Google.
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Oh ok. 

Little misunderstanding! Sorry!


----------



## usens007 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Looks like mine is different....*

Hey all, i just recieved my Goophone i5s from  smartphoneforcheap. 
This one : http://smartphoneforcheap.com/gooph...e-p-445:7bdc6f20a739ce006aa40aa0079c49c4.html


*I based my phone-of-choice on this thread !......but i think my received phone is a whole lot different than the one i assumed to be ordering ?*













*MT 6589 Quad Core ?     Android 4.2 ?    weird screenresolution  ?*

It has lightingconnector,  good camera with autofocus and the gps & 3G worked out of the box !  

What phone is this ?  

Oh and yes i really like this phone, nice and fast.  BUT the calendar-bug seems also present with this one.
I can't get it to work.  No syncing going on with calendar & contacts. 

I've tried it all i think :  @gmail.com, @hotmail.com, @outlook.com, with pop , imap, exchangeserver  

nothing!  , i kinda  need contacts & calendar sync !   

even 3rd party apps don't show syncable emailadresses, and the outlook app also crashes just like google agenda

Oh, and also switching from ios to stock android doesn't work with the provided code imput......... 


I think it would'nt be wise to use the custom white-rom on this phone ?

gr, Sens


----------



## Cabuko (Jul 6, 2013)

*music volume*

my music volume over headset is too low for me... comparing to original iphone 5..

i  tryed to increase the headset volume in factory setting  *#*#3646633#*#*

but when i get to Audio - Headset Mode, the Max Vol. was setted to 172, i tryed to changed it to higher but its not allowed as its written 0-160
so i dont understand how it could be even setted to 172

ok so i changed it to lower value, to try if its even working..  and it really worked when i changed it to 80, max volume was really lower
but guess what.. i can now encrease it only to max 160..

so any ideas how to get a higher value? how to encrease it over max again?


----------



## sfzero_99 (Jul 7, 2013)

These are mine, i still can't get my carrier of choice to work 
bought it from android-sale, goophone i5s with micro usb

Says 6589 dual core, and anyone know how to take screen shots? power button with home button does nothing.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 7, 2013)

sfzero_99 said:


> These are mine, i still can't get my carrier of choice to work
> bought it from android-sale, goophone i5s with micro usb
> 
> Says 6589 dual core

Click to collapse



What carrier?


----------



## sfzero_99 (Jul 7, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> What carrier?

Click to collapse



Bell Mobility, out of the three major carriers in Canada, I can only get Rogers to work, and only on edge, 3g doesn't work even though the APN setting is done. And when I put Rogers MVNOs sim cards such as Fido, it'll say roaming but everything works. Telus, Bell and Virgin which is a Bell MVNO all doesn't register, and I manually inputted the APN settings. I Believe that all three major Canadian networks work with their MVNOs are on 850/1900, and I have seen some guys selling their goophones on kijiji/craigslist that works on Bell network.


----------



## culae (Jul 8, 2013)

*"DO NOT DISTURB" service*

is it true that the "DO NOT DISTURB" option is only scenographic? it can not be set, right?
is there an app that do the same thing but actually working?


----------



## Fraser66 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Help  = Cant connect to the camera, turn off the flashing lights or other equipment)*

Hi All, 

I have this error message on my Goophone V88 i5 Dual core RAM 1GB MTK6577. When I open the camera on the phone, I get the message. 

Error Message = (Cant connect to the camera, turn off the flashing lights or other equipment)

Can anyone help me with this issue?

Is it a software or Hardware issue?

How do I fix the camera?

Kind regards

Res


----------



## sntdavidsc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Phone Bricked*

Hello I think I've bricked my phone.
It' strange because I used the guide step by step but something went wrong so now I cannot use my phone... It does not boot up and the screen seems a rainbow (as in the picture attached). I did try to hold home button for 15sec but nothing happens. 
I see that other users were able to unbrick their phone,too, but I don't know how because I cannot flash the phone as the pc does not recognize it (it appears the message "USB device not recognized")
Could you please help me?
P.s. my phone has the bee logo and not the apple one.
Thank you so much.


----------



## benjamin94 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Kiphone i5 rom*

Hello Guys,

I need the stock rom for http://www.fastcardtech.com/goods.php?id=8804 its called Kiphone i5 Lte but im sure its like goophone i5s i have the white version but i installed the manuxo rom white version but now it doesnt see simcard and i cannot change brightness it stays on the same level of brightness. please i cant use my phone right now i really need to find this rom, or does somebody know the website of the manufacturer. the phone had an "iploxe" sticker on the back.

Kind regards,

Benjamin


----------



## xgreedx (Jul 10, 2013)

-rofl- this phone still makes me laugh i salute all its developers and manufacturers for perfectly imitating the iphone :thumbsup:


----------



## Fraser66 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Please Can Anyone help?*

Hi All, 

I have this error message on my Goophone V88 i5 Dual core RAM 1GB MTK6577. When I open the camera on the phone, I get the message. 

Error Message = (Cant connect to the camera, turn off the flashing lights or other equipment)

Can anyone help me with this issue?

Is it a software or Hardware issue?

How do I fix the camera?

Kind regards

Res


----------



## benjamin94 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Kiphone i5 stock rom*

Hello Guys,

I need the stock rom for http://www.fastcardtech.com/goods.php?id=8804 its called Kiphone i5 Lte but im sure its like goophone i5s i have the white version but i installed the manuxo rom white version but now it doesnt see simcard and i cannot change brightness it stays on the same level of brightness. please i cant use my phone right now i really need to find this rom, or does somebody know the website of the manufacturer. the phone had an "iploxe" sticker on the back. or does anyone have this phone and possibly make a backup of it and send it to me please

Kind regards,

Benjamin


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 11, 2013)

benjamin94 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need the stock rom for http://www.fastcardtech.com/goods.php?id=8804 its called Kiphone i5 Lte but im sure its like goophone i5s i have the white version but i installed the manuxo rom white version but now it doesnt see simcard and i cannot change brightness it stays on the same level of brightness. please i cant use my phone right now i really need to find this rom, or does somebody know the website of the manufacturer. the phone had an "iploxe" sticker on the back. or does anyone have this phone and possibly make a backup of it and send it to me please
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Benjamin, repeating your post like that won't help anything. You need to be patient. This thread isn't super Active but somebody will have an answer for you soon. Just hang tight and be patient


----------



## benjamin94 (Jul 11, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Benjamin, repeating your post like that won't help anything. You need to be patient. This thread isn't super Active but somebody will have an answer for you soon. Just hang tight and be patient

Click to collapse



Im just very excited about this phone but i bricked it because i flashed the wrong rom now i cannot make calls it says invalid imei when i dial *#06#  any solution to this? I flashed manuxo rom white version but its not good.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 12, 2013)

benjamin94 said:


> Im just very excited about this phone but i bricked it because i flashed the wrong rom now i cannot make calls it says invalid imei when i dial *#06#  any solution to this? I flashed manuxo rom white version but its not good.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure on what's going on, but the GooPhone i5s does not have Lte while your phone does. That is probably the problem


----------



## xxaax (Jul 12, 2013)

*Change SMS default app*

Hi everyone!

I've had an i5s since the end of May and I love it.  Which is impressive considering it got my convert from being a staunch iPhone addict.

That being said, I hate the calendar issues and I'm struggling with the default SMS app.  I would really like to change the default SMS app but I can't figure out how.

I'm trying to use Chomp and the first message I send sends but every subsequent message gets a "Send Message Failure".

I uninstalled the stock SMS with Titanium Backup and that was a no go.
So I reinstalled SMS with Titanium Backup and then tried freezing and that didn't work.

Can I actually change the default SMS program or is this another bug like the calendar?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## benjamin94 (Jul 12, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> I'm not sure on what's going on, but the GooPhone i5s does not have Lte while your phone does. That is probably the problem

Click to collapse



No it does not have lte its just the model name. But how can i find factory name of this phone.


----------



## culae (Jul 15, 2013)

*GPS problem with Goophone i5S*



ilajuve said:


> is the gps working for anyone? mine doesn't work

Click to collapse



no. I tried the procedure here but I can't make the FasterFix a system app. and nobody told me how to do it.
does anyone had made the GPS working?


----------



## LexaKolpakov (Jul 16, 2013)

*Click here to download the stock rom*



benjamin94 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need the stock rom for ts called Kiphone i5 Lte but im sure its like goophone i5s i have the white version but i installed the manuxo rom white version but now it doesnt see simcard and i cannot change brightness it stays on the same level of brightness. please i cant use my phone right now i really need to find this rom, or does somebody know the website of the manufacturer. the phone had an "iploxe" sticker on the back. or does anyone have this phone and possibly make a backup of it and send it to me please
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 DOWNLOAD THE STOCK ROM - www*mediafire*com/?hfhtk0j57pr2x35

read theme - android-sale*com/blog/how-to-root-goophone-i5s-google-paly


----------



## benjamin94 (Jul 16, 2013)

LexaKolpakov said:


> DOWNLOAD THE STOCK ROM - www*mediafire*com/?hfhtk0j57pr2x35
> 
> read theme - android-sale*com/blog/how-to-root-goophone-i5s-google-paly

Click to collapse



i already flashed this one but then it says no simcard and invalid imei


----------



## xxaax (Jul 17, 2013)

benjamin94 said:


> i already flashed this one but then it says no simcard and invalid imei

Click to collapse



I hate to say it but you might be boned

My boyfriend and I each have "iPloxe" i5s and he also has an actual goophone i5. He had to send his i5 back to get the proper rom installed and when the phone came back there was a note in the box saying that altering the rom or flashing a non-approved rom would void the warranty..

I'm not sure if this is a new policy Android-Sale has implemented but if you can't fix it on your own, I'm pretty sure you can't sent it back.


----------



## benjamin94 (Jul 18, 2013)

xxaax said:


> I hate to say it but you might be boned
> 
> My boyfriend and I each have "iPloxe" i5s and he also has an actual goophone i5. He had to send his i5 back to get the proper rom installed and when the phone came back there was a note in the box saying that altering the rom or flashing a non-approved rom would void the warranty..
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a new policy Android-Sale has implemented but if you can't fix it on your own, I'm pretty sure you can't sent it back.

Click to collapse



I got this phone off Fastcardtech and there is tech support who will help me today i hope they can fix it


----------



## Manuxo (Jul 18, 2013)

*Solving imei issue*

Hi people!

I know that many people are facing a carrier signal issues. I've found a fix to that and im going to share it with you.
The problem here is that chinese use the same imei for every phone.
So probably everyone here has the same imei on the goophone. 

Each phone must have an unique imei number, otherwise the carriers companies will block the imei and the issues with the signal will start.
Having an unstable signal makes the phone drain the battery really fast..so that may be the issue of your battery drain problem also.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## zelendel (Jul 18, 2013)

Changing the IMEI is illegal and will not be talked about on this site.


----------



## mb8056 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd like to sell my GooPhone. Where can I see the specs so I can post it? I bought one of the first batch and it is flashed.


----------



## AngSanley (Jul 19, 2013)

mb8056 said:


> I'd like to sell my GooPhone. Where can I see the specs so I can post it? I bought one of the first batch and it is flashed.

Click to collapse



why do you sell it?

here's the spec:
http://android-sale.com/goophone-i5s.html


----------



## galluzz87 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Invalid link*



smithdj said:


> Hi, here is modified Ilauncher.apk with any ios7 icons and wallpaper  http: //sdrv.ms/17H4Vvq
> Copy to system/app and set permissions
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please can you Update the link of the launcher? is not still valid...thanks


----------



## zelendel (Aug 1, 2013)

No as ilauncher is a paid app. This is the reason all ROMs for these devices are banned from the site. I was nice enough to leave this one so you guys could talk about the device. Don't make me close it.

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## galluzz87 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Ilauncher*



zelendel said:


> No as ilauncher is a paid app. This is the reason all ROMs for these devices are banned from the site. I was nice enough to leave this one so you guys could talk about the device. Don't make me close it.
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



But ok, 

you're right. I want to pay for the app, the only thing that I want is "how to install it on my device".

If I download it from the Google Play I need to copy it to System/app and set permission and rename the old one in Ilauncher.apk.BAK or I need to do something more? thanks

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------

Please someone can Help me? 

I've downloaded from Google play "iphone notifications" but to works I need to go to accessibility services but in settings is not possible to activate it...What Can I do?

Thanks a lot!!

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




Watslaw said:


> Me exactly the same. Trying to port Settings.apk. Keep fingers crossed!

Click to collapse



Watslaw, did you find a solutions to activate "service" for iphone notifications?

Thanks


----------



## Gobbledy (Aug 1, 2013)

*Slide to Unclock*

Hey guys, I tried all the "slide to unclock" fixes on this thread and none of them seem to work for me I used root browser and copied the APK to sys/app and overwrote the old and then rebooted. That didn't work either so I tried deleting the data/dalvik-cache and rebooting but now I am back to the default android slider. I'm just a little lost basically a noob here looking for some advice<33 I would appreciate any advice at all thank you so much in advance<3


----------



## galluzz87 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Reply*



Gobbledy said:


> Hey guys, I tried all the "slide to unclock" fixes on this thread and none of them seem to work for me I used root browser and copied the APK to sys/app and overwrote the old and then rebooted. That didn't work either so I tried deleting the data/dalvik-cache and rebooting but now I am back to the default android slider. I'm just a little lost basically a noob here looking for some advice<33 I would appreciate any advice at all thank you so much in advance<3

Click to collapse



You must set permissions in iphone lockscreen  to 644!!!!!!!


----------



## AngSanley (Aug 3, 2013)

galluzz87 said:


> You must set permissions in iphone lockscreen  to 644!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Don't mad at him, he's newb.. 

Go to the apk you copied to system, then make the permissions to rw-r--r-- or
V V -
V - -
v - -

Originally posted by AngSanley with Gio and Tap4Beta


----------



## AngSanley (Aug 4, 2013)

smithdj said:


> Hi, here is modified Ilauncher.apk with any ios7 icons and wallpaper  http: //sdrv.ms/17H4Vvq
> Copy to system/app and set permissions
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can u upload to new mirror?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zelendel (Aug 4, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> Can u upload to new mirror?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No this will not happen. It is warez and as such not allowed to be posted.

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## AngSanley (Aug 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> No this will not happen. It is warez and as such not allowed to be posted.
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Oowh... 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tylerwatt12 (Aug 4, 2013)

Is there a stock AOSP rom for the original I5?


----------



## buitrez (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, my goophone i5s is leaking light to the left of the screen, a line of light 3cm, will have misaligned, any solution?? thanks

If i press down the screen the light dissapears


----------



## galluzz87 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Settings.apk with services?!*



Watslaw said:


> Yepp, but there are at least two versions of i5s which I know and have already seen. Really, besides i5, there are also i5s bought directly from goophone.hk - and they have same screen resolution with i5.
> That's why I'm asking. Just in case if.
> I posess two, one is original i5, the other is i5s with 840x res. If my i5s is the same as yours - then it worths trying.

Click to collapse



Hi Watslaw!!

Did you find a solutions for settings.apk for servicese (so i can activate the iphone notifications?!) thanks


----------



## AngSanley (Aug 6, 2013)

Can anyone reupload the new "slide to unlock" fix? Just the apk, not whole ROM thanks btw 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## smithdj (Aug 8, 2013)

AngSanley said:


> Can u upload to new mirror?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Mod edit


----------



## AngSanley (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't do that! You will be banned !

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## culae (Aug 10, 2013)

*ROM for the WHITE goophone i5S*

I have an white goophone i5S and I cannot find anymore the page with the ROM for the WHITE VERSION of the goophone i5S. could anyone help me find the right ROM for my WHITE VERSION of goophone i5S? please!!


----------



## kingkuma (Aug 13, 2013)

*Charging Cable Issue*

Cable broke a week ago, after i soldered it before. 
This time the connector  came loose from its circuitboard.
I guess it cant be fixed anymore. 

Anyone found usable cables?   Tried soo many cables already. 
This is a real pain in the @ss!


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## agusxd (Aug 14, 2013)

*Install ilauncher and activate services*



galluzz87 said:


> But ok,
> 
> you're right. I want to pay for the app, the only thing that I want is "how to install it on my device".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone? I want to know too. I want iOS 7 icons (buying ilauncher) and activate services.


----------



## cacao95 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Problem goophone i5*

Salut a tous , j'ai un gros soucis avec mon goophone i5 . Il ne s'allume + du tout ! 

Tout d'abord vu que je m'y connais pas trop je pense avoir fait une mauvaise manip , J'ai telecharger une rom celle la " mayiandjay_modded_rom_0123_v2 "  Je l'ai installer en entrant dans un menu via le telephone en cliquant dessus je pense l'avoir installez . En redemarrant le telephone , j'ai eu quelques soucis deja sa m'affichais des erreurs d'application . Ensuite en apuiyant power + volume bas , En cliquant sur des options en chinois . Je me suis retrouver sur un menu sideload je crois et je pouvais pas en sortir ! J'ai attendu 2 heures avant que mon telephone ne s'eteigne . Malheuresement depuis il ne se rallume + ! Je suis vraiment degouter j'ai meme pas fait 2 heures avec ce telephone il es neuf ! J'aimerais avoir de l'aide svp 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all, I have a big problems with my i5 goophone. There are lights + at all!
*
Firstly because I will not know too much I think I made a bad manipulation, I download a rom that the "mayiandjay_modded_rom_0123_v2" I install entering a menu via the phone by clicking on I think have installed. Restarting the phone, I had some worries me already flaunted her application errors. Then apuiyant power + volume down, click on the options in Chinese. I find myself on a sideload menu I think and I could not get out! I waited two hours before my phone turns off. Unfortunately since it turns on +! I'm really not even to disgust I made ​​2 hours with this phone there are new! I would like to help please 

Sorry for my english ...


----------



## tech911 (Aug 22, 2013)

*answer!*

i was just wondering, do the iphone 5 cases fit well on the goophone i5s?
thanks


----------



## tylerwatt12 (Aug 25, 2013)

So, I CAN post a ROM if all paid applications are removed, correct?


----------



## zelendel (Aug 25, 2013)

tylerwatt12 said:


> So, I CAN post a ROM if all paid applications are removed, correct?

Click to collapse



Yes as long as all paid apps are removed which means the launcher and most of the system apps. Also have to be able to provide the kernel source code.

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## dafunkk (Aug 25, 2013)

tylerwatt12 said:


> So, I CAN post a ROM if all paid applications are removed, correct?

Click to collapse



Are you developing a new rom ,  man? ^^

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




tylerwatt12 said:


> So, I CAN post a ROM if all paid applications are removed, correct?

Click to collapse





tech911 said:


> i was just wondering, do the iphone 5 cases fit well on the goophone i5s?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Yes , is the same size


----------



## djcasa73 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Sound output to both speaker and headset*

Hi....

I am having an issue with my goophone. When I plug in a headset(tested several), and plays music, sound comes out from both the phone speaker and the headset. Is their any setting that can be done in mode ENGINEER ----> AUDIO???


Goophone i5 MT 6577

Thx


----------



## tylerwatt12 (Sep 1, 2013)

djcasa73 said:


> Hi....
> 
> I am having an issue with my goophone. When I plug in a headset(tested several), and plays music, sound comes out from both the phone speaker and the headset. Is their any setting that can be done in mode ENGINEER ----> AUDIO???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. For now i'm not using a headset, just regular headphones. that seemed to fix it.


----------



## culae (Sep 2, 2013)

djcasa73 said:


> Hi....
> 
> I am having an issue with my goophone. When I plug in a headset(tested several), and plays music, sound comes out from both the phone speaker and the headset. Is their any setting that can be done in mode ENGINEER ----> AUDIO???

Click to collapse



to me is happening ONLY with the RadioFM app. any solution?


----------



## djcasa73 (Sep 4, 2013)

tylerwatt12 said:


> I have the same problem. For now i'm not using a headset, just regular headphones. that seemed to fix it.

Click to collapse




But not for me. Even a regular headphone gives the same response. Can you give me details of your Headphone so as I can try to got same and try if that works. Because its boring to have a phone and can't even listen to some music while travelling by bus.


----------



## tylerwatt12 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm working on a stock AOSP ROM for this. I found a good base for this phone.

Also found source code for the kernel on github.


----------



## tanv28 (Sep 18, 2013)

That would be great.

My i5s has just arrived. I bought it from dhgate from android-sale.
The phone is not too bad.
Build quality is adequate and the charging port is micro USB which is one of the reasons I went for this version.
The screen is nice but having to get used to the resolution (I have a HTC One)!

I have noticed that wifi does intermittently cut out.

I have used the code to switch between the user interfaces but the settings page remains in iOS style rather than the android version. Is this normal?

My version seems to be in English with no Chinese apps. It also had the google play store already installed. Would that be the manuxo rom?

I used a root checker to verify that it is already rooted.

How can I check which rom is installed as I cannot seem to get to the normal android settings?

Also I am wondering if the rom is actually ICS rather than jelly bean. I cannot seem to access google now. 

There also seems to be no way to have live wallpapers or use the advanced task killer widget despite using nova launcher.
Are these typical findings of others with this phone?

Would the AOSP version of the rom be a purer version of jelly bean but keep the use of the home button (it's helpful to keep the long press function to activate the back / home/ menu soft keys)

Many questions but I am quite excited about the possibilities.  I will make my way through the 90 pages of this thread but would appreciate if anyone already has the answers 

Thanks


----------



## tylerwatt12 (Sep 19, 2013)

I just released the mostly stock ROM. It's based off an H2000+ ROM with tweaks.

*ROM link*


To answer you're questions,


tanv28 said:


> Also I am wondering if the rom is actually ICS rather than jelly bean. I cannot seem to access google now.

Click to collapse



It's actually 4.0.4, all the suppliers lie to you.


tanv28 said:


> There also seems to be no way to have live wallpapers or use the advanced task killer widget despite using nova launcher.
> Are these typical findings of others with this phone?

Click to collapse



Try out the stock rom, a lot of the iphone style rom is broken because the build.prop is edited to show jellybean instead of ICS. for example, google play services won't load, which many applications require.


tanv28 said:


> Would the AOSP version of the rom be a purer version of jelly bean but keep the use of the home button (it's helpful to keep the long press function to activate the back / home/ menu soft keys)

Click to collapse



The softkeys are built into the rom like a Nexus. I may try porting pie controls later.


----------



## agusxd (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Services option at settings was availble in the stock rom?


----------



## tanv28 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's great work.
I'm keen to try this rom.

Is there any way to back up my current rom before proceeding? like a nandroid backup.
Im not sure how to install clockworkmod or TWRP on the phone in its current state.

is there a way to do that?


----------



## tylerwatt12 (Sep 19, 2013)

tanv28 said:


> That's great work.
> I'm keen to try this rom.
> 
> Is there any way to back up my current rom before proceeding? like a nandroid backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



clockwordmod is included in my rom, just open the scatter file and uncheck every tic mark besides recovery, flash it then reboot holding the up volume key.


----------



## tanv28 (Sep 20, 2013)

Appreciate the help.

Your ROM is fantastic and I'm finding that it really has made the phone enjoyable to use.
Not getting much luck with locating a GPS signal as yet but have only used it indoors so far.

I realised that I hadn't made any calls on it until just now and have found the earpiece speaker pretty poor quality. I think I saw something in this thread about replacing the speaker and so may have a look at how feasible that is.


----------



## geist_100 (Sep 23, 2013)

*install Goophone i5 USB VCOM driver (help)*

Hello everyone,

My phone: Goophone i5 mtk 6577

i m from turkey, sorry for my english.

i cant install USB VCOM driver.

i did them:

1) i cleaned up my PC from all possible old MTK VCOM entries
2) i switched off my phone
3) i must eject battery. but, i cant eject phone battery because my phone like iphone.
4) and i connected phone to PC but MT65xx preloader show 2-3 second and my phone unplugged automatically.

You can watch the video for see the problem.

www(DOT)youtube(DOT)com/watch?v=J5ukZdMrQ2s

Please help me.


----------



## tylerwatt12 (Sep 25, 2013)

Before the preloader shows up, you must be ready to flash the ROM. Press "Download" before the preloader driver shows up.


----------



## DrFaust21 (Sep 28, 2013)

*working like a breeze*

Using icantbelieveitsnotAOSP Rom thread instructions, links to mychineesephone mtk drivers handling (plus windows 8 unsigned drivers installation methods)

It took me like 1 hour (allin) to install.

Every single step is clear and my device is working like a charm, google services like Youtube are fully working (it wasn't with stock and maxuno's Rom).

Maxuno's Rom was a good step forward imo but iOS launcher was too heavy for this phone.

I strongly recommand icantbelieveitsnotAOSP Rom for :
-No more chineese app's unwanted
-Maxuno's Rom lack of availability
-Android almost stock run fast
-Google services works well (including Youtube !!!!!!)
-Install thread is clear, well explained and contain every information you need to not getting lost during flashing.

Good work on it, my goophone revives !


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## sefkobra (Oct 1, 2013)

Will this rom work on I5s white version?

Thx


----------



## sefkobra (Oct 8, 2013)

bump!  Noone??


----------



## tylerwatt12 (Oct 10, 2013)

sefkobra said:


> Will this rom work on I5s white version?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse





sefkobra said:


> bump!  Noone??

Click to collapse



Do they have the same specs as the black version?


----------



## ineedhelp4myphone (Oct 26, 2013)

i am still having issues with my 3G connection after using this fix

HOW TO FIX 3G

- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it

Can someone point me to some direction please


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 30, 2013)

I am interested in the goophone i5s 
Specifics are:

Model
Goophone i5S

Color
Gold

Network
GSM, WCDMA (HSUPA, HSDPA)

Operating System
Android 4.2 OS

Band
GSM: 850/900/1800/1900MHz,
WCDMA: 850/2100MHz

Carrier
Unlocked

Screen
4-inch QHD screen,
960*540pixel

Processor
1.2GHz MTK MT6572 dual-core
processor

RAM
1GB RAM

ROM
4GB ROM, 16GB storage

Rear Camera
5-megapixel camera, with LED
flashlight

Front Camera
2-megapxiel camera

Battery
1500mAh

SIM Card
Nano SIM card slot (Single)

Dimension
123.8mm * 58.6mm * 7.6mm

Weight
112g

It is not same spec as the first page, so do you know best ROM that will work or will stock have to do?


----------



## veisen (Nov 4, 2013)

*permanent gps fix*

i make permanent gps fix for our phones flash it by cwm 

agps must be enabled

mount system and data partition in cwm first maybe working on other phones


----------



## sefkobra (Nov 11, 2013)

tylerwatt12 said:


> Do they have the same specs as the black version?

Click to collapse




Specs should be:

MANUFACTURER	Goophone
MODEL	Goophone i5S
CONDITION	New
STYLE	Bar
COLOR	White / Black (optional)
CARRIER	Unlocked (without contract)
OPERATING SYSTEM	Android 4.1 OS
ANNOUNCED DATE	March, 2013
SCREEN SIZE	4.3 - <5.0 Inch
DISPLAY RESOLUTION	854*480 pixels
PROCESSOR	MTK MT6577, dual-core, 1GHz
CONNECTIVITY TECHNOLOGY	GSM, UMTS, WCDMA
NETWORK BAND	GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz & 3G WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
BACK CAMERA	5.0 Mega Pixel
FRONT CAMERA	Yes, 1.3MP
CAMERA FEATURES	Auto focus, digital zoom
MESSAGE	SMS, MMS, Email
MUSIC PLAYER	FLAC、APE、MP3、OGG、AMR、AAC
VIDEO PLAYER	AVI、MP4、3GP、MOV、MKV、FLV
GAMES	Support Android games: Angry Birds and more
FM RADIO	Yes
RAM	512MB
ROM	8GB
EXTERNAL MEMORY	No
BATTERY	No
TALKING TIME	3-4 hours
STANDBY TIME	300 - 400 hours
BLUETOOTH	Yes
3G NETWORK	Yes
WI-FI	Yes
GPS	Yes
EARPHONE JACK	3.5 mm
PRODUCT DEMENSION	No
PRODUCT WEIGHT	No
LANGUAGE	English, Français, Español, Português, Deutsch, Italiano, Pусский
OTHER FEATURES	No
ACCESSORIES	USB Data Cable *1, Earphone *1, Charger *1, Manual *1

from: http://www.cheapchoiceshop.com/goophone-i5s.html    (android-sale before).


There was White Rom before on XDA, but now I cant find it, becouse custom rom for I5s worked only with black version.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by frupoli  View Post
> Me too, I'm willing to order one or more WHITE versions... I'm wondering if those ROM (first page of this thread)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gianlucamansi78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm an Italian user owner of a goophone i5s GOLD.
I was trying to update the phone with flash tool but maybe I made a mistake and now the cell does not turn on anymore. No signs of life.
My mistake was to update a driver preload wrong MT65xx preloader.
you can show me if you can solve the problem. The mobile phone is death?
Help me...
Thank you.


----------



## scottiemiroti (Nov 27, 2013)

*does this work with gold version*

I have just got the i5s from goophone. cc/phones/goophone-i5s.html, will the rom work on it? the general specs are
 4-inch FWVGA display screen, 854*480 pixel
* 1.2GHz MTK MT6572 dual-core processor
* 512MB RAM,, 4GB ROM, and 16GB storage


----------



## Garrafone (Dec 2, 2013)

Any one knows where to order a screen replacement? Or any one has a software-broken Goophone with working screen for sale?

Thank you


----------



## zonc (Jan 10, 2014)

*Goophone i5s gold Issues*

Hi, I have a Goophone i5s from efit (dhagte) an I will give you some impressions of the phone:
Settings/general/about:
Version: 7.0 (11A466)
Version Date: 2013/12/04 09:45
Model: MF353ZP/A
Modem Firmware: 4.2.2
I hope this datas are not fake datas of the phone!

GPS ok!

Issues:
slow
Blutooth connection is not stable in the car (other phones have a stable connection in the same car)
not all setting-options are translated from the original Android - so it is not possible to turn of the notifications warnings for roaming which is a big problem for me because here in Austria we have national roaming providers and I have to press the notification warning butten everytime before the phone can call out.
On the homescreen there is no possibility (button) to turn on/off the data connection so everytime I must go to settings/Celluar/Data connection .. to switch on/off,
a big problem is the mail-client, which is not be able to setup an Exchcange-Account to an Microsoft Exchange Server -
during setup the mail-app crashes,
Another problem is that there is no possibility to increase the system font size,
If you want to switch to another keyboard like "Swiftkey" every time after reboot the phone you must change the default keboard in the settings menu again.

I know this are many items wich should be improved and this to do needs a lot of time of the great developers here.

If you could solve any of the above issues , bugs it would be great!

Is there a possibility to install an original Android stock rom without the IOS7 style?

Can you tell me which ROMS are suitable for my phone (see above)?

Sorry for my English I am not an english people but I will try my best.

thanks a lot for your doing and best regards


----------



## mestanr (Jan 15, 2014)

*Goophone i5s recovery and ROM*

1) Is possible somewhere download CWM recovery for newest Goophone i5s version? I want make ROM backup. Or is possible backup current ROM with different way? 

2) Can someone create a more clean and faster version of original ROM? :fingers-crossed:

I bought here:
http://www.dhgate.com/product/new-ios7-1-1-5s-goophone-i5s-3g-wcdma-single/176464085.html

Some insights from this phone:
- Camera quality is extremly bad when i compare with my Xperia Z :laugh: but with this price is reasonable and for Instagram comfortable :good:
- At first and second sight looks great and like real iPhone 5s, i can't believe 
- System is sometimes laggy, but some tweaking can help.
- Display have better viewing angles than my 10x more expensive Xperia Z. Resolution and quality is very, very good for this price. :good:
- System specs say different info than reality is, but no problem for me.
- No micro USB connector, need 8 pin (Ligtning connector) USB cable same as for real iPhone 5 or 5s. I bought some on eBay for 1$ each.
- You can buy same acessories as for real iPhone 5 or 5s (pouch, screen shields, covers, cases etc.) :good: 
- Phone have cca 1100mAh battery (is good quality) but with some tweaks you can buy iPhone 4s (yes 4S) original battery (on eBay) with 1400mAh and change. On youtube is some manuals how to.


----------



## Kingstar975 (Jan 16, 2014)

*HELP*



mestanr said:


> 1) Is possible somewhere download CWM recovery for newest Goophone i5s version? I want make ROM backup. Or is possible backup current ROM with different way?
> 
> 2) Can someone create a more clean and faster version of original ROM? :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello to everyone, I'm Italian sorry for my english, 
i bought the same item on DHGATE on the same vendor, the device work very well, i'm very happy, it has design APPLE and Android OS with great combination but have some limitation hardware like camera very poor quality.
The vendor give me the link for ROM actually installed on the device in case of i need to refresh, if you want i can put the link, ok?
Also I'm looking for a ROM more powerful, it is possible that someone might create?
About battery, it's possible to install original battery of iPhone 5? It is less expensive than the battery of iPhone 4s.
What tweaking can help for no more laggy?
I want root the device, anyone can help me to do it?

Thanks


----------



## AngSanley (Jan 17, 2014)

Kingstar975 said:


> Hello to everyone, I'm Italian sorry for my english,
> i bought the same item on DHGATE on the same vendor, the device work very well, i'm very happy, it has design APPLE and Android OS with great combination but have some limitation hardware like camera very poor quality.
> The vendor give me the link for ROM actually installed on the device in case of i need to refresh, if you want i can put the link, ok?
> Also I'm looking for a ROM more powerful, it is possible that someone might create?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, post the rom link

And for root, u can use framaroot app

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingstar975 (Jan 17, 2014)

AngSanley said:


> Yeah, post the rom link
> 
> And for root, u can use framaroot app
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How to use framaroot? Is ok for my device? There is a possibility to damage it?
Any tweak for no more laggy?


ROM GOOPHONE I5S MF353ZP-A (dec. 2013)

https:
//mega co nz/#F!wolXHIxB!SEaoGAzJqkdrA_EMTTQNhg

put the dot where space blank

1) connect and install drivers
2) open sp flash tool
3) click on the reset button behind the device (in the middle of the camera and flash)
4) click format
5) click again to reset the device
6) press download (F9)
7) Disconnect the USB cable
8) turn on while holding down the volume - button, and enter the factory mode
9) go down with volume - and select EMMC confirm with power button
10) the game is done


I hope useful to someone.
Whit this rom is possible to create a new rom fot the device more fast and clear?
I hope some of you can help me.


----------



## AngSanley (Jan 17, 2014)

Kingstar975 said:


> How to use framaroot? Is ok for my device? There is a possibility to damage it?
> Any tweak for no more laggy?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it it safe to use

All MTK chips can be rooted using framaroot

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingstar975 (Jan 17, 2014)

AngSanley said:


> Yeah it it safe to use
> 
> All MTK chips can be rooted using framaroot
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But before make root i must reset the device? or i make root with all my app and data on the device without deleting anything?

Thanks


----------



## AngSanley (Jan 17, 2014)

Kingstar975 said:


> But before make root i must reset the device? or i make root with all my app and data on the device without deleting anything?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



No need,

Just root it and done

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingstar975 (Jan 17, 2014)

AngSanley said:


> No need,
> 
> Just root it and done
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Many thanks, about tweaking device what app do you suggest?


----------



## AngSanley (Jan 18, 2014)

Kingstar975 said:


> Many thanks, about tweaking device what app do you suggest?

Click to collapse



hi can u send me the link to the seller?

i found one here : http://www.dhgate.com/product/32gb-ios7-ui-goophone-i5s-5s-dual-core-smart/173974326.html


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## AngSanley (Jan 19, 2014)

join fb group for this phone!
http://2507.ml/A


----------



## Kingstar975 (Jan 20, 2014)

AngSanley said:


> hi can u send me the link to the seller?
> 
> i found one here : http:
> //www dhgate com/product/32gb-ios7-ui-goophone-i5s-5s-dual-core-smart/173974326 html

Click to collapse



No, is here: 

http:
//www dhgate com/product/new-ios7-1-1-5s-goophone-i5s-3g-wcdma-single/176464085 html

fill dot on blank space.
To prevent spam on the XDA forums, ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages. "TWO BALLS"

I sent the request to join the group on fb.


----------



## TomTomarin (Jan 30, 2014)

*bricked*

Hello. I tried to flash a ROM from NeedROM and now my phone is bricked. It won't boot or do anything. I tried to flash several ROMS but SP Flash Tool show me that messages when i'm connecting the phone. I'm trying three days now and i'm despirate. Can i anyone give me a solution? I installed all kind of drivers but nothing happens. I have Windows 8 x64 bit. I read that it's a wrong bootloader error. You're my last hope...


----------



## luxmen (Jan 31, 2014)

TomTomarin said:


> Hello. I tried to flash a ROM from NeedROM and now my phone is bricked. It won't boot or do anything. I tried to flash several ROMS but SP Flash Tool show me that messages when i'm connecting the phone. I'm trying three days now and i'm despirate. Can i anyone give me a solution? I installed all kind of drivers but nothing happens. I have Windows 8 x64 bit. I read that it's a wrong bootloader error. You're my last hope...

Click to collapse



First : Have you Apple logo on it or Bee logo ?

I think you have flashed with no good rom (like me), but if you hear sound when you plug it to the computer ... it is not really bricked (soft bricked). 

In the Device Manager, do you see "MTK USB port" or something like this ?

You can reflash it, but I advise you to download the correct rom. 

Apple logo: 
https://mega.co.nz/#F!wolXHIxB!SEaoGAzJqkdrA_EMTTQNhg 

Bee logo: 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5nKOG8KS1D3ZU9wd0g4NmItams/edit?pli=1 

Then you must disassemble to access the reset button (between the flash and the camera sensor .. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAAjuGoavcM

Then here is the procedure (thx to jo220388):

1) connect and install drivers
2) open sp flash tool
3) click on the reset button behind the device (in the middle of the camera and flash)
4) click format
5) click again to reset the device
6) press download (F9)
7) Disconnect the USB cable
8) turn on while holding down the volume - button, and enter the factory mode
9) go down with volume - and select EMMC confirm with power button
10) the game is done

Good luck (worked for me)


----------



## TomTomarin (Jan 31, 2014)

luxmen said:


> First : Have you Apple logo on it or Bee logo ?
> 
> I think you have flashed with no good rom (like me), but if you hear sound when you plug it to the computer ... it is not really bricked (soft bricked).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not able to download the first part of apple logo rom. I'm trying all day. Can you upload it somewhere else? Thank you very much...
windows 8 recognize the phone as MTK USB port (com 6) so i'm in  good way right???


----------



## PaiNatal76 (Jan 31, 2014)

*A couple of issues...*

Hi everybody 

Here's the thingy... I've bought a original Goophone i5S (from goophone_cc), and I found a couple of issues...
Let me expose them 2 U... (If some1 got the same problems, pls give me (or the brotherhood) some help...) *(Yes... I've read the i5S threads and didn't found any1 regarding my issues...)
1. Goophone i5S with iOS7 Skin... --> The 'drop' up menu sometimes doesn't respond... 
2. Any ideas 2 delete some contacts of the phone? (Can't find any delete menu)...
3. No back or close button with images/pics on FB... (after opening or show any image) got 2 click 'home' button 2 exit...
4. Humm... If I find more I'll post...

Thanks in advance,
JB

P.S.- Manuxo.. dá-me 1a ajuda...


----------



## harunk1989 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Please Help GooPhone i5s Gold 16gb*

sorry for my english 
I really need help. 
Yesterday I got my Goophone i5s and wanted to do an update and now goes nothing more.Phoneflasher 
always says Bromerror: S_DA_DRAM_NOT_SUPPORT (3004) 
h / w: the handdset does not support dram.Was can I make 
This is a Goophone i5s gold 16gb MTK6577 dual core. 
 please help me

I need a rom what works build was mediatek
the phone is recognized but it shows on the display nothing more
the phone has an apple logo and is a MTK6577 but the roms are for mtk6572 and the rom from needrom for Mtk6577 not work


----------



## TomTomarin (Feb 1, 2014)

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





luxmen said:


> First : Have you Apple logo on it or Bee logo ?
> 
> I think you have flashed with no good rom (like me), but if you hear sound when you plug it to the computer ... it is not really bricked (soft bricked).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing that you told me but always i'm getting this messages i sent. "BROM error etc..., ENABLE DRAM FAILED etc..." 
i can't figure it out.


----------



## harunk1989 (Feb 2, 2014)

*no work*



TomTomarin said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




the phone has an apple logo and is a MTK6577 but the roms are for mtk6572 and do not go


----------



## harunk1989 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Please Help GooPhone i5s Gold 16gb*

sorry for my english 
I really need help. 
Yesterday I got my Goophone i5s and wanted to do an update and now goes nothing more.Phoneflasher 
always says Bromerror: S_DA_DRAM_NOT_SUPPORT (3004) 
h / w: the handdset does not support dram.Was can I make 
This is a Goophone i5s gold 16gb MTK6577 dual core. 
please help me

I need a rom what works build was mediatek
the phone is recognized but it shows on the display nothing more
the phone has an apple logo and is a MTK6577 but the roms are for mtk6572 and the rom from needrom for Mtk6577 not work


----------



## TomTomarin (Feb 3, 2014)

luxmen said:


> First : Have you Apple logo on it or Bee logo ?
> 
> I think you have flashed with no good rom (like me), but if you hear sound when you plug it to the computer ... it is not really bricked (soft bricked).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you man. It WORKED....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're awesome...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Still. (Feb 6, 2014)

*Custom ROMs?*

anyone install devil kernel and EHNDROIX V ROM on this?


----------



## jiyad909 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Goophone i5S NO SIM*

Hello All,

I also joined the goophone i5s.

I brought it from www dhgate com/product/goophone-i5s-mtk6572-dual-core-nano-sim-4/174409700.html#ctabBox

The phone is good.

But i get the error "NO SIM"

Some times when i reboot the sim works for like 5 minues but then says no sim.

I have checked IMEI and it is there.(*#06#)

Any idea what to do?

Help would be really appreciated


----------



## Myth010 (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anyone have the fully stock rom for the bee logo goophone and is able to extract the boot.img from it? By fully stock I mean the one that came with it, so nothing's been flashed yet.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## neto65 (Feb 17, 2014)

The only one that works for me is that with the apple logo. Many thanks Man!!!
Can anybody port a miui rom in this Phone???


----------



## neto65 (Feb 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a safe way to know the exact type of phone so we can flash only a suitable rom??? 
The MtkDroidTools_v253 refers:

Hardware : MT6572 (mt6589 is Fake!)
Model : MF353ZP/A
Build number : ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
Build date UTC : 20131123-075951
Android  v : 4.2.2
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V1, 2013/06/21 10:16
Kernel v : 3.4.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Sat Nov 23 15:56:45 CST 2013

The only rom that works in my phone is this with the apple logo. I tried many of them with no success. I' m getting tired with this story...

(Excuse my English...)


----------



## nav208 (Feb 23, 2014)

hello, i buy goophone i5s.
Spec. from MTK droid tool:

Hardware : MT6572 (mt6589 is Fake!)
Model : MF353ZP/A
Build number : ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
Build date UTC : 20140113-104751
Android  v : 4.2.2
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V1, 2013/06/21 10:16
Kernel v : 3.4.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Mon Jan 13 17:40:23 CST 2014

I have the apple boot logo and iOS7 topic.
How can I install a different language? (Czech).
I downloaded moreLocale2 and set Czech, Czech but I only date and Google Play. 

I can do a root to translate a language file?

Thanks for reply.


----------



## noil360 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Just buy this Goophone i5S new version i think!

Specs:

* 4-inch FWVGA display screen, 854*480 pixel
* 1.2GHz MTK MT6572 dual-core processor
* Super slim aluminium body
* 5MP rear camera with LED flash light
* 512MB RAM,, 4GB ROM, and 16GB storage

And for my surprise it have a BEE logo, i real love this one! 

now...

Can i install apk apps that i like on this one? will work great?

Its bather save my original room right? how can i do that? i will upload if some one needs too.

We nave a bather room for this baby? karnel? 

PS: can some one that knows this phone give me some directions! 

Big tks...


----------



## brian45 (Mar 4, 2014)

*can´t see all settings on screen*

Hi!
I have a goophone I5s and can´t see all settings in some apps.
For exampel in the app poweramp you can´t see the settings down in the right corner next to library and in google play
you can´t see settings up in the left and right corner.

Anyone who have solution for that?

/brian


----------



## Kingstar975 (Mar 11, 2014)

*I need pure android rom*

anyone can cook a pure android rom for my goophone i5s MTK6572 with apple logo?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## Kingstar975 (Mar 12, 2014)

*ROM*

I found in need rom site these rom that anyone can try to install, seem that work with MF353ZP/A:

- http://www(.)needrom(.)com/mobile/goophone-i5s-custom-rom/

- http://www(.)needrom(.)com/mobile/thunderbird-i5s-golden-mtk6572/#comments

- http://www(.)needrom(.)com/mobile/thunderbird-i5s-golden-fake-goophone-i5s-pure-android-4-2-2/

Please anyone can help me? 
Which rom works on my device (goophone i5s with apple logo bought from IBABY888 on DHGATE) ?
Who can try these rom? 
Anyone have bought Goophone I5S from IBABY888 can try it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kingstar975 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Mtk droid tool info hardware*

These are my info hardware found in MTK DROID TOOL:

Hardware : MT6572 (mt6589 is Fake!)
Model : MF353ZP/A
Build number : ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
Build date UTC : 20131123-075951
Android  v : 4.2.2
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V1, 2013/06/21 10:16
Kernel v : 3.4.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Sat Nov 23 15:56:45 CST 2013

With these information are possible to find a compatible rom pure android?

in the file system/custominfo.txt i have found "A132MW_HE_BS", it can be useful?

Please help me!! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sdandy (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi all

Pleas can you help me.

I have I5s gold 6572.

I cannot download more than 3 apps because it says not enough storage. Internal memory is 15mb free of 2gb but SD card has 8gb free.

I have tried 2 move apps to SD card but very few can move so does help.

I have tried a few ways from google to make external SD card become internal memory but it did not work.

Please can someone help.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shailendrachimade (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey, were u able to solve the camera problem?


----------



## SirVictor93 (Mar 25, 2014)

*White Rom Removed*



kingkuma said:


> The white version of the rom can be found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240663
> I bought mine white one at android-sale.com and it works with this ROM. but its not at stock at the moment

Click to collapse



Thread removed =( Can someone please post this rom again?


----------



## brian45 (Mar 31, 2014)

*can´t slide to unlock the phone whit sim card*

Hi!
 I have a goophone I5s.
When a sim card is inserted in the phone the phone is locked and there is no service.
When I slide unlock nothing happends.??? To unlock the phone I must remove the sim card
or set it to flight mode.???

Anyone who know what what the problem could be?, or else the phone is useless.

/brian


----------



## Bicycle82 (Apr 22, 2014)

*ROM white version*

I noticed that you're looking for the white version rom. I have preserved .. 

here is the link
mega.co.nz/#!uJx3DLDT!Iu5MI8_s0rZWIsgceBjkqwW5F4Ltqd5Synj3-aIZgVk

best regards


----------



## gumacz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Goophone?*

hello I received GooPhone from Dhgate.com from seller efit for 75$. It's plastic and only 2G. I flashed ROM for goophone and got totally bricked, can some help me get right ROM for my "GooPhone"?

Sellers description:
This phone is 2G and Not Metal Frame , if you want 3G with metal Frame , please Click Here !

Basic Information
Model: I5S
Band:  2G:GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz
Sim Card: Single Micro Sim Card
Service Provide:  Unlocked
Style: Bar
Color: Black & White & Gold
System OS: Android 4.2.2
CPU: MTK6572 ; Dual Cores
RAM: 512MB
Screen Display Size:  4.0 Inch
Type:    Capacitive Screen
Resolution:  480 x 800 pixels
Support Format
Ringtones Type Polyphonic/MP3
Audio File Format MP3/WAV/AMR/AWB
Video File Format 3GP/MPEG4
Image File Format JPEG/BMP/GIF/PNG/GIF
E-book Format TXT/CHM/DOC/HTML
FM Radio Yes, needed earphone
Earphone Port 3.5mm
Data Transfer & Connectivity
Data transfer USB/Bluetooth
Mobile internet WAP/WIFI
General Camera/Picture Resolution 
Dual Cameras: Back Camera 2.0MP with flashlight
Language: English and Multi-language 
Phonebook : 1000
Message SMS/MMS
Input Handwrite/Keypad
WIFI 802.11 b/g
Bluetooth: Bluetooth 2.0
Other Feature : WIFI, Ebook, Flash Player, Play Store, Bluetooth, FM-radio, Fruit Ninja, Gmail, calendar,calculator, calibrator,clock, weather report, etc

Packages include:
1x Cell Phone
1x Battery(Built-in)
1x Charger
1x USB Cable
1x Earphone
1x Manual¨

Need help ASAP. Thank you very much.


----------



## frankvazbe (May 2, 2014)

*Problem with rear cam*

I have installed a Rom for this phone and the rear camera doesn´t work. The button to change of front camera to rear camera is not here.

I can use only front camera.

How can I solve this problem. I have reinstalled the romonce more time and I have not the rear cam.

Please, help me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## amm8990 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi there,


I just got my goophone i5s. The problem is that the microphone does not work at all. You can only hear a low level noise. Either the phone does not detect the headphones when they are plugged? What do you think is that a software or hardware error?

Off-course I informed the seller about that, and he required to ship it back to China, but I am tried to avoid that if that is a minor error. 

Here I uploaded the video
http :// videobam . com/kHsjN


----------



## nokkiaa (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello guys

I have a problem charging my Goophone. It wont charge with the delivered USB cable nor with an original Iphone 5 lightning cable.

I'm very desperate, was anyone able to solve this problem?


----------



## Davidkko (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello please, can enyone post me ROM for Re: ROM for MF354ZP/A ( Goophone I5S )


----------



## discoversh (Jun 18, 2014)

hi friends

i have a iphone 5s with your phone details.2-3 days after got your phone restart., But after the phone restart state in booting Not power off the phone until the battery empty.i have not driver for this and my pc not found my phone too.please help me


----------



## amm8990 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,

The seller replaced my goophone, since it has a microphone fault. Now, everything works fine, except one thing - notification. Is it normal for example when you install whatsapp that you hear that the message arrived, but you dont get any visual notification?


It shows that it has A132MW_HN_AM, in the root folder i have also seen A132MW_DW_042_P1MB4_20140103_CN_EN_TEMP_update.zip file.


----------



## culae (Jul 21, 2014)

*i have the same*



nokkiaa said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have a problem charging my Goophone. It wont charge with the delivered USB cable nor with an original Iphone 5 lightning cable.
> 
> I'm very desperate, was anyone able to solve this problem?

Click to collapse



they said me it is a problem with the battery. than, they said that the processor consumes too much. for the moment I cannot use it! i will try another guy to fix it.
on the other goophone i cannot install the drivers. is there a solution with mac or ubuntu to install a new ROM?


----------



## ShOgYzzz (Aug 6, 2014)

Manuxo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



help me please i use win7 can't see my fake i5s MF353ZP/A
i want to driver for win 7 x64 or way to remove/uninstall my old driver

thank you very much


----------



## GeekyDroid (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry for asking but I want to buy this phone from Dhgate. Is it secure? Anyone bought it from there?


----------



## amm8990 (Nov 8, 2014)

my goophone stuck in a loop, and wont start. The screen appear and logo and restart again and again.


----------



## satya88883 (Nov 22, 2014)

*I need Bootanimation file*

Hi Everyone,
                          I am using a goophone i5s for which its bootanimation is changed to mediatek and after android animation while power on and off. 
I tried changing the files in system/media/bootanimation.zip and shutanimation.zip but there is no use.
I have then changed the edited the file in system/media/images and got some success in changing Mediatek logo to stock apple logo.
But the android animation keep coming after apple logo while powering On and only android animation while turning Off.
I have then copied system/bin/bootanimation and deleted the file.
Now I can only see stock apple logo while turning On but animation while turning On and Off.
Can anyone please copy the file bootanimation file from system/bin/ folder and upload it for me so that I can change back to stock.
My phone is a white goophone i5s.  You can forward that file to me directly to [email protected] or please upload it here.....

*Thanks in Advance*

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

Hi Everyone,
I am using a goophone i5s for which its bootanimation is changed to mediatek and after android animation while power on and off.
I tried changing the files in system/media/bootanimation.zip and shutanimation.zip but there is no use.
I have then changed the edited the file in system/media/images and got some success in changing Mediatek logo to stock apple logo.
But the android animation keep coming after apple logo while powering On and only android animation while turning Off.
I have then copied system/bin/bootanimation and deleted the file.
Now I can only see stock apple logo while turning On but animation while turning On and Off.
Can anyone please copy the file bootanimation file from system/bin/ folder and upload it for me so that I can change back to stock.
My phone is a white goophone i5s. You can forward that file to me directly to [email protected] or please upload it here.....

*Thanks in Advance*


----------



## Cypher_01 (Jul 3, 2015)

[email protected]!

As far as I noticed, everything here is about the Goophone I5S with MTK6572 and 512MB RAM.

Goophone Shops lists two additional models with faster processors, more RAM and higher resolutions.

Does somebody have one of these? Do this models really exist, or is it just software tweaks to make you believe having better hardware, just to earn more money?

I think the design of Apple smartphones is really beautiful, but I don't like iOS. I would like to get a device running Android, preferably KitKat. Is there already a KitKat based Rom for the Goophone I5S?


----------



## Manuxo (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!

I've created this thread to merge all the information i know about the new model of goophone: Goophone I5S

*Specification:*

- Dual Core MTK MT6577 1.0 Ghz Processor
- 4 Inch oneglass 854x480 Pixel display
- 512MB RAM
- 8GB Internal Storage
- 5.0 MP Rear Camera + 1.3 Front Camera
- Android 4.1.2

This a cheaper version of Goophone i5 Lite being the main differences the display, camara and internal storage.

The price of this phone is: *$149.99*

As soon as i get it home i'll post an tutorial how to *root it* and how to *install google play*.

Places where you can buy them:

Buy it from here (exceptional service) or from here (known by almost everyone)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HOW TO ROOT IT*

- Download this Batch
- Turn on USB debug
- Connect your phone to you pc via USB with the phone turned on.
- Run the RunMe.batch
- Select normal mode
- Wait until its rooted.

It will restart and then make sure that you accept the SU Request.



*HOW TO FIX BLACK SCREEN ISSUE and increase Battery life*

Open the build.prop file located inside system folder, scroll to the bottom and add this lines


```
#MANUXOSETTINGS

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.lge.proximity.delay=25
mot.proximity.delay=25
```


*HOW TO FIX 3G*




- Download APN Manager Pro and Titanium backup pro (must be this apps.)
- With Titanium Backup set the APN Manager as System App
- Open the APN Manager
- Set up your carrier settings
- And that is it




















*STOCK SOFTWARE*


CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE MT65XX USB DRIVERS

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.




*FLASH TOOL*

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE FLASH TOOL

Tutorial:

Download the flash tool
Extract it
Extract the stock rom
Open the SP Flash Tool
Load the scatter file from the ROM folder.
Turn off your phone
Press download button on the SP flash tool
Connect the phone via USB

The bars will start to progress. Wait until they finish and a green circle will pop up.

And that's it! You have now installed the stock software again.


*USEFUL INFORMATION*

1 - Switch Operating System Code: *#12369#*
Imput this code at dailing interface, the phone will switch operating system between original Android and iOS Theme.
2 - Access Factory Mode Code: *#*#3646633#*#*
This code is availble for most phones with MTK chipset, but please use this code carefully, because if you changed some referance, it will affect phone's feature. 
3-  Hold Home Button 3 seconds
When you hold the home button 3 seconds, the phone will appear on the screen three virtual buttons.
4-  Double Click Home Button
Double click the home button, the screen will appear the apps you opened recently. 
5-  Hold Home Button 15 seconds
If your phone can't charging, or the system is dead, hold the home button for 15 second, the phone will restore to default factory status.

If all this information was useful for you, please don't forget to press the thanks button.



*APPS THAT CAN BE DELETED FROM SYSTEM/APP FOLDER*

- Opera
- Battery notification
- File Manager 
- Easy Touch
- iFly - you can remove it easly.
- TongChoung.... - One that have an phone icon with chinese characters
- Baidu Search - That search icon with chinese characters
- Chinese Weather
- Baidu Maps
- Passbook


Do not remove GameCenter and mogoo market. Otherwise it will brick your phone

Some apps are inside /data/app folder










*Any donation will be well recieved even 50 cents. This way you will be helping me to continue to work on this phone.
Notice that to help you out i also have costs. being the main one the electricity.
This month bill: 100 dolars. :x*


*DONATE*​


----------



## SW_Tech (Sep 28, 2015)

So is this phone:
http://www.goophoneshops.com/100016
the same as this one?
http://dhgate.com/product/productdi...lay-store&itemcode=216373545#s1-2-1|389396597

I don't see any apple logo on the images is it just for copyright problems or is there no iphone logo on the backcover?


----------



## malloy0 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi, 

been trying to port MIUI v5 to my i5s with the stock rom A131MW_P2MB4_AM_324_V1.1_20140930_CN_ML at this URL http://www.needrom.com/download/i5s-a131mw/.

I think is the original stock, but if not it works. 

Anyway, no luck and wondering if someone else has already done this and would share the ROM. My precise fake iPhone is a i5s and see the URL http://imgur.com/MgpvvP4 from MTK Droid tools for the specs.

Thank u,

malloy0


----------



## Dannywanny (Jan 18, 2019)

*Goophone note 9 Help Sim "No Service"*

Hi everyone 
I'm new here.

I just got my goophone note 9
The problem is that my phone wont allow me service with my sim card inserted.
Ive tried a lot of methods.
Of which I cannot remember.
I really like my phone, but cant get it to allow me cell phone service.
I'm lost sad and do not know what to do anymore.


----------

